# Rangeman: what do we know so far?



## LUW

I was trying to find out something more about the _supposedly _future release, the *Rangeman*. So far I found two pics:


















​
From the pics we can infer that it's Tough Solar, Atomic and (probably) has a fifth light button on the front. And of course, the magic words: "Triple Sensor". So it's a good bet it would be the first ABC G-Shock, unless Casio gos the ABT route again, like it has done with all the Riseman. Making an ABT makes sense to me because I always thought that we would never have an ABC G-Shock so that there was no competition with the ProTreks.

The 10:58 display on the pics means that this is a mock-up model, it doesn't have a functional module, and the shape of the case reminds me a lot of the 9300. Someone on a Spanish forum even speculated that this case could be a prototype for the 9300, maybe an overall design that wasn't used. And of course there was also the huge secrecy by Casio :roll:. So as much as I would l-o-v-e to have another Master of G (it would have to be a MoG!), I'm kind of worried if this was just either a hoax or maybe a media stunt.

What do you guys think?


----------



## kung-fusion

If that is a real ace jewelers photo then it is probably a real model, because I don't think ace jewelers would be involved in a hoax. I can also guarantee there are people on this forum who know for sure, one way or the other, but might not be allowed to talk about it yet. (I am not one of these people). That said, it looks pretty nice and I would buy a special stealthed color version of it


It looks like it is wearing a gas mask!


----------



## Chrisek

Looking at the external sensors it leads me to believe it is using the same chip/sensors as the current (pre-prw3000) protrek tech. If they keep them 1 generation apart on the full abc watches the pro-treks will still have a place. 

In the larger picture I see a full revamp of the Master of G's with the 3rd gen tech (smaller lighter chips and no external modules will all help packaging of a tough g-shock.

Sent with aloha


----------



## Shocker

It's real. That's all I have for now.


----------



## kung-fusion

Shocker said:


> It's real. That's all I have for now.


Awesome!

I notice there is no NEWS on the dial... which makes me wonder if it doesn't have a compass... then again, this prototype might not look like the final version.


----------



## Sedi

kung-fusion said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I notice there is no NEWS on the dial... which makes me wonder if it doesn't have a compass... then again, this prototype might not look like the final version.


The "10" and "-10" might indicate a baro trend while the upper part of the right side might display the baro graph (doesn't it even say "BARO" underneath?). Maybe they decided against the "NEWS" to have the baro trend indicator. It also has no extra buttons for the ABC-functions so I guess you'd have to access them by scrolling through the menues - could be a bit tiresome. Let's wait and see. So far I think it's very promising.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## lunitic

How insane would it be if it had a rangefinder? Point the top at a target in range mode and it displays the distance to target within a few inches or centimeters. I have no use for another watch much less a rangefinder but I would buy that no questions asked.


----------



## pritch

The first ABC G-Shock?

It gets bought on that basis alone. Personally I'd like to see a move away from the Riseman-esque design for the ABC feature set info to be best displayed though.


----------



## johnee

oh god, "decorative" screws....


----------



## LUW

kung-fusion said:


> It looks like it is wearing a gas mask!


Gas mask, audio package on the left and some sort of vision enhancement on the right - it's a space marine helmet!



Chrisek said:


> If they keep them 1 generation apart on the full abc watches the pro-treks will still have a place.


That certainly would be a way to do it, so that it doesn't threaten the ProTreks. However, if the ProTreks now get the better AB module (1 m increments, faster reading times), wouldn't that imply that the G is inferior to the ProTrek? In terms of market shares the G trounces any ProTrek.



Shocker said:


> It's real. That's all I have for now.


Good enough for me! I have to e-mail Seiya, Higuchi and Chino.

If it does have a compass, I think it will show your orientation only digitally (in degrees). I think that eye on the dial would only be for some sort of altitude (or maybe pressure) reading. I personally would rather have some sort of analog compass, like all the ProTreks have, because I'm kind of mentally impaired and it takes longer for me to translate a degree reading into directions.


----------



## kung-fusion

LUW said:


> Gas mask, audio package on the left and some sort of vision enhancement on the right - it's a space marine helmet!
> 
> That certainly would be a way to do it, so that it doesn't threaten the ProTreks. However, if the ProTreks now get the better AB module (1 m increments, faster reading times), wouldn't that imply that the G is inferior to the ProTrek? In terms of market shares the G trounces any ProTrek.
> 
> Good enough for me! I have to e-mail Seiya, Higuchi and Chino.
> 
> If it does have a compass, I think it will show your orientation only digitally (in degrees). I think that eye on the dial would only be for some sort of altitude (or maybe pressure) reading. I personally would rather have some sort of analog compass, like all the ProTreks have, because I'm kind of mentally impaired and it takes longer for me to translate a degree reading into directions.


The eye on the dial probably shows barometric pressure and changes in altitude (rising or falling) and direction of north, all depending on which mode you are in. Then, specific meaningful number data (such as pressure, degrees, etc) would be displayed on the digital display


----------



## caudillcolossal

The "5th light button" looks an awful lot like the led signal on the 8000s 😯 I'm intrigued.


----------



## lvt

So this is the new Riseman ?


----------



## riffraff

johnee said:


> oh god, "decorative" screws....


Indeed. _*WHY*_ do they keep doing that?!?


----------



## cal..45

riffraff said:


> Indeed. _*WHY*_ do they keep doing that?!?


Must be some kind of "design" thing. The look aweful to me and I think the whole watch looks unbalanced.

cheers


----------



## lvt

riffraff said:


> Indeed. _*WHY*_ do they keep doing that?!?


So they could sell you some extras when you lost them.


----------



## michi098

Looks huge. Unfortunately I have smaller wrists and that just won't work for me. I'll probably just get the PRW-3000 as it seems nice and compact.


----------



## MrShoque

Hi there,

Yes indeed - the new G-Shock Rangeman looks like a cracker.

This will be the very first triple-sensor G-Shock. 
1) Alti-Baro
2) Compass
3) Thermo

The light down the bottom is Super Illuminator. The rugged button on the right is to access your sensors. The top display (where it says "Sun" will be a multi-graphic display (to show alt/baro info). The multi scope eye will also assist with alti,comp, timer stw, alarm etc). The band will be a carbonfiber band. And yes - this will be Multiband 6, Tough Solar. It will also have a "Sunrise and Sunset" feature on it. Comes with 48 city time zones. Also - a 40 memory recall.

Launch: October 2013.

Model: GW9400

It'll come in two different colour variations:


----------



## michi098

MrShoque said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes indeed - the new G-Shock Rangeman looks like a cracker.
> 
> This will be the very first triple-sensor G-Shock.
> 1) Alti-Baro
> 2) Compass
> 3) Thermo
> 
> The light down the bottom is Super Illuminator. The rugged button on the right is to access your sensors. The top display (where it says "Sun" will be a multi-graphic display (to show alt/baro info). The multi scope eye will also assist with alti,comp, timer stw, alarm etc). The band will be a carbonfiber band. And yes - this will be Multiband 6, Tough Solar. It will also have a "Sunrise and Sunset" feature on it. Comes with 48 city time zones. Also - a 40 memory recall.
> 
> Launch: October 2013.
> 
> Model: GW9400
> 
> It'll come in two different colour variations:


Do you happen to know the case size?


----------



## lvt

Basically it's a fusion of Riseman layout with compass and left-over buttons from A1100.

It seems that if you put a GW-9200 and a GW-A1100 in a honeymoon trip and you will get this GW-9400 (?) 9 months later.


----------



## Chrisek

It's cool Casio is introducing a new Master of G in the 30th anniv year. Wonder if it will be included (special caseback)?

Sent with aloha


----------



## JarenCarter

I gotta say the color scheme of the green one has me slightly intrigued as well as the potential feature set. Sadly, I was hoping the case design would've been different. I guess I'll have to wait until v.2 many years from now.


----------



## Chrisek

@ Mr Shoque: can you tell us if it is a worldwide release or Japan only?

Sent with aloha


----------



## HHHH

Dunno if I like the styling, but want one anyway due to it being the first G-Shock with Alto, baro, thermometer and compass. 

Any ideas on pricing?


----------



## isezumi

Hmm now to find a way to make those screws disappear... Too much is too much Casio!


----------



## starscream

It's a pass for me, I'm fine with the looks, it doesn't wow me as such but it's okay.. got no problems with decorative screws.. It's cool to see Casio do a triple sensor G-Shock and give us something new.. but I have no use for Alti-Baro, Compass, Thermo as such.. I don't really come across situations in my life that would need those features.


----------



## LUW

MrShoque said:


> Launch: October 2013.


Thanks MrShoque!



lvt said:


> Basically it's a fusion of Riseman layout with compass and left-over buttons from A1100.
> 
> It seems that if you put a GW-9200 and a GW-A1100 in a honeymoon trip and you will get this GW-9400 (?) 9 months later.


Looks more like a 9300 x 9200 cross match.


----------



## mikeair

Oh nooooo!!! Always the same! At the moment I have found MY watch, casio makes a new one that I want more!!! This Rangeman looks (not the design but the functions) like a real dream watch! I hope this watch is not as big as the GW-9300 Mudman. It is to big and chunky for my wrist.


----------



## MountainMike

This is the only Master of G that I am really interested in and probably the only G-Shock that I would buy this year! I do not have the G-9300 Mudman as I felt it was inadequately equipped (lack of altimeter).

Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## Sedi

@MrShoque
You're the man!!!
I need that green one!

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## kung-fusion

I like the looks of the green one, if only the hardware was black coated.


----------



## Shocker

Worldwide release, but not sure if the solar/atomic model will be limited to Japan only.


----------



## cal..45

Shocker said:


> Worldwide release, but not sure if the solar/atomic model will be limited to Japan only.


Actually I will be surprised if it's not....:roll:

cheers


----------



## kung-fusion

cal..45 said:


> Actually I will be surprised if it's not....:roll:
> 
> cheers


It will probably be like the 9300 mudman where if you want the atomic you need the version with the cf band, and it costs $150 more


----------



## Jaosapu

Not for me...


----------



## mhammer8

I do like their general design push of enormous crowns/buttons these days, I think they look aggressive and cool. But yeah, decorative screws=bad.


----------



## LUW

For me it's a case of take-my-money-NOW!, with decorative screws or not.
And ABC G?!? Come on, do you know how long we've been waiting for that?


----------



## comeoutpunching

Stoked to see sunrise/sunset making its way back into rotation with Casio watches. I consider it one of the most practical features of the 'extras' that get tacked on. Also hope it isn't too large. The size of the time digits reminds me of the g-2000 so hopefully it is more modestly sized. And who knows, maybe the screws are (against all odds) actually functional


----------



## riffraff

I suppose there's nothing wrong with decorative screws that some bondo and touch-up paint couldn't cure. :roll:

Maybe glue in some cubic zirconia or Swarovski crystals. :-d


----------



## GShockMe

Here you got it. GW9400 is the first ABC G-Shock. I wonder what the Rangeman will be?

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pritch

The screws look very much like the ones used as strap retainers on certain MT-Gs and other models like my GW-700DU. Those consist of one long thread and one screw, however. I suppose there's an outside chance they could be functional, but as they are all lined up seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Sedi

Nobody complains about the screws on the Froggies. I don't mind decorative screws as long as they don't have a tendency to pop out.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi

Now I'm confused. So the watch shown in this thread is not the Rangeman? I know someone linked to a patent for the Rangeman suggesting something entirely different from an ABC-watch. 
Cheers, Sedi 


GShockMe said:


> Here you got it. GW9400 is the first ABC G-Shock. I wonder what the Rangeman will be?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LUW

Rangeman = GW-9400


----------



## Sedi

LUW said:


> Rangeman = GW-9400


Ah, stupid me :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## isezumi

I think the screws are protruding because of the buttons in the same color... 
But damn the green one looks so cool!


----------



## GSHOCKFAN69

Interesting. Note under the day of the week (SUN) in small letters it says "baro." Perhaps this area of the display will allow one to toggle between day of week and a barograph. Interesting that the sensor is on the right side of the module as well.


----------



## LUW

Sedi said:


> Nobody complains about the screws on the Froggies. I don't mind decorative screws as long as they don't have a tendency to pop out.


Exactly. People who are worried are thinking about the 7910, and AFAIK, it's the only watch who had issues with suicidal bezel screws.


----------



## GShockMe

Sedi said:


> Now I'm confused. So the watch shown in this thread is not the Rangeman? I know someone linked to a patent for the Rangeman suggesting something entirely different from an ABC-watch.
> Cheers, Sedi


Sorry for not so clear. This model is the Rangeman. But I don't see the mascot or the logo on the caseback. On other Master of G's, we have frog, turtle, squirrel, dragon, mole, etc. What will the Rangeman be?


----------



## LUW

Good question. If it's truly a Master of G and a different line (not Mudman, Riseman or Gulfman), it will probably be something totally different.
Hope so!


----------



## kung-fusion

GShockMe said:


> Sorry for not so clear. This model is the Rangeman. But I don't see the mascot or the logo on the caseback. On other Master of G's, we have frog, turtle, squirrel, dragon, mole, etc. What will the Rangeman be?


Where is there a picture of the caseback with no animal?

Given that it measures altitude, it should be an animal that flies. The Riseman had the Dragon and the Flying Squirrel. I think the Rangeman should be some sort of bird. Maybe an eagle


----------



## GShockMe

I don't see any caseback picture. Just the 3 pictures of the front and side in this thread. 

I guess the logo may be from migrating animals. Because they can travel far with the sense of the direction. Maybe the Canadian geese?


----------



## LUW

Japan is not in North America, so don't expect an eagle or a goose.
Think about a crane or a falcon, or possibly some manga-originated creature.


----------



## bajachild

LUW said:


> Japan is not in North America, so don't expect an eagle or a goose.
> Think about a crane or a falcon, or possibly some manga-originated creature.


MOTHRA would be cool.


----------



## lvt

LUW said:


> ...or possibly some manga-originated creature.


POKEMON would be just fine |>


----------



## LUW

bajachild said:


> MOTHRA would be cool.


That would be the cat's pajamas!


----------



## mikeair

I really would like to know the specs of the case. With a look to the pictures of the Rangeman and in relation to the width of the band of the GW-9300, the Rangeman case could be a little bit smaller than the Mudman...if the Rangeman would get the same band.


----------



## LUW

From the pictures I think it will have roughly the same size of the 9300, and possibly the same lug width. It sure will be a big boy's watch.
September is going to take forever to come...


----------



## isezumi

October you mean...


----------



## kung-fusion

LUW said:


> Japan is not in North America, so don't expect an eagle or a goose.
> Think about a crane or a falcon, or possibly some manga-originated creature.


Japan has eagles, too. Anyway, they have chosen some strange animals in the past: the bat for the raysman, the ostrich for the lungman, the frill-neck lizard for the revman... Who knows, they could do anything. If they do choose a bird of prey, though, it will probably be some cute manga-like representation of it.


----------



## LUW

isezumi said:


> October you mean...


Crap! That's even farther then September...











kung-fusion said:


> Japan has eagles, too. Anyway, they have chosen some strange animals in the past: the bat for the raysman, the ostrich for the lungman, the frill-neck lizard for the revman... Who knows, they could do anything. If they do choose a bird of prey, though, it will probably be some cute manga-like representation of it.


I forgot about the ostrich, and I'm quite positive you usually don't see an ostrich around Mt. Fuji! So yeah, I guess anything goes, but I do hope they go bonkers, with Mothra or something else weird like that.


----------



## GShockMe

lvt said:


> POKEMON would be just fine |>


My big vote for this.


----------



## wuyeah

This Rangeman looks like Bane from Batman.....


----------



## pritch

Pokémon? Mothra? Come on, guys...

Batman on the caseback, that would be ok....

But Captain Picard doing this, NOW you're talking


----------



## lvt

pritch said:


> Batman on the caseback, that would be ok....


It has been done before








(Source: Internet)


----------



## riffraff

I found this in my e-mail about the Rangeman:

G-Shock goss: Our favourite G-Shock colour | GStreet


----------



## Odie

Dont know if anyone noticed this but in the picture you can see in the upper right corner the word "baro". This is the same that appears in the PRW3000 when the storm alarm is activated. This may give us a hint on which sensor version they'd use for this watch.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gshockers

Releasing a ABC watch would cannibalize sales of PROTREK but then the PROTREK looks much better that this man. Perhaps a collaboration with a military unit, like the RAF?


----------



## LUW

It's a possibility, but _usually_ the G-Shock crowd is different from the typical ProTrek customer, so I think Casio is aiming to expand sales in the G-Shock front. And of course, if they do use an inferior and older alti-baro module (







) on the Rangeman, it's a form of keeping the ProTrek on the edge.


----------



## pritch

Aren't we thinking that the Rangeman is looking like getting the 3000's sensors though?


----------



## Odie

To me, it wouldn't make business sense to manufacture an outdated v2 system and v3 system at the same time. 

If this is a new Master of Gshock, then they need to make a bang with this and giving it outdated technology wouldn't do that. You can still limit the features and not give it Sunrise/Sunset, bearing memory, etc.


----------



## LUW

Odie said:


> To me, it wouldn't make business sense to manufacture an outdated v2 system and v3 system at the same time.


Absolutely correct, but don't forget that in the larger scheme of things they don't want to hinder the ProTrek market share. They could have a boat load of V2 sensors standing around, so they unload them on the 9400 as a "market test" - to see how an ABC G-Shock really sells. If it does sell well and the ProTreks don't get affected, then in a year or two they release the 9500 with a V3 sensor. We know that Casio can move fast when they want, just look at the A1000 from last year and this year's A1100, where they substituted the silly thermometer with something far more practical.


----------



## kung-fusion

LUW said:


> Absolutely correct, but don't forget that in the larger scheme of things they don't want to hinder the ProTrek market share. They could have a boat load of V2 sensors standing around, so they unload them on the 9400 as a "market test" - to see how an ABC G-Shock really sells. If it does sell well and the ProTreks don't get affected, then in a year or two they release the 9500 with a V3 sensor. We know that Casio can move fast when they want, just look at the A1000 from last year and this year's A1100, where they substituted the silly thermometer with something far more practical.


I thought of this too... that they have an overabundance of old sensors and didn't know what to do with them. I hope that is not the case, and that the rangeman has a modern sensor but I guess we won't know for a while.


----------



## LUW

Yep, and October is so far away...








But I won't complain (too much), I've been waiting for an ABC G since the late 90's. That's the only reason I have a ProTrek. So with bad or good sensor I'll buy one the minute it's out.


----------



## Heitor.01

Some news of the Rangeman??


----------



## form

V3 Sensor - $300


----------



## LUW

Man this looks good!


----------



## kung-fusion

Man, that looks ugly. I definitely won't be getting one now. Those buttons kill it for me. Oh well, life would be boring if we all liked and disliked the same things


----------



## bajachild

Funny how they throw MILITARY onto a lot of things they make. We all love our armies, but I hardly think the military has anything to do with it. Whatever gives you an edge, I guess.


----------



## LUW

From the high-res pics:














So we'll initially have two versions, this "stealth black" one and the yet-to-be-seen olive green version.


----------



## Joakim Agren

LUW said:


> From the high-res pics:
> View attachment 1182617
> View attachment 1182616
> 
> 
> So we'll initially have two versions, this "stealth black" one and the yet-to-be-seen olive green version.


Where have you seen a olive green version?:think:

It will be interesting to see if this model will hurt ProTrek sales. Could be a risky move by casio...:rodekaart


----------



## jbg7474

The more I look at this, the more I like it. Dang, I gotta quit hanging out in this forum. My wants are growing a lot faster than my watch budget.


----------



## Joakim Agren

jbg7474 said:


> The more I look at this, the more I like it. Dang, I gotta quit hanging out in this forum. My wants are growing a lot faster than my watch budget.


Yes this place is poison to you...

Before you know it...









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## paul338

I'm going to buy another atomic solar GWF-1000-1JF Frogman instead of the Rangeman. I don't like the Rangeman.


----------



## LUW

Joakim Agren said:


> Where have you seen a olive green version?:think:


Here:


> Available this November in stealth black (GW9400-1) and army green (GW9400-3), the Rangeman men's watch will retail for $300 at...


----------



## lvt

Riseman + Strap compass = Rangeman ?


----------



## isezumi

Lol


----------



## pritch

On the video it looks like the central light button can twist around, which means the pattern is going to be off as per Riseman alti button - that is going to be bad for my OCD!

Sure is an ugly duckling but it still has to Ber bought!


----------



## JusticeG

Will the Rangeman be released in Europe as well? Have there been any comments?


----------



## Runaque

JusticeG said:


> Will the Rangeman be released in Europe as well? Have there been any comments?


I'd like to know as well, otherwise there's still Internet to buy it elsewhere.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Given that the atomic version will be released in the US I think it is extremely likely we will see it here in Europe as well!

These are the international run of the mill base models as far as we know...

Oh and I found a picture of the olive green version:









It was already posted on page 2 of this thread. Strange that I missed that! Strange though that they did not show this color version on the Shock The World presentation.


----------



## LUW

Negative display for the OD version?
That means it's not a contender for me.


----------



## carrot

It's great they fitted those four extra screws. Otherwise there was a real chance of the front of the bezel coming loose from the back of the bezel. Still I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the new ExtraScrewsThatDoNothingExceptLookStupidMan.


----------



## pritch

LUW said:


> Negative display for the OD version?
> That means it's not a contender for me.


I agree, I'm not one for negative displays on sensor models.

I suppose there's always the option of a band and bezel swap eventually as per my Riseman?










They are from the negative display men in earth model originally.


----------



## LUW

carrot said:


> It's great they fitted those four extra screws. Otherwise there was a real chance of the front of the bezel coming loose from the back of the bezel.


More then probably those are for looks only.



pritch said:


> I suppose there's always the option of a band and bezel swap eventually as per my Riseman?


Sure! I'll get the "stealth black" version ASAP and then wait for some possible new clothes in the future.


----------



## jbg7474

carrot said:


> It's great they fitted those four extra screws. Otherwise there was a real chance of the front of the bezel coming loose from the back of the bezel. Still I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the new ExtraScrewsThatDoNothingExceptLookStupidMan.


I too am an anti-fan of extraneous screws for looks only. But I think I've decided that I have to get over it if I'm to be a G-Shock fan. Gotta take the bad with the good.


----------



## Asterisk

I've been waiting a long time for an upgrade to the riseman, and this is looking very exciting for me personally. I'm definitely in on this monster.


----------



## carrot

Asterisk said:


> I've been waiting a long time for an upgrade to the riseman, and this is looking very exciting for me personally. I'm definitely in on this monster.


To be honest I'm up for it as well in spite of the screws....


----------



## LUW

Screw the screws, it's an ABC G-Shock!


----------



## Chrisek

Exactly! And I didn't realize the OD is neg display. Looks like I'm set for my first Rangeman. 

sent with aloha


----------



## mikeair

If the neg display of the Rangeman is as good as the neg display of the GD-350 I will probably buy both versions. If not the black Range is mine!


----------



## lvt

I doubt that the negative display on the 9400 is better than the neg. 9300


----------



## BREAKWATER

I love the look of this, I just hope its bigger then the Riseman. The Rangeman will probably be to expensive to be practical, I bet its gonna be in the 300 plus dollar range for us Americans, all the Japanese sellers who get it first before everyone else will be asking double what its worth a month before we can get our hands on it.


----------



## ggyy1276

As usual, caught my eyes before release, but often time the actual product may underwelm me in person. I have learned my lessons, I'll wait till the chance to try one on in person. Never the less, it looks really bad ass.


----------



## craniotes

LUW said:


> Screw the screws, it's an ABC G-Shock!


Exactly. And it uses the v.3 sensor.

I'm all in.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## LUW

craniotes said:


> Exactly. And it uses the v.3 sensor.


That's just the iceing on the cake. You know how long I've waited for an ABC G?!? So even if it had the v2 sensor I would still be going bonkers over this







. Hear what I say gentlemen, in years to come this will be considered as big as the first Frog!
But just to be on the safe side I want to get one ASAP before Casio realizes they're possibly _seriously_ undermining sales of the whole ProTrek line and axe the 9400







.


----------



## kung-fusion

LUW said:


> That's just the iceing on the cake. You know how long I've waited for an ABC G?!? So even if it had the v2 sensor I would still be going bonkers over this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hear what I say gentlemen, in years to come this will be considered as big as the first Frog!
> But just to be on the safe side I want to get one ASAP before Casio realizes they're possibly _seriously_ undermining sales of the whole ProTrek line and axe the 9400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have you considered this might be Casio's way of getting the G-shock heads INTO ProTreks? Those who have never bought a ProTrek... Once those customers realize they like the features, they will look for other watches that have the same functions and discover the ProTrek line. G-shock is much more popular and well-known than the ProTrek line amongst average consumers. Take someone in a mall and ask them if they know what a G-shock is, and nearly everyone will say yes. Ask if they know what a ProTrek is, and most will not.


----------



## pritch

...or... Is this the beginning of the end for pro trek? The Rangeman is going to nick its USP, and we have already seen Sea Pathfinder all but disappear...


----------



## lvt

pritch said:


> ...or... Is this the beginning of the end for pro trek? The Rangeman is going to nick its USP, and we have already seen Sea Pathfinder all but disappear...


I don't think so, many people don't really care about shock-resistance like us, they just want a multi function watch with big screen, those people form the largest market segment where Casio has to fight with other brands like Suunto, Timex...


----------



## LUW

Since the G-Shock in general is MUCH more popular and better known then the ProTrek line (and that's even among WIS), if Casio wants to "introduce" the average G customer to the ProTrek they are making a high stakes gamble. In terms of sale volumes I would say G sales must represent _at least_ 10:1 if compared to the ProTrek line, so if you give the G the only reason of existence of the ProTrek - ABC capability - it's logical to assume that the best known and high volume seller group will simply take over the less known and poor seller. Why buy a _weaker_ watch if you have a much tougher one with the same attributes? That's what the normal non-WIS human being would think.


----------



## gobulls

BREAKWATER said:


> I bet its gonna be in the 300 plus dollar range for us Americans


$300 it is :-!:-!

Just released from Casio USA
News - CASIO


----------



## Joakim Agren

One thing that I have not paid attention to before and that I have not seen mentioned before is that this new Rangeman just like the Mudman will be Mud resist. If you look closely at the pushers you will be able to see that they are sealed pushers. That is very good!:-!

Lets hope the buttons are as easy to push as on the 9300 Mudman!:rodekaart


----------



## kung-fusion

LUW said:


> Since the G-Shock in general is MUCH more popular and better known then the ProTrek line (and that's even among WIS), if Casio wants to "introduce" the average G customer to the ProTrek they are making a high stakes gamble. In terms of sale volumes I would say G sales must represent _at least_ 10:1 if compared to the ProTrek line, so if you give the G the only reason of existence of the ProTrek - ABC capability - it's logical to assume that the best known and high volume seller group will simply take over the less known and poor seller. Why buy a _weaker_ watch if you have a much tougher one with the same attributes? That's what the normal non-WIS human being would think.


The only reason I can think of is that someone might say, "I like this full featured watch, but it is so bulky, is there anything else that is a little bit slimmer or more traditional shaped?"

Personally, I have owned many G-shocks, and while I am interested in the ABC functions of the ProTreks, I have never bought one. I don't care for the looks. One of my grails has been a PRX-2500YT Manaslu, but I can't bring myself to drop the coin on one without seeing it in person first, because if I don't like it it will be very difficult to sell. Part of the reason I like it is because it is so much slimmer than the other ProTreks. I wish the Rangeman was a little bit smaller, and I would probably get one. But instead, if I go for an ABC watch, I will probably end up getting the new PRW-3000 which seems to be one of the smallest with the new tech.


----------



## Sponon

I want one - In Black! 

Do we know the measurements?


----------



## hiker

Joakim Agren said:


> One thing that I have not paid attention to before and that I have not seen mentioned before is that this new Rangeman just like the Mudman will be Mud resist. If you look closely at the pushers you will be able to see that they are sealed pushers. That is very good!:-!
> 
> Lets hope the buttons are as easy to push as on the 9300 Mudman!:rodekaart


where will they place sensors?sensors holes will be mud resist too?how?


----------



## hiker

whats the retail price?above or below prw 3000 price? as for size,the rangeman seems to me to be equal in size to riseman.....


----------



## hiker




----------



## Chrisek

@hiker: $100 below prw3000 price (retail vs retail). That's another thing I don't understand. 

sent with aloha


----------



## LUW

Joakim Agren said:


> One thing that I have not paid attention to before and that I have not seen mentioned before is that this new Rangeman just like the Mudman will be Mud resist. If you look closely at the pushers you will be able to see that they are sealed pushers. That is very good!:-!


I don't think that is good; it's in fact _worrying _







. If they are 90xx-hard that could ruin the watch for casual (not field) use







.


----------



## hiker

Chrisek said:


> @hiker: $100 below prw3000 price (retail vs retail). That's another thing I don't understand.
> 
> sent with aloha


how is it possible?amazing.what casio is upto I wonder?anyway good news for us..would you believe that I am waiting for a g shock abc since 15 years !


----------



## hiker

in my opinion this rangeman at this price range may make casio number one in abc watch department .by sales I mean. casio really scored big this year with prw3000 prg 270 and now gw9400....tissot has already started to produce its first solar abc watch (though at above 1k price) ,I wonder what suunto will do now?they will I guess upgrade core (which is their highest selling model to date?) lets see...anyway this year casio really made some effort I guess.


----------



## hiker

_From Casio G-Shock 's Master of G series, comes a military-inspired watch designed for the first-response professionals and combatants that safeguard our lives. Retailing as the GW-9400 Rangeman, this timepiece allows its wearer to face various environments with a build that is shock, mud and 200 meter water resistant with the ability to measure atmospheric pressure/temperature to further master the sea. Taking the extreme into account, the Rangeman provides real-time data through its one-touch direct sensor button made with an oversized, textured metal surface that ensures accessibility even with a gloved hand or under wet conditions. Additional details include: a trusty compass; atomic timekeeping from 6 different transmission stations; *time stamp functionality to record up to 40 moments of significance*; 1000-hour stopwatch; 24-hour countdown timer; Super Illuminator LED that activates with the rotation of its wearer's wrist; and an ultra-rugged casing with stainless steel accents. Available this November in stealth black (GW9400-1) and army green (GW9400-3), the Rangeman watch will retail for $300 USD at select jewelers, fashion boutiques, the G-Shock NYC SoHo store and www.gshock.com _


----------



## alexs12

I am happy to see that the watch gives the sunrise and sunset times (as evident from the ghost writing right above and below the plastic horizontal separator on the LCD, right where it says L-M-H BATTERY). 
I had feared that they would omit this function from the 9400 to differentiate the watch from the PRW-3000.



hiker said:


>


----------



## pritch

LUW said:


> I don't think that is good; it's in fact _worrying _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If they are 90xx-hard that could ruin the watch for casual (not field) use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just going by the looks I'm inclined to think that the pushers underneath are quite big and won't require much pushing to operate. I hope!


----------



## lvt

That said, the Riseman will remain one of rare G-shock watches to be able to show full date in YY-MM-DD format.


----------



## Joakim Agren

pritch said:


> Just going by the looks I'm inclined to think that the pushers underneath are quite big and won't require much pushing to operate. I hope!


Yeah lets hope it is as easy to operate as the 9300 model and not as hard as the 9000 model. I think it is, would not make sense to return to older performance in this regard.:rodekaart

Also happy to see the sunset/sunrise times! I wonder though if the special altimeter stopwatch from the Riseman will transfer over to the Rangeman?:think: Probably not is my guess!!

It is a bit amusing that they are advertising this as being for the urban survival. I mean it must take special equipment to make it through your daily life in a major metropolitan area!:-d

can the rangeman compete with this AMAZING bracelet?









:rodekaart:-d

I have been trying to come up with a suitable nickname for this new G that does everything and the first name that comes up in my head when I think of a guy with some serious urban survival skills and who can do everything it seems Macgyver G or G-Macgyver would be a suitable name.









I guess everything can be marketed!:-d


----------



## hiker

swiss army knife of g shocks perhaps will also be one name fit for 9400.haha....


----------



## LUW

I thought it already had a nick.


----------



## Silverswoosh

I remember the strap indicating carbon fiber in an earlier photo. I wonder if it's out altogether or if it's gonna be JDM only...


----------



## alexs12

There is definitely an "intense exposure to [...] guano" taking place in the "tacticool" marketing schemes lately. One day, however, even those who now fall for the marketing gimmicks will shake their heads in the same disbelief and embarrassment the more elderly of us feel when chancing upon a glamour picture of ourselves from the distant 1980's.

Thankfully, the 9400 doesn't need the military/survival angle at all to be a Bestseller simply due to its functionality. Its design is hardly perfect at first glance, but perception of design is subjective and fickle once the watch is around and on your own wrist for years. The only way for CASIO to kill what I expect to be a very popular 9400 model is by offering us in the future the same ABC functionality in watch that actually looks good, say, one looking like the 9300, the 6900 (perhaps the XL version), or the King.



Joakim Agren said:


> Yeah lets hope it is as easy to operate as the 9300 model and not as hard as the 9000 model. I think it is, would not make sense to return to older performance in this regard.:rodekaart
> 
> Also happy to see the sunset/sunrise times! I wonder though if the special altimeter stopwatch from the Riseman will transfer over to the Rangeman?:think: Probably not is my guess!!
> 
> It is a bit amusing that they are advertising this as being for the urban survival. I mean it must take special equipment to make it through your daily life in a major metropolitan area!:-d
> 
> can the rangeman compete with this AMAZING bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 1186370
> 
> 
> :rodekaart:-d
> 
> I have been trying to come up with a suitable nickname for this new G that does everything and the first name that comes up in my head when I think of a guy with some serious urban survival skills and who can do everything it seems Macgyver G or G-Macgyver would be a suitable name.
> 
> View attachment 1186380
> 
> 
> I guess everything can be marketed!:-d


----------



## kung-fusion

Joakim Agren said:


> I have been trying to come up with a suitable nickname for this new G that does everything and the first name that comes up in my head when I think of a guy with some serious urban survival skills and who can do everything it seems Macgyver G or G-Macgyver would be a suitable name.
> 
> View attachment 1186380
> 
> 
> I guess everything can be marketed!:-d


That MacGyver paperclip is hilarious. There is a Casio already known as the "MacGyver Watch". It is one you might not expect: the DW-1000. It was featured on an episode of MacGyver and has since been associated with the show.


----------



## pritch

Hehe.

I love the thought that what will become my 9400 might be being made right now


----------



## Joakim Agren

alexs12 said:


> There is definitely an "intense exposure to [...] guano" taking place in the "tacticool" marketing schemes lately. One day, however, even those who now fall for the marketing gimmicks will shake their heads in the same disbelief and embarrassment the more elderly of us feel when chancing upon a glamour picture of ourselves from the distant 1980's.
> 
> Thankfully, the 9400 doesn't need the military/survival angle at all to be a Bestseller simply due to its functionality. Its design is hardly perfect at first glance, but perception of design is subjective and fickle once the watch is around and on your own wrist for years. The only way for CASIO to kill what I expect to be a very popular 9400 model is by offering us in the future the same ABC functionality in watch that actually looks good, say, one looking like the 9300, the 6900 (perhaps the XL version), or the King.


I as well do not think that this marketing will "kill" the 9400 model. I just think it is funny how they are marketing it as a urban survival watch, I presume in an effort to minimise the impact on the ProTrek sales.:rodekaart

So you think that it does not "actually" look good?

Based on the pictures I have seen and if we compare the base models that are not limited editions then so far I think this 9400 model is comparable to the 9300 Mudman in looks. I like it!:-!



kung-fusion said:


> That MacGyver paperclip is hilarious. There is a Casio already known as the "MacGyver Watch". It is one you might not expect: the DW-1000. It was featured on an episode of MacGyver and has since been associated with the show.


I guess you are right, since MacGyver never wore this watch it might cause confusion. So perhaps it is best not to nick it after a TV character. Then I guess it is back to look for similarities between the Rangeman and other characters instead. I have said before that the light button shroud somewhat looks similar to the helmets of the Imperial Scouts in Star Wars. Another suggestion is to call it the Gasman, because it also reminds me of a gas mask and it has a gas (air)pressure sensor in the form of the barometer. So Gasman would be perhaps a suiting name for it...









But then again perhaps that will lend itself to this:









No pun intended!:-d:-d:-d



pritch said:


> Hehe.
> 
> I love the thought that what will become my 9400 might be being made right now


So you are getting it after all?:think: I thought you mentioned you did not like its looks or do I remember wrong?:think:

But you are probably right, Casio tend to manufacture batches about 1-2 months prior to release so maybe you are right!:-!


----------



## Blunderact

How about the Japanese monkey? 


Blunderact


----------



## pritch

Joakim Agren said:


> So you are getting it after all?:think: I thought you mentioned you did not like its looks or do I remember wrong?:think:
> 
> But you are probably right, Casio tend to manufacture batches about 1-2 months prior to release so maybe you are right!:-!


Oh, I was always getting it. I am not crazy about the looks, though they are growing on me just a little bit perhaps. But it's the first ABC G, and I said it would get bought on that basis alone. 

Even if it looked seriously ugly I'd probably still have to get it for that reason alone :-d

Not sure if I will get one of those initial batches though - not entirely sure if it's coming to the UK and when yet. If it did I would probably want to get it through tiktox, but Keith hasn't gotten word of it yet afaik.


----------



## michi098

I just discovered the Riseman recently which I love, and now this. I was going to get the new PRW-3000, but this looks way more interesting. Hope it will sell for less than $300 in stores after a while.


----------



## Sponon

Will the Rangeman have a steel case like the 1000-series Frogman?


----------



## Odie

michi098 said:


> I just discovered the Riseman recently which I love, and now this. I was going to get the new PRW-3000, but this looks way more interesting. Hope it will sell for less than $300 in stores after a while.


I'd still suggest getting the PRW3000, as it is by far the best Protrek in terms of features and comfort to date. Even though this G is an ABC watch, there still is that little nagging feeling of having a big screen displaying the information as opposed to looking at a tiny screen.


----------



## michi098

I hope that I will be able to compare the two in real life before I make my decision. I like the Atomic option though. And I fly an old B-25 bomber on the side which is terrible on your body and equipment. So many metal corners waiting to hit and cut you (and your watch). My PAW-1300 already has some battle scars from it. I agree with you that the big display is nice though.



Odie said:


> I'd still suggest getting the PRW3000, as it is by far the best Protrek in terms of features and comfort to date. Even though this G is an ABC watch, there still is that little nagging feeling of having a big screen displaying the information as opposed to looking at a tiny screen.


----------



## LUW

Sponon said:


> Will the Rangeman have a steel case like the 1000-series Frogman?


No - that entitles screw back, which Casio has basically abandoned.


----------



## lvt

Sponon said:


> Will the Rangeman have a steel case like the 1000-series Frogman?


I'm not sure whether an electronic compass will have zero problem in a thick steel case.


----------



## lvt

Sponon said:


> Will the Rangeman have a steel case like the 1000-series Frogman?


I'm not sure whether an electronic compass will have zero problem in a thick steel case.


----------



## Watchphile

LUW said:


> No - that entitles screw back, which Casio has basically abandoned.


While most folks may not care about resin vs steel cases, I think there would be enough interest if Casio were to maintain a no frills steel case/screw back model within the G Shock line, esp. for the squares.

I don't doubt that for the most part, a resin case will actually HELP its shock resistance as resin models will be lighter and will generate less momentum upon a fall. More than likely the switch to resin cases is for cost savings; but then why the abundance of steel case/screw back models within the Edifice line, even for basic models?

Back on topic, I think the GW-9400 has great potential, and I will likely get one myself when it becomes available. To me it has a great 'tool watch' appeal at a reasonable cost. Can't wait!


----------



## lvt

$300 is not a reasonable cost for a non-limited model, at least it's what I think.


----------



## Watchphile

Reasonable for the functionality that it offers I suppose, and granted this is highly subjective, and there is no correct answer.


----------



## Bogeyman

I'm a little disappointed that it uses the Super Illuminator system, since I'm partial to the EL backlight. Are there pics that show the Super Illuminator in use on the Rangeman?


----------



## JSM1973

I think $300 is reasonable for everything that's included on that particular model. To me, it's got exactly what I've been looking for: alt, barometer, compass, solar, multi band, and a look I like.


----------



## lvt

I think even Casio doesn't know how much the watch costs, but they know perfectly how much people are willing to pay for it


----------



## Chrisek

I think that within the casio line it is a bargain. 

1. Rangeman retail is LESS than atomic mudman 9300 or atomic riseman retail (and both of those are older tech with fewer functions).

2. Rangeman retail is ¥10, 000 less than comparable ProTrek (PRW3000) as already mentioned. 

Just judging within Casio's lineup. What you think of actual values is a whole different topic :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## Sengyoku

$300 is certainly cheap by UK standards, it will probably retail £300 here 

For some reason we often get the pound for dollar rule being applied to us in the UK when it comes to recommended retail prices, I still see a GW-9200-1 Riseman with a pricetag of £250 in a high-street shop these days! If it weren't for the online retailers like amazon, our G-Shock market would have probably died a horrible death ages ago.

Anyway, I agree that the $300 asking price for the Rangeman is a pretty good deal - it's a lot of kit for the money


----------



## lvt

Chrisek said:


> 1. Rangeman retail is LESS than atomic mudman 9300 or atomic riseman retail (and both of those are older tech with fewer functions).


Unless you are talking about some limited models, the Mudman and Riseman actually cost far less than $200 shipped from eBay sellers.


----------



## lvt

Retail prices vary from country to country due to local taxes and seller's craziness, so we can't use retail prices to compare, common online sources like Amazon or eBay are better tools to know how much an item should really cost.


----------



## JarenCarter

After watching the Shock the World replay stream, the Rangeman didn't look half bad on the wrist; up close though is still another story.

ETA:

Found some more pics from the shock the world event including the OD.


----------



## mikeair

Looks like the neg display isn't as clear like the neg display of the GD-350. So the black version is my number one! I wonder because now there are a lot of pictures and official informations about the watch but are there any informations about the size?


----------



## Chrisek

lvt said:


> Unless you are talking about some limited models, the Mudman and Riseman actually cost far less than $200 shipped from eBay sellers.


@lvt:

GW9200 and GW9300 go for less than $200 shipped (new stock, not previously owned, not bidding)? I see non-atomics (G9200 + G9300) in the price range, but not the atomics. Sorry if I missed this.

In either case, suggested retail is definitely not street price. All regular run Casios fall to a street price sooner or later.

I am just saying that Casio's suggested retail is lower on the Rangeman than either the GW9200 or GW9300.

sent with aloha


----------



## babola

Chrisek said:


> @lvt:
> 
> GW9200 and GW9300 go for less than $200 shipped (new stock, not previously owned, not bidding)? I see non-atomics (G9200 + G9300) in the price range, but not the atomics. Sorry if I missed this.
> 
> In either case, suggested retail is definitely not street price. All regular run Casios fall to a street price sooner or later.
> 
> I am just saying that Casio's suggested retail is lower on the Rangeman than either the GW9200 or GW9300.
> 
> sent with aloha


You're right Chris, the cheapest atomic 9300 series Mudman can be had for some $270-280, shipped. Non-atomics are selling for less than $200.

The new 9400 Rangeman pricing looks very attractive indeed, expect the price to drop to some ~US$250 within first 5-6 months. Compared to the less-equipped atomic 9300 Mudman, its' a steal ;-)


----------



## babola

For those interested in video presentation on Rangeman during the Shock The World 2013 - 30 anny G-shock celebration, you can check it out here: "Shock The World 2013" Casio G-SHOCK 30th Anniversary - YouTube It starts at around 35:50mins.

Enjoy! ;-)


----------



## hiker

babola said:


> You're right Chris, the cheapest atomic 9300 series Mudman can be had for some $270-280, shipped. Non-atomics are selling for less than $200.
> 
> The new 9400 Rangeman pricing looks very attractive indeed, expect the price to drop to some ~US$250 within first 5-6 months. Compared to the less-equipped atomic 9300 Mudman, its' a steal ;-)


its very wise move from casio .at the times of smart phones which can do everything and still price less than 300 dollars the watches can only survive if they are priced fairly.....also rangeman will in my opinion reintroduce such watches among watch enthusiasts of past who gave up wearing watches after smart phone revolution.this watch is so cool ion my opinion.everyone in youth at some stage had a g shock or casio like watch and seeing this rangeman may rekindle that flame....wise decision from casio also at competing with other ABC brands...nowdays when sub hundred abc watches are available so easily it was wise decision by casio to lower rangeman price.at 500 or so few people would be interested in it,but at 250 a lot more will be interested and in the end casio may make more profit too...I am no MBA but its how I feel.may be I am wrong


----------



## hiker

Chrisek said:


> I think that within the casio line it is a bargain.
> 
> 1. Rangeman retail is LESS than atomic mudman 9300 or atomic riseman retail (and both of those are older tech with fewer functions).
> 
> 2. Rangeman retail is ¥10, 000 less than comparable ProTrek (PRW3000) as already mentioned.
> 
> Just judging within Casio's lineup. What you think of actual values is a whole different topic :beer:
> 
> sent with aloha


retail prices are just relative.its on supply and demand.some models with higher retail price end up getting sold at lower price than models with lower retail price at beginning...I hope casio makes a g9400 non atomic model too and decreases the retail price to 250 or less on that.i have never been a big fan of atomic time keeping.useless when you hike in mountains in most areas of world.and if you are in city where you can receive the signal than is it not as convenient to use your laptop clock to correct your watch time after every few months or so


----------



## lvt

Chrisek said:


> @lvt:
> 
> GW9200 and GW9300 go for less than $200 shipped (new stock, not previously owned, not bidding)? I see non-atomics (G9200 + G9300) in the price range, but not the atomics. Sorry if I missed this.


You're right, it's the non atomic version of the Mudman, I didn't pay attention to the atomic feature because I were only focused on the sensors package.

However the atomic Riseman's price didn't change much, it can be had for around $160 brand new.


----------



## gobulls

Chrisek said:


> I am just saying that Casio's suggested retail is lower on the Rangeman than either the GW9200 or GW9300.


Actually the GW-9200 has a MSRP of $220. The GW-9300 is not officially imported, only the G-9300 at $200.

GW9200-1 - G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.


----------



## MCZK

So, unless its just pre-production shots skewing reality, it appears there are two versions of the black one (and possibly the green). Both are multiband 6 but one has a CF strap. Maybe the JDM version? I'm assuming the $300 one will not have the CF strap, that really would be a bargain.


----------



## LUW

There is only one black and one OD version.

_Edit:_ On second thought, I just checked and I think there are *TWO *black versions indeed: one with a red-rimmed sensor button (supposedly with CF strap) and one with a plain sensor button. The CF version also looks like having DLC/IP decorative screws on the bezel.


----------



## JonL

And now there's also the Lightning Yellow version too! Thanks to A Blog to Watch for the pic!









I can't wait for this one, but will most likely have to pony up for a Japan purchase....


----------



## LUW

Darn! I read the whole article yesterday but didn't bother to check the photos at the end







. So we'll have five Lightning Yellow releases and possibly three Rangeman.
I think I'm still going for the CF version specially if it does com with the black buttons and screws (_if_ it exists, of course).


----------



## JonL

In A Blog to Watch report on the GW-9400, the pics in the article clearly show the two black versions. Looks like the CF-strap version has no red ring around the sensor button, but the non-CF has the red ring. Other than that I don't see any other differences....

On second thought ... the model number for the CF strap is clearly GW-9400J-1JF. That sounds a lot like how Casio handled the Riseman in Japan and the rest of the world... there are two versions, GW-9200J and GW-9200. The GW-9200J was metric only, but the international model could handle both metric and imperial units. I am really liking the CF version and hope the GW-9400J is not metric only. Gonna have to wait and see ....


----------



## MCZK

JonL said:


> In A Blog to Watch report on the GW-9400, the pics in the article clearly show the two black versions. Looks like the CF-strap version has no red ring around the sensor button, but the non-CF has the red ring. Other than that I don't see any other differences....


The non CF one appears to have a stealthier bezel with no ink in the bezel lettering and darker screws (this may be due to the angle and lighting too).


----------



## LUW

Nah, that light button and bezel screws look definitively darker/less shinier then the other one. So I guess the differences would be the CF strap, DLC/IP on buttons and screws and a darker tone of the bezel lettering.


----------



## JonL

LUW said:


> Nah, that light button and bezel screws look definitively darker/less shinier then the other one. So I guess the differences would be the CF strap, DLC/IP on buttons and screws and a darker tone of the bezel lettering.


Luciano you really think the buttons are blacked out? I'm guessing it's the angle of the light hitting the bezel... check the top screws and they really look silver. Same with the lettering too... check this from STW, lettering is not stealthed and the top screws are definitely silver..









Still we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## MCZK

Why can't anything be perfect? I'd want the CF strap but with the stealth options of the other one!


----------



## JonL

I'm dreading the CF version is metric only, and if that is the case it will change everything!


----------



## kung-fusion

You can always put the CF strap on the other version if you want. It will fit I'm sure.

As for the screws and buttons, I think the only one with black screws and buttons so far is the yellow model. Unless Casio makes some last minute changes.


----------



## whiterabbit05

That circular middle light button is hideous....should have stuck with a rectangle button like all the other Gs.


----------



## LUW

Jon, of course this can all be the angle of the lighting and the screws are just as shiny as the vanilla version, but even the light button on the front looks to reflect less light. And since the LY version has them for sure, we can all hope that Casio used the same parts on the CF version. But of course, as kung pointed out, maybe this is a trait that will only be seen in the LY







.
Guess we'll have to wait a couple of months. But if the CF does not come with the stealth parts, I can't see why pay the premium only for the CF strap - don't forget that more then probably it's not actually CF but resin with a CF _insert_.


----------



## babola

I believe there's only one 'pedestrian' model 9400-1, not two. Some of those photos could well be an early product mock-up photo, and unfinished final design touch as such, this practice by the watch manufacturers isn't unheard of. 

The 4 faux screws on the bezel are definitely silver color on that generic model, as well as on the Mil Green model. I know they call the generic model a 'Stealth Black' but there's hardly anything stealthy in that watch.

The CF strap could well come on the Japan model only. I don't believe the International/US model will sport it in such an already feature-packed outdoor watch for $300. But that's just me.


----------



## lifeinaday

I am not sure if this has already been answered.
Anyone knows if it is going to have the current time in all modes?


----------



## Odie

Since we know that the PRW3000 isn't being released here in the US until October, but it's been released in Japan for over a month now, I'm curious if we'll start seeing these Rangeman watches hit the market very soon...


----------



## pritch

Sengyoku said:


> $300 is certainly cheap by UK standards, it will probably retail £300 here
> 
> For some reason we often get the pound for dollar rule being applied to us in the UK when it comes to recommended retail prices, I still see a GW-9200-1 Riseman with a pricetag of £250 in a high-street shop these days! If it weren't for the online retailers like amazon, our G-Shock market would have probably died a horrible death ages ago.
> 
> Anyway, I agree that the $300 asking price for the Rangeman is a pretty good deal - it's a lot of kit for the money


Nothing annoys me more than the pound for dollar thing. It's why I will almost never pay UK high street rrps for anything, and especially not g-shocks.

£300 for standard Rangeman is NOT going to happen! I'll be looking to buy for about half that.


----------



## isezumi

Same happens here € swap in stead of $...


----------



## JonL

lifeinaday said:


> I am not sure if this has already been answered.
> Anyone knows if it is going to have the current time in all modes?


I don't think the manual has been published yet, so can't be certain of all modes like STW or CDT. However, these screen captures show current time is in ALTI and COMPASS modes. Not BARO though...


----------



## michi098

Why does Casio even bother making two modules for these watches, one with metric only and one with both? Wouldn't it be simpler to just make one? Wouldn't that increase their sales? I, for example, would have bought a special edition Riseman if it was capable of showing feet.


----------



## carrot

pritch said:


> Nothing annoys me more than the pound for dollar thing. It's why I will almost never pay UK high street rrps for anything, and especially not g-shocks.
> 
> £300 for standard Rangeman is NOT going to happen! I'll be looking to buy for about half that.


Totally agree. With my household budget £150 can be slipped in without causing too many waves. £300 is a different matter...


----------



## Blunderact

Bump the topic


----------



## lvt

carrot said:


> Totally agree. With my household budget £150 can be slipped in without causing too many waves. £300 is a different matter...


Not to forget mentioning, some of folks here don't have the chance to live in countries where £150 can be spent with easy due to the lower hourly wage for a similar post, despite the fact that they work as hard as those who earn 10x the salary.


----------



## LUW

Guys, I'm in the same boat as everyone/most here (I do NOT have a money tree in the back yard), but watches are luxury items. This is a hobby, not something _really_ important, so honestly, we're dumping money in something actually silly and meaningless. Therefor, I find it a bit strange to complain so much about price. That's exactly why (not just because of this but this did play a big part) I got out of the auto collecting business - the things are just too darn expensive to collect and maintain. Buy what you can afford, drool over what you can't afford and life goes on.


----------



## pritch

I don't entirely agree with that - the question of value is always a valid one for me. Watches are functional items at least, rather than pure trinkets. The 9400 adds a bit of function over the 9200 Riseman. Does that justify paying quite a bit more for it? I think that's a valid debate!

Kung made the point in another thread - half the fun of collecting is the chase - hunting down a good price. Because many of us are not Saudi princes we are used to doing this and know what things are really worth - naturally we don't want to pay over the odds and be hit by depreciation.


----------



## hiker

I don't think digital watches or smart phones for that matter are luxury items.rolexes may be yes ,but not casios suuntos etc.if they demand ridiculously high price than in the end it will damage their own sales...I for one would buy a 200 or 300 dollar protrek or g shock at the most but if someone demands 500 or above for same than one can easily buy many gadegets these days at one tenth the price of these watches which meet your needs in field better than most of these watches.so these companies must keep that in mind....this is an era where a smart phone can be had for 2 or 300 dollars having even gps and many other things in them...if casios and suuntos start to demand rolex like prices for cheap present day technology than very few people will be interested in them I bet.


----------



## kung-fusion

hiker said:


> I don't think digital watches or smart phones for that matter are luxury items.rolexes may be yes ,but not casios suuntos etc.if they demand ridiculously high price than in the end it will damage their own sales...I for one would buy a 200 or 300 dollar protrek or g shock at the most but if someone demands 500 or above for same than one can easily buy many gadegets these days at one tenth the price of these watches which meet your needs in field better than most of these watches.so these companies must keep that in mind....this is an era where a smart phone can be had for 2 or 300 dollars having even gps and many other things in them...if casios and suuntos start to demand rolex like prices for cheap present day technology than very few people will be interested in them I bet.


One benefit of the watches is that they don't use a lot of battery power, and can last years (solar models well over a decade), while a smartphone needs a charge at the end of each day. Also the phones and other devices are generally not as tough as a g-shock, or waterproof.

So a g-shock like this is a great backup for your primary tools.


----------



## Blunderact

US$300 is a fair deal.


----------



## babola

Price comparison-wise, the new Rangeman shouldn't be compared to the 5 year old Riseman but a similarly equipped modern Protrek sporting a v3 triple-sensor module, IMO.


----------



## fwupow

It seems that the majority of us agree that CASIO needs to stop trying to fool us with fake bezel screws.

In recent years CASIO has been unifying their modules by going with multiband 5 or 6 and programming them to automatically switch and restrict to METRIC only if your city-code is set to TYO (Tokyo). Kind of a no brainer that you can reduce costs by producing a single universal module for all markets. Surprise to me if they are making a separate metric only module.

I don't think this ABC G-Shock will cannibalize ProTrek sales that much because a whole lot of people are clueless and will buy the Protreks because of the smaller & thinner case size. Only the minority of watch buyers who understand what a G-Shock is will be buying the 9400. Anyway, the money all goes to CASIO regardless, so why would they especially care if ProTrek sales drop a bit?

I'm looking 4ward to this one!


----------



## Milos

I'll agree that one shouldn't make comparisons of old and new WITHOUT mentioning the change or maybe even the leap one gets with the new, but I think, as Pritch said, that the question of value is a good one...

I'm very much smitten with the Rangeman, and I am considering it very seriously, but maybe exactly because of that seriousness I have a slight problem with the fact that this leap in capability (triple-to-twin sensor, v3-to-v2 sensor tech) is going to cost as, well, also a leap in price.

I have no info about the watch in Austria (generally here, Casio dealers are not very knowledgeable about upcoming stuff) but as I mentioned in the "UK" thread, if one takes the UK price of £280 as a rule of the thumb, that's ~€325 and that is quite a leap from the €200 twin-sensor Gs of late (Riseman, Mudman)...

You know what I'm saying - you say to yourself (like we all are  ) hey, I could have (or already have) a v2 twin sensor G, but I'd like a v3 triple sensor G...and the dealer says: "My good sir, it's gonna cost You a 60% plus on the old one"

That's all I'm trying to put out - is this new tech and some performance add-ons trully of a 60% plus VALUE?...and I know what LUW means - it is all a bit of a luxury hobby, and as long as we can afford it (luckily I could even at the higher prices) but it doesn't mean that a price we can afford is a price we feel comfortable paying ;-)


----------



## paul338

I will stick with my old $38 Casio DW6600 and my $69 NOS GW330A-9V and pass on the over priced Rangeman. I will buy the Rangeman only its price drops under $150. I don't see that happening though lol.


----------



## lvt

paul338 said:


> I will stick with my old $38 Casio DW6600 and my $69 NOS GW330A-9V and pass on the over priced Rangeman. I will buy the Rangeman only its price drops under $150. I don't see that happening though lol.


Under $150 is a bit unrealistic, but I think ~$200 might be possible after the trial period (usually 6-12 months after first public sale).


----------



## Blunderact

Casio is a calculator company. 300 calculator is too much lol


----------



## Odie

paul338 said:


> I will stick with my old $38 Casio DW6600 and my $69 NOS GW330A-9V and pass on the over priced Rangeman. I will buy the Rangeman only its price drops under $150. I don't see that happening though lol.


That will never happen. If the MSRP is $300, then a dealers cost is around $150. They won't sell it for a loss.


----------



## starscream

ugh, there is a cool Rangeman commercial out.. its got dubstep and everything.. G-Shock Australia shared it as a facebook vid.. am trying to figure out how to post it here.. 


got no idea how to share it, sorry.. head to the g-shock australia page to watch it..


----------



## PropThePolecat

Any news on if the atomic/solar version will be Japan-only? I sure hope, that its an international release.


----------



## LUW

fwupow said:


> It seems that the majority of us agree that CASIO needs to stop trying to fool us with fake bezel screws.


Honestly, as long as they don't fall off I'm ok with them.


----------



## angrypossum

LUW said:


> Honestly, as long as they don't fall off I'm ok with them.


I like the docrative bezel screws; they usually enhance the look of the watch (frogman & MR-G for instance).

I find fake sensor a little hard to swallow though (albeit it looks cool)


----------



## Joseph68

I think this is one ugly watch in my opinion. Such ashame.


----------



## Joakim Agren

angrypossum said:


> I like the docrative bezel screws; they usually enhance the look of the watch (frogman & MR-G for instance).
> 
> I find fake sensor a little hard to swallow though (albeit it looks cool)
> 
> View attachment 1193735


The sensor holes on the GDF-100 are not fake. I own the Burton and it appears to be the sensor where the holes are.

I uploaded the Rangeman video to my YT account so here it is for you that do not want to use FB!


----------



## starscream

Joakim Agren said:


> The sensor holes on the GDF-100 are not fake. I own the Burton and it appears to be the sensor where the holes are.
> 
> I uploaded the Rangeman video to my YT account so here it is for you that do not want to use FB!


good job bro, thanks!

I like the video, watch looks good on the wrist, good size. it made me want one.


----------



## kung-fusion

So according to the video, as soon as you strap on the watch, you start flipping uncontrollably over objects and taking risky jumps! Well, for anyone who has been wanting to get into parkour, this might be the perfect choice!


----------



## lvt

Joakim Agren said:


> The sensor holes on the GDF-100 are not fake. I own the Burton and it appears to be the sensor where the holes are.


Maybe he means the stuff at 2H, there are small holes instead of a button.


----------



## Tjohnson

Love the watch but, that is that dumbest commercial I have ever seen.


----------



## paul338

Tjohnson said:


> Love the watch but, that is that dumbest commercial I have ever seen.


That commercial is for the clueless generation who love the watch so much that they would jump and flip uncontrollably like a monkey when they are wearing it lol.


----------



## alexs12

Thanks for the heads-up! That is a great commercial indeed. The guy has serious skills and the dubstep music was fitting and gentle as opposed to disturbing and annoying as usual (to my aged years at least).



starscream1017 said:


> ugh, there is a cool Rangeman commercial out.. its got dubstep and everything.. G-Shock Australia shared it as a facebook vid.. am trying to figure out how to post it here..
> 
> got no idea how to share it, sorry.. head to the g-shock australia page to watch it..


----------



## angrypossum

lvt said:


> Maybe he means the stuff at 2H, there are small holes instead of a button.


Yup, I thought these are purely decorative.


----------



## lvt

angrypossum said:


> Yup, I thought these are purely decorative.


I believe it's decorative, there shouldn't be any sensor at that location at all.


----------



## pritch

So... it's an "urban survival watch", whatever that means, and they film the video everywhere except in a city...

Right.

Heh. Is the problem with us? Are we just becoming really old farts? :-d


----------



## isezumi

Where is the fake sensor?


----------



## starscream

pritch said:


> So... it's an "urban survival watch", whatever that means, and they film the video everywhere except in a city...
> 
> Right.
> 
> Heh. Is the problem with us? Are we just becoming really old farts? :-d


they didn't actually call it that officially.. on the fb page the title of the video just says "G-SHOCK- "Rangeman" 
the title for that video on youtube was written by Joakim, he uploaded it for people who don't have FB.


----------



## Joakim Agren

starscream1017 said:


> they didn't actually call it that officially.. on the fb page the title of the video just says "G-SHOCK- "Rangeman"
> the title for that video on youtube was written by Joakim, he uploaded it for people who don't have FB.


Yes I added that part because I think it is a bit humorous and casio are calling it a Urban Survival watch in the brand catalog, and I also think they used it on Shock the World. But there is some Urban skills related activity in the video and that is the parkour element in the building and airplane graveyard. So if we stretch it a bit we can call it a Urban Survival watch!:-d









:rodekaart:-d


----------



## starscream

Joakim Agren said:


> Yes I added that part because I think it is a bit humorous and casio are calling it a Urban Survival watch in the brand catalog, and I also think they used it on Shock the World. But there is some Urban skills related activity in the video and that is the parkour element in the building and airplane graveyard. So if we stretch it a bit we can call it a Urban Survival watch!:-d
> 
> View attachment 1193981
> 
> 
> :rodekaart:-d


This is my fave one:









I used to love his show, don't think they show it anymore, now days they show the one with some american guy who goes with his british wife, I've just seen like 2-3 episodes of that tho, it's not as good.


----------



## angrypossum

starscream1017 said:


> I used to love his show, don't think they show it anymore, now days they show the one with some american guy who goes with his british wife, I've just seen like 2-3 episodes of that tho, it's not as good.


Sorry OT. 
I heard that there's this particularly wacky one featuring two random survivalists (one male and one female) running around an island butt naked. 
Although I am very sceptical about the premise, it is probably a lot more entertaining than your average survival show..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## starscream

@Angrypossum DAMN! lol that takes guts! they probably get attacked by leeches and other insects etc.. in places where a person would not want to get attacked. hahaha need to google this show..

looked it up, called 'Naked and Afraid' it's a Discovery Channel show.. Bear Grylls replacement show? I don't know why they fired him..


----------



## Chrisek

PropThePolecat said:


> Any news on if the atomic/solar version will be Japan-only? I sure hope, that its an international release.


The GW9400 ("W" is for the atomic or "Waveceptor" feature) is looking at worldwide at this point. Only the yellow is looking at Japan only limited edition.

sent with aloha


----------



## jbg7474

That video is interesting, but other than a glance at the watch, it doesn't seem to be advertising what the watch can do very much. It's not even clear that the environment info in the upper right corner is coming from the watch. 
Instead of jumping around like an idiot, it would be good to see the dude abusing the watch a bit or navigating with a map using the compass. 
Or maybe this is someone famous and there's an implied endorsement. I dunno. Just wish it spent more time on the actual product.


----------



## Milos

Call me nuts, but you know what bothered me with the video?

The last scene where the watch is once again off his wrist, and it's in the timekeeping mode, it would seem that the 'eye' is not counting the seconds a la Frogman or Mudman, which I L-O-V-E, especially that it also uses the 60 dashes in the 'eye' in STW and CDT modes for an analog look 

On the Rangeman, it appears as some sort of a windmill turning...


----------



## hiker

pritch said:


> So... it's an "urban survival watch", whatever that means, and they film the video everywhere except in a city...
> 
> Right.
> 
> Heh. Is the problem with us? Are we just becoming really old farts? :-d


yep we are the dinosaurs.(not that I am that old.lol) what I am seeing is that the collage students generation these days do not wear watches.all cling to their phones like life support.while we dinosaurs born before mobile revolution now don't "fit in".anyway its my opinion,there may be individual cases. now watches are just worn as jewelry, not for time or other functions like jogging timers etc a in our youth.because mobiles show everything...the generation born in 70,s is the most amazing generation ,they were born before mobile phones and computer internet and they saw the transition from old line phones to smart phones and from tv to internet.so we are old no doubt.but remember.dinosaurs have their values too.even in fossilized state! also I don't think rangeman is urban survival watch.it will fit in right at summit of mount mackinley to rain forests of brazil


----------



## hiker

Odie said:


> That will never happen. If the MSRP is $300, then a dealers cost is around $150. They won't sell it for a loss.


but I hope that non atomic rangeman price may fall below 200$?


----------



## Chrisek

Have not heard any news yet (other than UK rumor) of a G9400. In past releases, were the atomics and non-atomics released concurrently or were they separated by a month or two?

sent with aloha


----------



## LUW

Just watched the video:








_Urban _survival tool? A wrist watch as survival tool in the city? But the video just shows some dude running and jumping around like a moron outdoors







.

The watch is a must have for me (the first ABC G ever!), but I'm afraid of where Casio is heading.


----------



## Chrisek

All good, as long as it is built like a Master of G. Has anyone seen the manual yet?

sent with aloha


----------



## Kronos

pritch said:


> So... it's an "urban survival watch", whatever that means, and they film the video everywhere except in a city...
> 
> Right.
> 
> Heh. Is the problem with us? Are we just becoming really old farts? :-d


Nah. It is just that there are still some people on the planet who like words to have an actual real meaning. You're just one of them. I'm another.


----------



## ggyy1276

LUW said:


> Just watched the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Urban _survival tool? A wrist watch as survival tool in the city? But the video just shows some dude running and jumping around like a moron outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The watch is a must have for me (the first ABC G ever!), but I'm afraid of where Casio is heading.


It's just like the SUVs you see on the roads everywhere, I bet a good number of them were bought for this "urban survival" trend.
Lots of commercials don't make much of sense anyway, they're intended to confuse you that the product is cool and purchase ;-).
By the way, does anyone recognize what module number it is from the pictures? 3418 or 3410?


----------



## LUW

The worse part is that many fall for it







.
But it's sadening to see a G-Shock needing this kind of advertising.


----------



## ggyy1276

LUW said:


> The worse part is that many fall for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But it's sadening to see a G-Shock needing this kind of advertising.


No difference to the other commercial products, more sales the merrier .


----------



## babola

LUW said:


> The worse part is that many fall for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But it's sadening to see a G-Shock needing this kind of advertising.


Doomsday preppers would love it...it's exactly something up their alley


----------



## babola

Kronos said:


> Nah. It is just that there are still some people on the planet who like words to have an actual real meaning. You're just one of them. I'm another.


Another one here...they used to say gen-Y is the misunderstood generation, I beg to differ, it's us - the gen-X 'dinosaurs' who are the misunderstood gen now.

1967 vintage...showing our age though


----------



## isezumi

babola said:


> Doomsday preppers would love it...it's exactly something up their alley


Don't they go for mechanicals that can withstand EMP?


----------



## lvt

isezumi said:


> Don't they go for mechanicals that can withstand EMP?


Yes, shock-resistant, EMP bombs resistant, unlimited water-resistant, everything-resistant...


----------



## isezumi

I wonder what watches tick all those boxes, except the one posted above of course...


----------



## ggyy1276

lvt said:


> Yes, shock-resistant, EMP bombs resistant, unlimited water-resistant, everything-resistant...
> 
> View attachment 1194430


I won't exactly call it shock resistant since it's made out of stone, but it is solar :-d.


----------



## Sedi

LUW said:


> But it's sadening to see a G-Shock needing this kind of advertising.


Frankly I don't see how this spot is much different from other G-Shock commercials. I like parkours btw. From the point of view of a collector on f17 I think most of the whole hip-hop, skateboard, bmx marketing done by Casio is silly and aimed at someone who is very different (and a lot younger) from myself. I started wearing Gs almost exclusively when my son was born - Gs are covered in soft resin - nothing he could bang his head on like the Autozilla I sold and he liked to hit the light button. So the kind of marketing I would have in mind would look very different from the one we see now, but if they sell watches with it - the more the better. Here on the forum I think there might be quite a few people who liked Gs when they were younger but maybe couldn't afford to collect them or couldn't afford one at all and are now catching up on that. Others simply see it as a tough time-piece built for a job - none of those two approaches would be likely to be impressed by the "parkours, hip-hop, celebs, etc"-marketing. Still I see nothing wrong with this ad.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Blunderact

Sedi said:


> ......Here on the forum I think there might be quite a few people who liked Gs when they were younger but maybe couldn't afford to collect them or couldn't afford one at all and are now catching up on that. ......
> 
> cheers, Sedi


+1


----------



## LUW

Sedi, nothing against parkour, I find it amazing to watch, but what does it have to do with the toughness of a G-Shock or the functions/features of the Rangeman







? Do you remember this?






I find it annoying to see a tool like a G-Shock promoted with only eye candy. The same thing as an Omega/JLC/etc commercial showing someone living the "good life" as an add for the watch. However, when you buy a model from the high-end brands you're basically buying the brand, and not the product, and that's what the consumers want, so I can understand the brand being promoted that way. But a Rangeman? You're not buying a Casio, the preferred high-end brand of the international jet set, but a tool used by military and outdoors men with a budget.

I'm positive they could have made an eye-pleasing commercial and still kept it real.


----------



## Suunto fan

LUW said:


> The watch is a must have for me (the first ABC G ever!), but I'm afraid of where Casio is heading.


Exactly the way I feel sir. We've all waited a long time for the first ABC G!!


----------



## Suunto fan

I also grew up with those commercials LUW. Great stuff!! Im 1969 vintage myself  I bought my first one in 1985 when I was in 10th grade and have been hooked ever since  Kevin.


----------



## JohnatCasio

Sedi said:


> Frankly I don't see how this spot is much different from other G-Shock commercials. I like parkours btw. From the point of view of a collector on f17 I think most of the whole hip-hop, skateboard, bmx marketing done by Casio is silly and aimed at someone who is very different (and a lot younger) from myself. I started wearing Gs almost exclusively when my son was born - Gs are covered in soft resin - nothing he could bang his head on like the Autozilla I sold and he liked to hit the light button. So the kind of marketing I would have in mind would look very different from the one we see now, but if they sell watches with it - the more the better. Here on the forum I think there might be quite a few people who liked Gs when they were younger but maybe couldn't afford to collect them or couldn't afford one at all and are now catching up on that. Others simply see it as a tough time-piece built for a job - none of those two approaches would be likely to be impressed by the "parkours, hip-hop, celebs, etc"-marketing. Still I see nothing wrong with this ad.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


I am curious how would you guys promote the product differently? The watch is designed to withstand shocks therefore it is chunky and definitely stands out. In the beginning the first people that took to this type of watch were civil workers and military personnel because of the watch's durability. So as a company Casio locked up that group. Then colors were introduced and collaborations attracting the youth and it became a fashion piece. Another area locked. Going back to the watches roots of toughness the other area to engage would be sports. We tried many of the country's past time athletes such as football. Anyone remember Jeremy Shockey? Even though many athletes liked our watches we found only one area crosses over between fashion, military and sports. Extreme Sports (BMX, Skateboarding, Surfing, etc.) Yes military crosses over there too. We know everyone is not fashionable, everyone is not into extreme sports but that is where we excel. An after 30 years and still being relevant I think Casio is doing something right... Or I wouldn't have a job.









I been here 5 years I will tell you I am excited to see what happens next and you should be too!









Now... I have a working Rangeman on my desk what would you like to know. I can even post photos or vids if you like.


----------



## daddycool

That's a great opportunity, thank you John! I am on ProTrek side but wouldn't mind at all to use a Rangeman. Do you have any size measurement available? How it compares to PRW-1500? A wrist shot would be great!


----------



## gobulls

JohnatCasio said:


> I can even post photos or vids if you like.


Yes please,thank you.


----------



## JohnatCasio

daddycool said:


> That's a great opportunity, thank you John! I am on ProTrek side but wouldn't mind at all to use a Rangeman. Do you have any size measurement available? How it compares to PRW-1500? A wrist shot would be great!


I do not have the 1500 I do have an old 1300 and 2000 in the draw. If you want to see those?


----------



## daddycool

I have 18 cm wrist (7.1") and was wondering how it will sit. I guess 1300 would be OK. Wrist shot of your Rangeman!


----------



## LUW

JohnatCasio said:


> Now... I have a working Rangeman on my desk what would you like to know. I can even post photos or vids if you like.


You have a Rangeman on your desk now? The first ever ABC G? And you're _wondering_ if we g-shockaholics want to see real world wrist shots







?!?
For pete's sake man, post them! Don't be cruel, November is too far away to wait, give us something!*PICS!!!*​
But about the commercial. As I said on my earlier post, why not make it look real? If it's an ABC watch, why not put it in the woods? Or even someone navigating through a city? I'm confident that the Rangeman is not directed to the surf or skateboard crowd, but towards those who will make use of the ABC functions. If that's so, why not focus on the most important feature(s) of the watch? And being a G, you could also slam it around a bit. I bet even the fashion-oriented potential shoppers would be impressed.


----------



## Blunderact

Post them dude!!! You are cruel!


----------



## lvt




----------



## Wojo

Ok, after seeing the extended video, Ill take mine in green. And @ JohnatCasio post Rangeman pics or you don't actually work for Casio! :-d


----------



## XBladeX

http://mygshock.com/2013/08/20/gw-9400-rangeman-g-shock/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## MCZK

JohnatCasio said:


> Now... I have a working Rangeman on my desk what would you like to know. I can even post photos or vids if you like.


Can you post pics with it next to a Riseman and / or a Mudman please? And can you show the case back also please?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Chrisek

And another question: any insight on why a cat was chosen for the rangeman?

sent with aloha


----------



## JohnatCasio

MCZK said:


> Can you post pics with it next to a Riseman and / or a Mudman please? And can you show the case back also please?
> Many thanks in advance.


Front of Watch










Back










Side View Middle button controls Altimeter, Barometer and Compass










Notice the gasket design which protects the watch from elements


----------



## ggyy1276

JohnatCasio said:


> ... I have a working Rangeman on my desk what would you like to know. I can even post photos or vids if you like.


What you're doing is like daggling a piece of juicy meat right in front of a pack of hungry wolves, and you're still wondering if they want it or not? :-d


----------



## LUW

Yep, November is going to take forever to come...


----------



## ggyy1276

A few questions if you don't mind, JohnatCasio.

1. Are all six push buttons metal?

2. Is the Countdown Timer settable to second?

3. Does current time shows in different modes?


----------



## JohnatCasio

ggyy1276 said:


> A few questions if you don't mind, JohnatCasio.
> 
> 1. Are all six push buttons metal?


Yes all push buttons are metal.



ggyy1276 said:


> 2. Is the Countdown Timer settable to second?


I would have to ask one of the product guys. Unfortunately they are both out of office.



ggyy1276 said:


> 3. Does current time shows in different modes?


In other modes the time does not display


----------



## LUW

JohnatCasio said:


> In other modes the time does not display


They can't make it perfect, can they







?


----------



## JohnatCasio

LUW said:


> They can't make it perfect, can they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Oops. I am sorry. Only when displaying the barometer mode the time does not display. In Compass and Altimeter it does.


----------



## Joakim Agren

JohnatCasio said:


> Oops. I am sorry. Only when displaying the barometer mode the time does not display. In Compass and Altimeter it does.


What about in timer and stopwatch mode?

Does the time still display somewhere on the screen when the timer or stopwatch is running?


----------



## LUW

Joakim Agren said:


> What about in timer and stopwatch mode?
> 
> Does the time still display somewhere on the screen when the timer or stopwatch is running?


PLEASE say it does!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Another thing we are very curious about is the size of the Rangeman. If you do not have access to any measurement tool to measure its size. Then perhaps you can print out this ruler:

http://www.vendian.org/mncharity/dir3/paper_rulers/UnstableURL/ruler_foot_a4.pdf

And use that to measure the Rangemans width and lug to lug size as well as thickness! Make sure to disable the shrink to fit option in the print out options to get the ruler printed out in the correct size. Once it is printed out just fold the paper and you have yourself a usable ruler...


----------



## JohnatCasio

LUW said:


> PLEASE say it does!


Yes it does.


----------



## JohnatCasio

Joakim Agren said:


> Another thing we are very curious about is the size of the Rangeman. If you do not have access to any measurement tool to measure its size. Then perhaps you can print out this ruler:
> 
> http://www.vendian.org/mncharity/dir3/paper_rulers/UnstableURL/ruler_foot_a4.pdf
> 
> And use that to measure the Rangemans width and lug to lug size as well as thickness! Make sure to disable the shrink to fit option in the print out options to get the ruler printed out in the correct size. Once it is printed out just fold the paper and you have yourself a usable ruler...


Okay it is about 2" or 5.1CM or 510MM wide 
and 5/8" or 1.5cm or 150MM thick.


----------



## babola

Chrisek said:


> And another question: any insight on why a cat was chosen for the rangeman?
> 
> sent with aloha


If I remember correctly from one of the product launch marketing material it is a wandering 'wild cat' with a compass attached to it's paw, they choose. Kind of make sense.

Either that or they've run out of Master-of-G animals to use ;-)


----------



## babola

JohnatCasio said:


> Front of Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side View Middle button controls Altimeter, Barometer and Compass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the gasket design which protects the watch from elements


Would you mind re-posting the missing photos from your original post, please?

Or was is a simple matter of a 'hand-slap' by the mothership, in that case I will stay quiet ;-)

cheers!


----------



## babola

babola said:


> Would you mind re-posting the missing photos from your original post, please?
> 
> Or was is a simple matter of a 'hand-slap' by the mothership, in that case I will stay quiet ;-)
> 
> cheers!


Sorry it's my browser, I can see the photos now, thanks ;-)


----------



## stockae92

More live photo:


----------



## LUW

JohnatCasio said:


> Yes it does.







































I'm so happy right now!


----------



## angrypossum

Same here. Now November is officially TOO FAR AWAY!!!!



LUW said:


> I'm so happy right now!


----------



## Milos

I only have one question:

In the timekeeping mode, does the 'eye' (the round displey at the upper left) count the seconds like the Frogman/Mudman?...and does it also count the minutes up in stopwatch and down in timer?

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Sedi

I think I can live with the LED-illumination :-d! Just looking at those cool knurled steel buttons - great, great! The buttons were always the weak spot on the Riseman IMO - this might well be the "as close to perfect as it gets"-G-Shock which could replace Mudman, Riseman and a Protrek all at once. I so hope the atomic version will be released in europe or at least in a country outside of Japan from which I can order one at a slightly lower price than Japanese retail price.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## kung-fusion

JohnatCasio said:


> Okay it is about 2" or 5.1CM or 510MM wide
> and 5/8" or 1.5cm or 150MM thick.


I think you mean 51mm wide and 15mm thick 

That makes it the same basic dimensions as the 9300 mudman


----------



## GShockMe

They use the size and design of the popular G9300 mudman, add the signature shiny front light button from Riseman (common, some like it). Put all cool features in it like time in all mode. But still does it have dual time? 999 hr stopwatch? 24 hr CDT? Having them or not, this cat is the ultimate air/land master of G. I'm in.

But will the lightning yellow one come to the US?


----------



## Sedi

GShockMe said:


> But still does it have dual time? 999 hr stopwatch? 24 hr CDT?


I'm guessing it uses the same module as the PRW-3000 with some slight modifications to allow the one-button operation of the ABC-features and of course with a different display layout. And they added sunrise and sunset times which AFAIK the PRW-3000 doesn't have. So I guess it will have the 1,000 hr STW and 24 hr timer. And the standard 4 alarms + 1 snooze. Surely also worldtime but I don't know if it will display two timezones at once. I'm waiting for the manual to be released.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## babola

Sedi said:


> I'm guessing it uses the same module as the PRW-3000 with some slight modifications ...


I agree. Both watches use the Casio '34xx' ver3 triple-sensor series module.


----------



## Odie

Sedi said:


> I'm guessing it uses the same module as the PRW-3000 with some slight modifications to allow the one-button operation of the ABC-features and of course with a different display layout. And they added sunrise and sunset times which AFAIK the PRW-3000 doesn't have.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


The PRW3000 does have sunrise/sunset. It's the 2nd mode.


----------



## babola

Different sensor modes:









Time not shown in the Temp/Baro display, but that's minor, for me anyway.


----------



## Sedi

Odie said:


> The PRW3000 does have sunrise/sunset. It's the 2nd mode.


Ah, cool! I didn't know that - I just checked the specs from Casio Germany and it wasn't mentioned. So the module seems to be exactly the same then - just modified for the one-button access.

edit: I just re-read Chrisek's review of the PRW-3000 - yep, it's in there - looks like I just forgot :-d. Nice!
I want a Rangeman - NOW!!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## JonL

Found these specs on Casio Europe! :-!

G-SHOCK - Watch - Products - CASIO















These pics enlarge on the website, can't seem to get them to do that here. Interesting shots as they aren't the typical mock-up with perfect lighting, these look more realistic.... well sort of at least. Looks like shiny metal bits for both the black and green models.

The link to the manual is broken ... oh well.

Thank you JohnatCasio for all the pics, I too can't wait for November!



*Functions*








 







*Super-Full-Auto-LED light 
If the ambient light fades, a turn of your wrist illuminates the watch display particularly brightly and in coulor.
*







 







 







 







*Shock resistant 
Shock-resistant construction protects against impact and vibration.
*







 







 







 







*Solar Power 
A solar cell provides power for operation.
*







 







 







 







*Radio signal reception (EU, USA, Japan, China) 
Whether in Europe, North America and Japan or in the outer reaches of Canada, Central America and China - once the watch has been set to the local time, it receives the relevant signal and shows the correct time wherever you are. In many countries, it also sets itself automatically to summer and winter time.
*







 







 







 







*Barometer (260 / 1.100 hPa) 
A special sensor measures the air pressure (measuring range: 260/1100 hPa) and presents this on the display in the form of a symbol. This enables early detection of weather trends.
*







 







 







 







*Thermometer (-10°C / +60°C) 
A sensor measures the ambient temperature around the watch and displays it in °C (-10°C /+60°C).
*







 







 







 







*Digital-compass 
A built-in direction sensor detecs the magnetic north.
*







 







 







 







*10,000 m Altimeter 
A pressure sensor detects changes in the air pressure and converts the result into an altitude up to 10,000 m.
*







 







 







 







*Sunrise/sunset display 
After entering the geographical location, sunrise and sunset times can be displayed for any given date.
*







 







 







 







*Altimeter data memory 
Depending on the model, up to 40 sets of elevation data can be stored in the watch's data memory and re-accessed at any time. Each of these data sets consists of a measured altitude as well as the date and time. In addition to the individual altitudes, the maximum and minimum altitudes during a measurement are also stored.
*







 







 







 







*World time function 
Displays the current time in major cities and specific areas around the world.
*







 







 







 







*Stopwatch function - 1/100 sec - 1.000 hours 
Elapsed time, split time and final time are measured with 1/100-sec accuracy. The watch can measure times of up to 1000 hours.
*







 







 







 







*Timer - 1/1 min. - 24 hours 
For fans of precision: the countdown timers help you to remember specific or recurring events by giving off an audible signal at a preset time. The time can be set to the nearest minute and up to 24 hours in advance. Ideal for people who need to take medicines every day or those who do interval training.
*







 







 







 







*5 daily alarms 
The daily alarm reminds you about recurring events with an acoustic signal at the time you have set. You can also activate hourly time signal that indicates each full hour. This model has 5 independent alarms for flexible reminders of important appointments.
*







 







 







 







*Snooze feature 
Each time you stop the alarm, it sounds again after a few minutes.
*







 







 







 







*Button tones on/off 
The button tones for using the mode button can be turned off. This means that the watch no longer beeps when switching from one function to another. Preset alarm or countdown timers remain active when the button tones are deactivated.
*







 







 







 







*Automatic calendar 
Once set, the automatic calendar always displays the correct date.
*







 







 







 







*12/24-hour timekeeping 
Times can be displayed in either a 12-hour or 24-hour format.
*







 







 







 







*Mineral glass 
The tough, scratch-resistant mineral glass protects the watch against unsightly damage.
*







 







 







 







*Resin case 
*







 







 







 







*Resin band 
Synthetic resin is the ideal material for wrist straps thanks to its extremely durable and flexible properties.
*







 







 







 







*Battery level indicator 
An indicator shows the current battery level.
*







 







 







 







*Water resistance classification (20 bar) 
Perfect for free diving without scuba gear: the watch is water resistant to 20 bar / 200 metres. The metres value does not relate to a diving depth but to the air pressure used in the course of the water resistance test. (ISO 22810)
*







 







 







 







*Type of battery
CTL1616*







 







 







 







*Dimensions
approx. 55,2mm x 53,5mm x 18,2mm (H x W x D)*







 







 







 







*Weight
approx. 80 g*


----------



## MCZK

JohnatCasio said:


> Now... I have a working Rangeman on my desk what would you like to know. I can even post photos or vids if you like.


Hi John, is it possible to make a short video where you work through each press of the mode button please? It would be great to see the module order in action. If time, could you also press the ABC button as well please?
many thanks!


----------



## Sedi

Ooh, great - Casio Germany also already lists the GW-9400 on their homepage - so we'll be getting the atomic version! Looks like Casio have heard our pleas!
Manual is not yet online as it seems - module number is 3410.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## JwY

Take my money now!!! :-d


----------



## Sedi




----------



## Joakim Agren

Sedi said:


>


Yup!

This is as good as a knife that toasts your bread while slicing it!



:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Chrisek

Great find JonL! I'm really happy to hear the sizing is based on the 9300 mudman. I think I'll be getting the OD as well, just hope I can wait for worldwide release. Fear I may not make it.

sent with aloha


----------



## GShockMe

JonL said:


> Found these specs on Casio Europe! :-!
> 
> G-SHOCK - Watch - Products - CASIO
> 
> View attachment 1196376
> View attachment 1196379


I'm SO... getting the green one.


----------



## JarenCarter

Looking at the dimensions it's approximate to the 9300 but slightly bigger than the prw-3000. It's also heavier than both. So possibly a 5% increase maybe for digits in the main portion of the display? The weight doesn't look like it'll be that big of an issue but interesting to see that it went up in weight. Must be all that metal.

ETA: On second glance, it looks like only the case is as large as the prw-3000. I can see where they shifted the plastic pieces on the 9400 compared to the 9300. If the displays roughly the same size, that's kind of a shame.


----------



## knullrufs91

Damn the rangeman looks freakin sweet! I just got a watch that is said to last me a decade and I want to buy another one not two weeks after x) Damn g shocks and their Awesomeness!


----------



## Odie

Mudman G9300: 53 x 50.8 x 18.2mm

Rangeman GW9400: 55.2 x 53.5 x 18.2mm 

Looks like the Rangeman is bigger than the Mudman G9300.


----------



## LUW

But it won't be taller, and that is very important.


----------



## Sukina

wowowow i seriously cannot wait to get my hands on one, thanks JohnatCasio for the pics/info!


----------



## alexs12

Having small wrists, I thought the 9300 was plenty big already (the size of the 9110 Gulfman is just right for me). That said, ABC-T watches are rarely small so I can't complain too much given the functionality. I can't wait to try out the 9400 in person.



Odie said:


> Mudman G9300: 53 x 50.8 x 18.2mm
> 
> Rangeman GW9400: 55.2 x 53.5 x 18.2mm
> 
> Looks like the Rangeman is bigger than the Mudman G9300.


----------



## Snoweagle

It was said to be starting to sell from November....so long?


----------



## Watchphile

Odie said:


> Mudman G9300: 53 x 50.8 x 18.2mm
> 
> Rangeman GW9400: 55.2 x 53.5 x 18.2mm


To put things in perspective, the GWF-1000 Frog measures 58.3 x 52.8 x 18.0mm so the Rangeman is plenty big but it's also feature packed so it's all good.|>


----------



## Blunderact

Watchphile said:


> To put things in perspective, the GWF-1000 Frog measures 58.3 x 52.8 x 18.0mm so the Rangeman is plenty big but it's also feature packed so it's all good.|>


Rangeman with Dimensions
approx. 55,2mm x 53,5mm x 18,2mm (H x W x D) is pretty huge!!!


----------



## mikeair

Odie said:


> Mudman G9300: 53 x 50.8 x 18.2mm
> 
> Rangeman GW9400: 55.2 x 53.5 x 18.2mm
> 
> Looks like the Rangeman is bigger than the Mudman G9300.


Oh noooooo! I have a 7.5 inch but even the Mudman looks (IMO) to big for that! So bad news for me...:-(


----------



## PropThePolecat

JohnatCasio said:


> Now... I have a working Rangeman on my desk what would you like to know. I can even post photos or vids if you like.


I'd love to hear about the timestamp function...how does it work? Specifically, can I press a single button in time mode and save the time? Or do I have to enter the menu, etc.


----------



## Wojo

mikeair said:


> Oh noooooo! I have a 7.5 inch but even the Mudman looks (IMO) to big for that! So bad news for me...:-(


Hmm...G's tend to wear big, but a 7.5" wrist is more than enough to rock a muddie, unless your wrist is perfectly round lol


----------



## cal..45

Odie said:


> Rangeman GW9400: 55.2 x 53.5 x 18.2mm


If those specs are correct, the Rangeman is 1mm higher, 2.2mm taller and 5.2mm(!) wider than my G-7900. In this case I'm out, even if I do like big watches but what's too big is too big. Heck, even my Tech4o Traileader "landmine" is only 52.6mm on the widest part (including buttons) and the digits are surely a heck of a lot bigger.

cheers


----------



## JohnatCasio

cal..45 said:


> If those specs are correct, the Rangeman is 1mm higher, 2.2mm taller and 5.2mm(!) wider than my G-7900. In this case I'm out, even if I do like big watches but what's too big is too big. Heck, even my Tech4o Traileader "landmine" is only 52.6mm on the widest part (including buttons) and the digits are surely a heck of a lot bigger.
> 
> cheers


This watch is not bigger then the G-7900 about the same size. Other Master of G's are much bigger then this one.


----------



## cal..45

JohnatCasio said:


> This watch is not bigger then the G-7900 about the same size. Other Master of G's are much bigger then this one.


Then the specs are plain wrong, because my calliper rule definitely isn't.

cheers


----------



## Sedi

The size is probably measured across the huge ABC-button and sensor cover. It doesn't look all that big in the youtube ad either.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek

I'm just happy it isn't taller than the muddie. 

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker

View attachment 1196379
this green negative display one is cool!will blend in with nature in outdoors so well


----------



## hiker

babola said:


> Different sensor modes:
> 
> View attachment 1196337
> 
> 
> Time not shown in the Temp/Baro display, but that's minor, for me anyway.


just like prw 3000.it also does not show time in baro mode.and riseman also did not show time on baro mode


----------



## Topher1556

Ugly.

Period.

And to those reference the "decorative screws"...this is certainly not the first time for those on a G.


----------



## babola

As Sedi pointed out already, the width is measured between the extreme left and right points - faux sensor on the left and sensor button (crown) guards at the right.

In reality this watch shouldn't be much larger in appearance than the 9300 Mudman. It will probably 'wear' the same.


----------



## babola

Topher1556 said:


> Ugly.
> 
> Period.


Says the guy with the 9200 Riseman ;-)

I find that model for example quite unappealing...see it's all very subjective and in the eye of a beholder ;-)

cheers.


----------



## Sedi

babola said:


> faux sensor on the left and sensor button (crown) guards at the right


The sensor is really on that side btw :-d. Like on any sensor model I saw so far.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## pritch

This thread is making me chuckle... it's like all the speculation in the build-up to a new game from Valve or something 

Will it use x technology, will it feature y monsters etc. etc.

JohnatCasio is like the pied piper of Hamlin leading you lot on a merry dance around the specs :-d

Play on!!



babola said:


> Another one here...they used to say gen-Y is the misunderstood generation, I beg to differ, it's us - the gen-X 'dinosaurs' who are the misunderstood gen now.
> 
> 1967 vintage...showing our age though


I have a real issue here - I am right on the cusp of the x and y crossover, which spans a ridiculous gap between early 60s and early 00s. How I can even start to be compared to anyone on the other end of either category is beyond me!



JohnatCasio said:


> I am curious how would you guys promote the product differently? The watch is designed to withstand shocks therefore it is chunky and definitely stands out. In the beginning the first people that took to this type of watch were civil workers and military personnel because of the watch's durability. So as a company Casio locked up that group. Then colors were introduced and collaborations attracting the youth and it became a fashion piece. Another area locked. Going back to the watches roots of toughness the other area to engage would be sports. We tried many of the country's past time athletes such as football. Anyone remember Jeremy Shockey? Even though many athletes liked our watches we found only one area crosses over between fashion, military and sports. Extreme Sports (BMX, Skateboarding, Surfing, etc.) Yes military crosses over there too. We know everyone is not fashionable, everyone is not into extreme sports but that is where we excel. An after 30 years and still being relevant I think Casio is doing something right... Or I wouldn't have a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been here 5 years I will tell you I am excited to see what happens next and you should be too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... I have a working Rangeman on my desk what would you like to know. I can even post photos or vids if you like.


I love that it has the S for sample model on the back - that still happens it seems 

Thanks for sharing. You can tell your boss you're responsible for many pre-orders and I don't think it would be an exaggeration.

As LUW said, vis-à-vis the video, I would have shown it using its full feature set too in more "typical" activities.

Parkour may be cool with the kids, but most of the kids haven't got $300 to spend on a watch - so appeal to us aging WIS types next time round ;-) :-d


----------



## cal..45

babola said:


> As Sedi pointed out already, the width is measured between the extreme left and right points


Yeah :roll:, that is obviously the way to measure something with or without sensor - what's the point?

cheers


----------



## Sedi

cal..45 said:


> Yeah :roll:, that is obviously the way to measure something with or without sensor - what's the point?
> 
> cheers


The point is that it will wear/look much smaller than the specs suggest. Or do you also measure a standard mechanical watch with the crown? I don't.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi

pritch said:


> Parkour may be cool with the kids, but most of the kids haven't got $300 to spend on a watch - so appeal to us aging WIS types next time round ;-) :-d


IMO this is probably the main problem of Casio advertising - it's all aimed at people between 16-25 - at that age I spent my money on beer, cigarettes, parties and video games among other things - not on watches :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## babola

Sedi said:


> The sensor is really on that side btw :-d. Like on any sensor model I saw so far.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


If it's the ver3 sensor than it should be about 20 times smaller in size and located on the main printed board, not on an extended side position which was a requirement and limitation of the ver1/ver2 sensor. Also, all the photos of the newest ver3 triple sensor 34xx module from Casio show the sensor being located at 6'oclock location.

But who will know for certain now really, not until one of us owns and opens the watch and has a peek inside ;-)

cheers


----------



## babola

cal..45 said:


> Yeah :roll:, that is obviously the way to measure something with or without sensor - what's the point?
> 
> cheers


The point is this 9400 watch isn't going to be as big as the case width measurements would suggest. Easy. ;-)


----------



## babola

pritch said:


> I have a real issue here - I am right on the cusp of the x and y crossover, which spans a ridiculous gap between early 60s and early 00s. How I can even start to be compared to anyone on the other end of either category is beyond me!


Count yourself lucky, you have one foot in each 'camp' ...;-)

As long as you don't read too much into that theory and get confused from time to time, haha


----------



## cal..45

Sedi said:


> The point is that it will wear/look much smaller than the specs suggest.


Wrong



> Or do you also measure a standard mechanical watch with the crown? I don't.


Both usually, but that is NOT the point. The point is that I talk about ABSOLUTE measurements from side to side, lug to lug and tallness. It doesn't matter at all if there is a sensor or just edges of the case or whatever. We talk about a 5.2mm physically bigger appearance in width and should the dimension specs are correct, there is no way to deny or ignore that.

cheers


----------



## Sedi

babola said:


> If it's the ver3 sensor than it should be about 20 times smaller in size and located on the main printed board, not on an extended side position which was a requirement and limitation of the ver1/ver2 sensor. Also, all the photos of the newest ver3 triple sensor 34xx module from Casio show the sensor being located at 6'oclock location.
> 
> But who will know for certain now really, not until one of us owns and opens the watch and has a peek inside ;-)
> 
> cheers


I guess you should take a closer look at that pic again:









True - the chip for the sensor is on the main board but every triple sensor or dual sensor Casio I saw so far has an opening on the side for the pressure sensor - the watch can't measure the air-pressure inside the case - would make no sense - so there has to be an opening somewhere and on the PRW-3000 it's in the exact same position as on the GW-9400. So - the sensor cover is not "faux". It also isn't on the Riseman - even though the metal piece saying "SENSOR" on it is maybe bigger than it needs to be and not itself part of the sensor.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## babola

Sedi said:


> I guess you should take a closer look at that pic again:
> True - the chip for the sensor is on the main board but every triple sensor or dual sensor Casio I saw so far has an opening on the side for the pressure sensor - the watch can't measure the air-pressure inside the case - would make no sense - so there has to be an opening somewhere and on the PRW-3000 it's in the exact same position as on the GW-9400. So - the sensor cover is not "faux". It also isn't on the Riseman - even though the metal piece saying "SENSOR" on it is maybe bigger than it needs to be and not itself part of the sensor.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Agree in general but I think we're going in circles here due to semantics and slightly different point of views. The nub on the v3 sensor equipped models don't need to be sticking out from the case like nobody's business. It basically appears as big and far off the left side of the case as any ver2 sensor equipped watch, where this was a functional requirement. On the 9400 Rangeman it's more cosmetic (to visually balance the oversized crown protectors on the right hand side) than functional. While there need to be a small opening on the side of the case, it doesn't need to be that far out anymore. It also bears the text Triple Sensor on the top of the nub, suggesting to the new Joe Blogs owner there's a sensor housed inside that nub while it's really just a small opening covered with metal and resin.

Again, the first one who opens the watch and looks inside would be able to provide more insight on this. ;-)

cheers.


----------



## Sedi

@babola
True - the sensor cover is probably bigger than it needs to be - like on the Riseman - but there still is the air-pressure sensor - so it's not "faux" - same is true for the G(W)-9300 - in the place where it says "TWIN SENSOR" there actually is the magnetic sensor underneath - it was visible from pics of the watch taken apart.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/gw9300-mudman-disassembled-re-assembly-picture-heavy-641195.html

cheers, Sedi


----------



## babola

No worries mate.


----------



## Cognac0113

I just sat down for almost an hour, reading through all 33 pages of it. I must be mad. But holycrap. I want the green one. I WANT IT.


----------



## Kronos

babola said:


> Another one here...they used to say gen-Y is the misunderstood generation, I beg to differ, it's us - the gen-X 'dinosaurs' who are the misunderstood gen now.
> 
> 1967 vintage...showing our age though


Well, as a mid-boom baby boomer, you're still a young whippersnapper to me!!


----------



## Chrisek

I'm also curious about the exaggerated nub. When I get mine I will open it up and the prw3000 side by side. 

Because of the physical reductions in the hardware, I'm wondering if there is alpha gel in there. Unless Casio settled on the sizing based on appearance (an obvious possibility). 

sent with aloha


----------



## Socom

I just got a message from my favorite Casio dealer here in Germany and they say it will be available by the end of next week.  :-!


----------



## ggyy1276

Socom said:


> I just got a message from my favorite Casio dealer here in Germany and they say it will be available by the end of next week.  :-!


Hmmm.... I wonder how reliable the sources are :think:


----------



## arkiroms

Will this have a non-atomic version? G-9400?

I asked this because all the Riseman, Mudman and Frogman that land in the Philippines are non-atomic ones, the only atomic G's available in ADs here are the GW-A1100, GW-A1000 and GWX-8900.


----------



## JusticeG

Socom said:


> I just got a message from my favorite Casio dealer here in Germany and they say it will be available by the end of next week.  :-!


That is good news! I will try to call some local Casio dealers here so that I can confirm this. I was already wondering why Casio Germany lists the GW-9400 on their website as if it was available already.


----------



## JusticeG

I've spoken to two different Casio dealers: One of them has called Casio who say it will be available by the end of September / beginning October, the other one said, it might be available at the end of next week, such as Socom has said.|>


----------



## lvt

JusticeG said:


> I've spoken to two different Casio dealers: One of them has called Casio who say it will be available by the end of September / beginning October, the other one said, it might be available at the end of next week, such as Socom has said.|>


They'd better have it in stock ASAP, or this thread will go over 1000 pages


----------



## JusticeG

lvt said:


> They'd better have it in stock ASAP, or this thread will go over 1000 pages


I hope so. By the way: the price is 299€ here in Germany. That's 398,49$ ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JusticeG said:


> I hope so. By the way: the price is 299€ here in Germany. That's 398,49$ ...


So roughly 3000 HKD +/- Thanks for sharing


----------



## LUW

JusticeG said:


> I hope so. By the way: the price is 299€ here in Germany. That's 398,49$ ...


Ouch!


----------



## PropThePolecat

JusticeG said:


> I hope so. By the way: the price is 299€ here in Germany. That's 398,49$ ...


Who are these dealers who willl have it in next week? If its not allowed to post a link, can you send it via PM?


----------



## Socom

I had feared it would be that much... :-(


----------



## Socom

@*JohnatCasio*:

Could you make a photo or short video showing the illumination of the Rangeman ?


----------



## cal..45

JusticeG said:


> I hope so. By the way: the price is 299€ here in Germany. That's 398,49$ ...


Not really a surprise, since they usually always exchange the $ for € by a 1:1 ratio....

cheers


----------



## Tedzone

LUW said:


> Since the G-Shock in general is MUCH more popular and better known then the ProTrek line (and that's even among WIS), if Casio wants to "introduce" the average G customer to the ProTrek they are making a high stakes gamble. In terms of sale volumes I would say G sales must represent _at least_ 10:1 if compared to the ProTrek line, so if you give the G the only reason of existence of the ProTrek - ABC capability - it's logical to assume that the best known and high volume seller group will simply take over the less known and poor seller. Why buy a _weaker_ watch if you have a much tougher one with the same attributes? That's what the normal non-WIS human being would think.


My sentiments EXACTLY. that's why I'm gonna get a Ramgeman the second it's available. I love my Riseman-- this can only be better.


----------



## JusticeG

PropThePolecat said:


> Who are these dealers who willl have it in next week? If its not allowed to post a link, can you send it via PM?


None of them said that it is _definitely_ available next week. One of them said it _might _be available at that time.

Does anyone know if the military green version (looks pretty bright on pictures) has the same color as the (*KG) military models (more of an olive)?


----------



## Shaymarriott

This watch is perfect in all ways but one... it doesn't have the resin protection for the watch back (like MUddy G9000 or Riseman) ! Although I suppose that's to minimise watch height. Anyone have any views on this?


----------



## alexs12

I don't mind it not having a shell of resin all around (I never saw a point to it), but would have loved to see a titanium case-back a la Gulfman. Since I am venting anyway, I would have also liked to see a screw-bar attachment for the strap buckle a la GX-56; it just seems fitting for the "military" theme.



Shaymarriott said:


> This watch is perfect in all ways but one... it doesn't have the resin protection for the watch back (like MUddy G9000 or Riseman) ! Although I suppose that's to minimise watch height. Anyone have any views on this?


----------



## GShockMe

alexs12 said:


> I don't mind it not having a shell of resin all around (I never saw a point to it), but would have loved to see a titanium case-back a la Gulfman.


Oh yeah.. The cat kills the dragon, the squirrel, and the mole already. Let it kill the turtle too. With moon and tide graphs included?


----------



## alexs12

The Gulfman was never a great seller to begin with, so I doubt G-Shock would miss the sales if that happens. On the other hand, I like my Gulfman largely because of its extremely small weight and (relatively) small size, and both of those qualities are missing from Rangeman. I doubt the Rangeman would kill the Gulfman simply by offering a titanium back and even moon/tide indicators any more than the Frogman has been able to do so despite having those qualities.



GShockMe said:


> Oh yeah.. The cat kills the dragon, the squirrel, and the mole already. Let it kill the turtle too. With moon and tide graphs included?


----------



## Wojo

GShockMe said:


> Oh yeah.. The cat kills the dragon, the squirrel, and the mole already. Let it kill the turtle too. With moon and tide graphs included?


Where would they put the Tide chart? it's already pretty cramped! unless the integrated it into the Dot Matrix display, and added a small moon chart like the G9300....hmmm.


----------



## Blunderact

A calculator company. But never accurate on its sensors.


----------



## Milos

GShockMe said:


> Oh yeah.. The cat kills the dragon, the squirrel, and the mole already. Let it kill the turtle too. With moon and tide graphs included?


Call me emotional, but this sounded terribly sad to me...like in a "poor dragon, squirrel and mole"...


----------



## thm655321

I really like the concept of this Rangeman, except that every time I look at the Garmin fenix on my wrist (in one of the many NATO straps I have for it which it does not look like the Rangeman can accomodate) and compare the fenix features with the Rangeman features, I ask why bother? Other than the water resistance of the Rangeman being higher and the price being about $100 lower, the Rangeman can't hold a candle to the fenix. Just my opinion.


----------



## XBladeX

http://www.casio-europe.com/euro/watch/gshock/gw-9400-1er/

I'm not seeing anything about the time-stamp-function?!


----------



## LUW

Fenix vs Rangeman?








That's apple to oranges.


----------



## Richard S

It is a G-Shock, though 

Tough Solar plus Waveceptor, too. After seeing the photos of the green, I'm sold.


----------



## Sedi

Even though I think the Fenix is quite cool I wouldn't want a watch that I have to recharge every other day. At the current state of technological development I'd prefer a standard ABC watch. Featurewise of course there's probably not much in the market right now that beats the Fenix.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## thm655321

Forgot about the recharging aspect of the fenix vs. Rangeman solar, you are quite correct. It lasts a long time if using it as a regular watch but if running the GPS functions constantly that will use up battery power much faster. Only really a concern if you are in the middle of nowhere without access to power (although there are ways around that), but then again that's what these ABC watches are for .

I use my fenix mainly for my long distance motorcycling adventures, which includes a fair bit of off-roading. I can charge it directly from my motorcycle so the charging aspect has not been an issue.


----------



## GShockMe

thm655321 said:


> I really like the concept of this Rangeman, except that every time I look at the Garmin fenix on my wrist (in one of the many NATO straps I have for it which it does not look like the Rangeman can accomodate) and compare the fenix features with the Rangeman features, I ask why bother? Other than the water resistance of the Rangeman being higher and the price being about $100 lower, the Rangeman can't hold a candle to the fenix. Just my opinion.


No doubt that there are many good ABC or GPS watches out there. Better sensor, better features. Even Casio has Protrek lines that have better function and display than GW9400. But there will be one and only G-Shock with ABC functions (so far). GW9400 will be able to withstand abuses as non other ABC watches can take. And yes it can provide basic ABC information as needed.


----------



## thm655321

I am sure that the Suunto, Garmin and other high quality ABC watches will handle abuse just fine, that's what they are made for.


----------



## cal..45

thm655321 said:


> I am sure that the Suunto, Garmin and other high quality ABC watches will handle abuse just fine, that's what they are made for.


Exactly, the whole toughness thing is overrated by a mile. Funny to see that people always expect their watches to survive nasty stuff and water depths while their (wrist)bones would be shattered long before and their lunges filled with water but the watch keeps running...

cheers


----------



## ggyy1276

cal..45 said:


> Exactly, the whole toughness thing is overrated by a mile. Funny to see that people always expect their watches to survive nasty stuff and water depths while their (wrist)bones would be shattered long before and their lunges filled with water but the watch keeps running...
> 
> cheers


Some would do that, overestimate the need. That's why there are diver's watches rated way over 200m WR and streets filled with SUVs ;-)


----------



## Blaise13

Blunderact said:


> A calculator company. But never accurate on its sensors.


Owner of a prw-1300 and a Riseman I totally desagree.

I often compare thermometer with a mercury thermometer --> perfect (need to be not on wrist for at least 15 mn)

Altimeter --> mountain bike with cards always shows me that my 2 casio are perfectly accurate. Just need to adjust altitude before living

Barometer -->real atmospheric pressure can be check on the web... and my Casio are also quite perfect on that measure

Compass --> seems to be ok, but rarely used.

Actually, Casio sensors must be qualified as accurate |>


----------



## lvt

thm655321 said:


> I am sure that the Suunto, Garmin and other high quality ABC watches will handle abuse just fine, that's what they are made for.


I've read a review on the Suunto Vector where the author said he removed the watch's bezel simply with his fingernail, if it's true I think there is a problem with the concept of toughness.


----------



## thm655321

I don't own a Suunto but I suspect those are just decorative bezels, not integral to the watch and thus the toughness. 

In any event, the fact that G-Shocks are marketed as tough does not by implication mean that other watches are not also tough.

But we digress...back to the Rangeman discussion!


----------



## PropThePolecat

XBladeX said:


> http://www.casio-europe.com/euro/watch/gshock/gw-9400-1er/
> 
> I'm not seeing anything about the time-stamp-function?!


Same here...the timestamp function is what made me want to purchase the watch in the first place. I can't see it mentioned anywhere in the official specs though.


----------



## XBladeX

PropThePolecat said:


> Same here...the timestamp function is what made me want to purchase the watch in the first place. I can't see it mentioned anywhere in the official specs though.


It's the same function which Riseman already has the Altimeter Data Memory. I think that somebody misunderstood that and everybody thought it's the Time-Stamp-Function. 
I was looking for the manual in German and English but there is still nothing to download.


----------



## PropThePolecat

XBladeX said:


> It's the same function which Riseman already has the Altimeter Data Memory. I think that somebody misunderstood that and everybody thought it's the Time-Stamp-Function.
> I was looking for the manual in German and English but there is still nothing to download.


There are several blogs that mentions the timestamp function. They state Casio as their source, so i consider it unlikely that they would all be wrong...It would be a major bummer though, if it didn't have that particular feature.


----------



## Odie

JonL said:


> In A Blog to Watch report on the GW-9400, the pics in the article clearly show the two black versions.


Something I just noticed on the picture of the Rangeman with the "ghosting" affect:

The Sunrise and Sunset on the right hand side are actually opposite that of how is placed on the PRW3000 and other models that have that feature. The Sunrise time is usually on top and the Sunset time is on the bottom but they switched it with the Rangeman.


----------



## Milos

yeah, good call...a bit illogical to have sunrise down and sunset up...


----------



## XBladeX

PropThePolecat said:


> There are several blogs that mentions the timestamp function. They state Casio as their source, so i consider it unlikely that they would all be wrong...It would be a major bummer though, if it didn't have that particular feature.


But if you look at the official site:

http://www.casio-europe.com/euro/watch/gshock/gw-9400-1er/

You won't see anything about that function, so I'm worried about that ?


----------



## Sedi

I'm about 99.99999% certain there is no time-stamp feature. The module seems to be exactly the same as in the PRW-3000 except for the different display layout and one-button operation of the ABC-functions.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## XBladeX

And when Sedi says something about Casio then it's for me to 100 % sure, because he is what this concerns always right, unfortunately at this case 😕


----------



## PropThePolecat

Yes, I've seen the specs and features at.Casios official site and that's what had me worried. I'm a LEO so the timestamp function would have been a very useful feature for me. I wear a Pro-Trek PRG-240 now, so it wouldn't make sense to switch to the Rangeman if it lacks that particular feature.


----------



## XBladeX

And why doesn't Casio implement a second settable timer in the Solar versions? 😠
It would be great for interval training. I'll still have to take my smartphone for those things. 
Rangeman is still a great G-Shock but my first enthusiasm is gone...


----------



## michi098

Sorry if this has been covered, but the thread is so long now. Does the Rangeman have the 2nd or 3rd generation ABC sensors?


----------



## LUW

The v3 - that's why everybody is going bonkers over it.
Specially me.


----------



## TempusFugiens

First of all: I'm a new member of this great forum and I am glad to be here.  My first question is whether you really believe that our Rangeman is protected against mud and dust?


----------



## LUW

Just like any other G.

And welcome aboard!


----------



## TempusFugiens

LUW said:


> Just like any other G.
> And welcome aboard!


Thanks! But like the mudmens?


----------



## LUW

The other Mudman models _in theory _had better "mud protection" then the other Gs, but in reality they're just as good as regular models in repelling mud & dirt. I've taken apart my 9010 and it gets just as dirty as any other G beneath the bezel.


----------



## starscream

off topic but they keep showing this commercial on tv.. and everytime I see it, I'm like "hey, that's the Rangeman song!!" lol


----------



## lvt

TempusFugiens said:


> First of all: I'm a new member of this great forum and I am glad to be here.  My first question is whether you really believe that our Rangeman is protected against mud and dust?


Yes I believe it, aren't we in a marketing driven world ?


----------



## PatagoniaDan

Oh my sweet *****, that commercial was terrible. John at Casio, hire a new marketing agency please.


----------



## watcher7773

Does the seconds hand eye count up the same as the g-9300? I'm not so sure after seeing the videos.


----------



## GShockMe

I just has a chance to see the STW13 video. Lots of details were presented actually. It has triple sensor ver.3. All metal buttons. The sensor is activated with the 3'O button. First press for altimeter (1 beep). Second press for compass (2 beeps). Last press for the barometer.

See the video here. The Rangeman start at 35 min (37 for the demonstration).


----------



## LUW

watcher7773 said:


> Does the seconds hand eye count up the same as the g-9300? I'm not so sure after seeing the videos.


A few posts/pages back somebody was complaining that the eye did NOT count the seconds.


----------



## lvt

GShockMe said:


> See the video here. The Rangeman start at 35 min (37 for the demonstration).


Thanks for the details about the clip's timing, without your info I could have been stuck with the red lady


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TempusFugiens said:


> First of all: I'm a new member of this great forum and I am glad to be here.  My first question is whether you really believe that our Rangeman is protected against mud and dust?


I think indeed it is  Like our beloved Mudman









[ source Internet ]


----------



## Milos

I was the one...and I didn't complain per se, but was a stirred, by the short video, where in the end the eye does a windmill like thingy instead of counting the seconds up and down like the Mud/Frog...but the official press photos show the seconds count in the timekeeping mode...so, in other words, we'll just have to wait for the manual or the first reviews ;-)


----------



## Milos

what happened to the quote???...my previous comment is about LUW's #382 post


----------



## LUW

The forum monster ate the quote. What I really hate is when he does that to half your post







.

But about the eye, though I also think it would be cool to see the graph actually being used, at least for me it's not really important.


----------



## Milos

Well, if I understood the videos correctly, the eye is for the compass cross in the Comp-Mode, the tendency graph (a la GDF-100) in the Baro-mode, and 'something' (maybe the progress bar) in the Alti-mode...for me, it would be logical that in the time keeping mode, the eye counts the seconds up; in the STW the minutes count-up; in the TR the minutes count-down...all in all, like the Mudman and Frogman  ...I have that nostalgia thing for my A201 Casio that has the 60min timer with the 60 dashes so I'm reAAAAAlly hoping for the same setup we saw with the Frog and the Mole to appear with the Cat


----------



## Tobarm1907

Hey, I am new here ;-) currently a proud riseman owner...now I am thinking to change to the rangeman, but whats up with the "fake" screws, are they really fake or are the four top ones the "counterscrews" to the four at the bottom?? I mean that destroys the whole idea of this watch for me....otherwise this watch looks awsome to me especially due to the similarities to my good old riseman...

thx


----------



## LUW

They're there just for decorative purposes only, a trend that Casio uses on _many_ models.


----------



## Blunderact

The MT-G Metal Twisted G-SHOCK's screw is not for decorative purpose. 



LUW said:


> They're there just for decorative purposes only, a trend that Casio uses on _many_ models.


----------



## LUW

Blunderact said:


> The MT-G Metal Twisted G-SHOCK's screw is not for decorative purpose.


If you look at the title of the thread, you'll notice that we're talking about the Rangeman.


----------



## JarenCarter

LUW said:


> If you look at the title of the thread, you'll notice that we're talking about the Rangeman.


Unless he was trying to counter your assertion of "many models" ?


----------



## pritch

Thanks for the Shock the World vid link. Is it worth watching the whole thing?

That Mr Johnston at Casio needs to become my new best friend 

Mind you I'd be having words with him about their marketing...


----------



## Crater

Thanks for video link 

Looking forward to see Rangeman in WRUW topic later this year, mostly the yellow version.


----------



## LUW

JarenCarter said:


> Unless he was trying to counter your assertion of "many models" ?


Let me ask this then: except for the MT-G, in what model with screws on the bezel they're _not_ for decorative purposes only?


----------



## JarenCarter

LUW said:


> Let me ask this then: except for the MT-G, in what model with screws on the bezel they're _not_ for decorative purposes only?


No disagreement here; was more asking that question aloud.


----------



## Blunderact

LUW said:


> If you look at the title of the thread, you'll notice that we're talking about the Rangeman.


Why do you assert that rangeman's screw are purely decorative? You have not seen it. Yet, you seems so sure.

I am sure MTG screw is not decorative.


----------



## Blunderact

LUW said:


> Let me ask this then: except for the MT-G, in what model with screws on the bezel they're _not_ for decorative purposes only?


Now, you make sense. But no. You don't. This is rangeman's thread. Don't hijack it.


----------



## Milos

I have, of course, no way of being certain, but by knowing that Casio has the habit of decorative screws and the fact that all four screws on the Rangeman have an orientation (to the watch centre ) I'd say the odds are that the screws are pure aesthetics...the new MT-G or the MR-G are a different matter...


Blunderact said:


> Why do you assert that rangeman's screw are purely decorative? You have not seen it. Yet, you seems so sure.
> 
> I am sure MTG screw is not decorative.


----------



## kung-fusion

LUW said:


> Let me ask this then: except for the MT-G, in what model with screws on the bezel they're _not_ for decorative purposes only?


All the screws on the "Stargate" DW-8300 are real. I know because I disassembled one and it was held together by something like 16 screws, and yes the 4 on the top are real. But most of the time screws on the top are fake. I don't know about the MRG line, maybe those have some real screws too?


----------



## BREAKWATER

I've already started saving for this one, the best looking and sized G-Shock ever made in my opinion, great features as with all of Casio's Master of G Series.  I like the quote used to describe it by Shigenori Itoh,... "Rangeman embodies the same mentality as one who would go into battle. In many ways it is a salute to the first-response professionals and combatants that safeguard our lives." - Shigenori Itoh, Chairman and CEO of Casio's Timepiece Division


----------



## Blunderact




----------



## babola

Blunderact said:


>


That ain't a Rangeman, brother...it's a new MTGS1K.


----------



## Tobarm1907

Hey ;-) so i guess the screws are *NOT* fake on the rangeman? Does somebody know that for sure? I am so looking forward to have the rangeman in my hands......


----------



## Sygaldry

Tobarm1907 said:


> Hey ;-) so i guess the screws are *NOT* fake on the rangeman? Does somebody know that for sure? I am so looking forward to have the rangeman in my hands......


To my knowledge, there's no basis in this assumption... or am I missing something?
I'd like to hope they're not decorative, but nothing is showing that they are anything else...


----------



## Tobarm1907

*Re: Rangeman: what do we know so far?*



LUW said:


> They're there just for decorative purposes only, a trend that Casio uses on _many_ models.


 I hope they are not, too.....​


----------



## Sedi

I think they're decorative. Why would you screw the bezel to the case from the top? Normally (with some exceptions) the resin bezels are fixed with small JIS-type screws from the side. Btw - I don't really care if they're decorative or not - this watch is still gonna be awesome!

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Milos

Enough with the screws already  ...why do you all feel so screwed?


----------



## Tedzone

Who cares about screws. I just hope it isn't a lot bigger than a 9200 or 9300 cause there's a thin line between rugged looking and cartoonish. 
Either way I'm gonna buy it. Just saying ......


----------



## Tobarm1907

I mean, I ordered the rangeman now, delivery in 6 weeks :-( to be honest it is just for interest to know if the screws have a purpose or not...still not sure if I like this multi-functioning button to scroll throught the abc functions....(1 beep for this and 2 beeps for that....) we will see...What I really like is the new buttons, I mean on my old Riseman I had sometimes trouble to push the buttons especially with gloves on, ut the rangeman looks awsome according to this matter....the structur looks good and they used metal for the main button, not sure about the others....


----------



## Tedzone

Tobarm1907 said:


> I mean, I ordered the rangeman now, delivery in 6 weeks :-( to be honest it is just for interest to know if the screws have a purpose or not...still not sure if I like this multi-functioning button to scroll throught the abc functions....(1 beep for this and 2 beeps for that....) we will see...What I really like is the new buttons, I mean on my old Riseman I had sometimes trouble to push the buttons especially with gloves on, ut the rangeman looks awsome according to this matter....the structur looks good and they used metal for the main button, not sure about the others....
> View attachment 1211254


That's the best shot of it that I've seen to date. Dunno if it's the extra tilted angle or if it's growing on me. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZASKAR36

GShockMe said:


> I just has a chance to see the STW13 video. Lots of details were presented actually. It has triple sensor ver.3. All metal buttons. The sensor is activated with the 3'O button. First press for altimeter (1 beep). Second press for compass (2 beeps). Last press for the barometer.
> 
> See the video here. The Rangeman start at 35 min (37 for the demonstration).


Dam, thanks for posting Gshockme. Early pictures of the Rangeman turned me off. After seeing this vid though...ME WANTS!!


----------



## slvrbulletv6

Tobarm1907 said:


> I mean, I ordered the rangeman now, delivery in 6 weeks :-( to be honest it is just for interest to know if the screws have a purpose or not...still not sure if I like this multi-functioning button to scroll throught the abc functions....(1 beep for this and 2 beeps for that....) we will see...What I really like is the new buttons, I mean on my old Riseman I had sometimes trouble to push the buttons especially with gloves on, ut the rangeman looks awsome according to this matter....the structur looks good and they used metal for the main button, not sure about the others....
> View attachment 1211254


Is this already for sale? Anyone know if this is available in the US yet? I think this is an excellent tool watch to have!


----------



## ZASKAR36

For the thread, I edited down the original video where Dave Johnson specifically talks about the Rangeman. I took a couple screen grabs too.


----------



## Boomer...

Thanks for taking time to do a slice-'n-dice of that much longer STW video. I wanted to watch this portion but not by waiting 30+ mins in with my slow mobile hotspot access. Oh yes, I _still_ want a Rangeman...


----------



## ZASKAR36

Boomer... said:


> Thanks for taking time to do a slice-'n-dice of that much longer STW video. I wanted to watch this portion but not by waiting 30+ mins in with my slow mobile hotspot access. Oh yes, I _still_ want a Rangeman...


Hehe. No problem. And thanks again to Gshockme for posting the original. Man, that video sold me. I CAN'T wait now.


----------



## Tedzone

Zaskar-- well done! Super pics. This is what we needed. It's good to see it on a wrist. It reminds me of my Riseman but richer and more metallic.


----------



## thm655321

From the pic of the guy ice climbing, is he wearing a prototype or did the cover of the lower middle button fall off?


----------



## ZASKAR36

thm655321 said:


> From the pic of the guy ice climbing, is he wearing a prototype or did the cover of the lower middle button fall off?


I have to imagine it was an early prototype. Marketing usually has to get these videos made well in advance for these types of marketing events, like Shock the World. So I'm sure product development provided them an approved prototype version for the shoot. Hence why the video cuts so quickly. They only want to show off the overall form factor and aren't planning on over zelous G-Shock fans like us taking screens of the video and posting them LOL.

How do I know this?...I'm in marketing  Not for watches but for video games. I typically get early non-finished code to grab footage from to make marketing trailers from. I have to imagine Casio's marketing department faces those same challenges when trying to market and unfinished product prior to launch.


----------



## gobulls

thm655321 said:


> From the pic of the guy ice climbing, is he wearing a prototype or did the cover of the lower middle button fall off?


I think it looks better this way. Way too shiny with all the silver screws and buttons...


----------



## babola

thm655321 said:


> From the pic of the guy ice climbing, is he wearing a prototype or did the cover of the lower middle button fall off?


The middle button is supposed to be a slightly darker bead-blasted grey finish.

In contrast, the other 5 buttons and 4 bezel screws are shiny 'brushed-steel' silver finish. Lug screws are also shiny silver finish.

At least that's what I noticed looking at about dozen of different photos so far.


----------



## Odie

I've heard from two different sources that the Riseman is being discontinued due to the Rangeman. Don't know about the G9300.


----------



## JarenCarter

Odie said:


> I've heard from two different sources that the Riseman is being discontinued due to the Rangeman. Don't know about the G9300.


Seems to make sense, unless they package it with other combos. 9300 still has the moon phase keeping it going, jk. Well if they discontinue the 9300 that's fine by me, I'll ride it out till the end.


----------



## Tedzone

Can't wait to get my hands on a Rangeman. For 2013 I have the Rangeman and an analog on the agenda. I'm almost decided on the analog. 

I'd get the Rangeman even if it looked hideous-- based on functions alone. 
I think it looks really good but I have a feeling it's gonna look and feel better in person than in pictures.


----------



## alexs12

This is a bit off topic, but which analog watches are you considering?
And I agree with you completely on the Rangeman.



Tedzone said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on a Rangeman. For 2013 I have the Rangeman and an analog on the agenda. I'm almost decided on the analog.
> 
> I'd get the Rangeman even if it looked hideous-- based on functions alone.
> I think it looks really good but I have a feeling it's gonna look and feel better in person than in pictures.


----------



## Tedzone

4000 1100. There's a whole thread where some fellow watch guys are helping me decide.

It's called "need help with birthday gift".


----------



## STEELINOX

Im gonna git this pup, silver-ornated-screws and all !

May get them screws heat treated to "red" if that's possible, too !

So, this IS an "Alti-Baro-Compass AND Thermometer?


----------



## Tedzone

"Heat treated to red". Naa-eeece!! That would look insane.


----------



## Rene

Hallo

I have been asking Casio Support for the manual to the GW-9400 AND i got this back today.

Dear Mr Wedel,

regarding your question, we can inform you about the following.

The manual is only available in german language.

Please visit us on our website:
Support - CASIO

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

*








Achim Drittner
European Support Center

Casio Europe GmbH
Casio-Platz 1
22848 Norderstedt

Tel.: +49(40)52865802
Fax: +49(40)52865888
[email protected]
www.casio-europe.com*

BUT i can´t get still not get the manual. Hope someone can, AND then PLEASE make a quick return with the manual, or a link, JUST DO SOMETHING.

René


----------



## duke4c

Tedzone said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on a Rangeman. For 2013 I have the Rangeman and an analog on the agenda. I'm almost decided on the analog.
> 
> I'd get the Rangeman even if it looked hideous-- based on functions alone.
> I think it looks really good but I have a feeling it's gonna look and feel better in person than in pictures.


Same here except that GWA1000 covered my analog part...

As for RANGEMAN I have only one thing to say:

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!

SIDENOTE:
Will go with word "gshock" grayed out version... forgot the number...


----------



## XBladeX

Rene said:


> Hallo
> 
> I have been asking Casio Support for the manual to the GW-9400 AND i got this back today.
> 
> Dear Mr Wedel,
> 
> regarding your question, we can inform you about the following.
> 
> The manual is only available in german language.
> 
> Please visit us on our website:
> Support - CASIO
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achim Drittner
> European Support Center
> 
> Casio Europe GmbH
> Casio-Platz 1
> 22848 Norderstedt
> 
> Tel.: +49(40)52865802
> Fax: +49(40)52865888
> [email protected]
> www.casio-europe.com*
> 
> BUT i can´t get still not get the manual. Hope someone can, AND then PLEASE make a quick return with the manual, or a link, JUST DO SOMETHING.
> 
> René


I'm not finding the manual in German. If you have the link than please post it!


----------



## Rene

XBladeX said:


> I'm not finding the manual in German. If you have the link than please post it!


I dont, i just show the copy of the mail that casio sent to me. I just hope that other maybe knows where to get it from.

Best Regards René


----------



## Tedzone

duke4c said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!
> ..


+1. 
Mine too.


----------



## bagged64

Tedzone said:


> +1.
> Mine too.


Me too.


----------



## ZASKAR36

duke4c said:


> Same here except that GWA1000 covered my analog part...
> 
> As for RANGEMAN I have only one thing to say:
> 
> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!
> 
> SIDENOTE:
> Will go with word "gshock" grayed out version... forgot the number...





Tedzone said:


> +1.
> Mine too.





bagged64 said:


> Me too.


Hah me 4.


----------



## bagged64

I agree. I don't want to hear anymore, just take my money already.


----------



## GShockMe

SUATMM.


----------



## cal..45

Rene said:


> Hallo
> 
> I have been asking Casio Support for the manual to the GW-9400 AND i got this back today.
> 
> Dear Mr Wedel,
> 
> regarding your question, we can inform you about the following.
> 
> The manual is only available in german language.
> 
> Please visit us on our website:
> Support - CASIO
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achim Drittner
> European Support Center
> 
> Casio Europe GmbH
> Casio-Platz 1
> 22848 Norderstedt
> 
> Tel.: +49(40)52865802
> Fax: +49(40)52865888
> [email protected]
> www.casio-europe.com*
> 
> BUT i can´t get still not get the manual. Hope someone can, AND then PLEASE make a quick return with the manual, or a link, JUST DO SOMETHING.
> 
> René


Casio gets more and more stupid these days o|o|o|

It used to be pretty easy to get access to their online manuals until they altered it recently. Now if you click on the manual (Bedienungsanleitung) you will be directed to a watchsite (Uhren) with terms you have to agree with it. Once you click on the agreement (zustimmen), you will be directed to another site with a small window where you can type in the module number (Modulnummer). They only forgot to list the module numbers in the specs sheet (not even on the dedicated G-Shock site), and the allegedly 3410 module number doesn't work....

cheers


----------



## JarenCarter

I think the manual just hasn't been uploaded even though it might be, for the most part, finished.


----------



## yankeexpress

Tobarm1907 said:


> I mean, I ordered the rangeman now, delivery in 6 weeks :-( to be honest it is just for interest to know if the screws have a purpose or not...still not sure if I like this multi-functioning button to scroll throught the abc functions....(1 beep for this and 2 beeps for that....) we will see...What I really like is the new buttons, I mean on my old Riseman I had sometimes trouble to push the buttons especially with gloves on, ut the rangeman looks awsome according to this matter....the structur looks good and they used metal for the main button, not sure about the others....
> View attachment 1211254


Where can the Rangeman be ordered? Thanks!
Seen 3 colors so far...black, green and yellow.
Any other variations?
pls post pictures. Thx!


----------



## Odie

Who's drooling?


----------



## JusticeG

The GW-9400BJ-1JF is by far the best looking Rangeman model yet. I wonder why it's more expensive than both the other models. Somehow I also feel this model won't hit European markets as the "JF" indicates..


----------



## MCZK

JusticeG said:


> The GW-9400BJ-1JF is by far the best looking Rangeman model yet. I wonder why it's more expensive than both the other models. Somehow I also feel this model won't hit European markets as the "JF" indicates..


Yep, that is looking good. Possibly Japan only but not necessarily. If it was a JR it would likely be Japan only but there may still be a GW-9400B-1ER. Just unlikely it will have the CF strap.


----------



## MCZK

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but it looks to have the same quick CDT access button as the GD-350. 

Oh, and if you're in an urgent rush, Sunknots have them up for pre-order now.

EDIT: Hmm, maybe scrub the first bit. I can't find it in the manual.


----------



## Rene

I am happy to give you the way to THE MANUAL IN ENGLISH. What a great day. LOL

Owner's Manual Download

Category WATCH.

Kindly look for QW-3410

Just download and enjoy


----------



## MCZK

Great, many thanks Rene.


----------



## XBladeX

Rene said:


> I am happy to give you the way to THE MANUAL IN ENGLISH. What a great day. LOL
> 
> Owner's Manual Download
> 
> Category WATCH.
> 
> Kindly look for QW-3410
> 
> Just download and enjoy


I'm so excited so I can't find the adequate words for you, so here it comes in German: Du geiler Typ ?


----------



## XBladeX

Y E S ! ! ! It has the Time-Stamp-Function 😃


----------



## Joakim Agren

XBladeX said:


> Y E S ! ! ! It has the Time-Stamp-Function 


Very Important!:-d

This will make the Rangeman the ultimate Woman watch, I mean they will be able to time the beginning and end of each monthly cycle. Just saying....


----------



## Tedzone

Anything in there about exact dimensions? In worried about it being massive.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Tedzone said:


> Anything in there about exact dimensions? In worried about it being massive.


Dimensions found here:

G-SHOCK - Watch - Products - CASIO

It is going to be a big watch, even slightly bigger then the 9300 Mudman. Definitely bigger then the 9200 Riseman.:rodekaart


----------



## Tedzone

Joakim Agren said:


> Dimensions found here:
> 
> G-SHOCK - Watch - Products - CASIO
> 
> It is going to be a big watch, even slightly bigger then the 9300 Mudman. Definitely bigger then the 9200 Riseman.:rodekaart


Thanks Joakim!!


----------



## michi098

Really does sound like a near perfect watch. The only thing I would miss, as I haven't found it in the manual, is a time switch function like on the Riseman, where if you hold down the button long enough, your home time switches to the other time zone you have selected. I use that function all the time. Anybody see that in the manual?

I also hope it's not too much bigger than the Riseman. I hope that I get to see a comparison of the two soon...


----------



## riffraff

MCZK said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but it looks to have the same quick CDT access button as the GD-350.
> 
> Oh, and if you're in an urgent rush, Sunknots have them up for pre-order now.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, maybe scrub the first bit. I can't find it in the manual.
> 
> EDIT 2: Scrub the first edit, you can jump straight to CDT by pressing A. Yay!


Hmmmm...where did you read this? The English version of the 3410 manual says:

_Page E-26:
In the Timekeeping Mode, press A to enter the Stopwatch Mode (page E-77).

Page E-78:
You can directly access the Stopwatch Mode from the Timekeeping Mode by pressing the A button. If
the stopwatch is reset to all zeros when you enter the Stopwatch mode, the watch will beep twice and
an elapsed time operation will start automatically. You can check whether the stopwatch is reset by
looking at the Timekeeping Mode graphic (page E-29). _


----------



## Tedzone

Joachim says it's bigger than the Mudman 9300. If so, then it's a lot bigger than the Riseman. Like I've said in the past-- I hope it doesn't get so big to the point where it looks cartoonish. 
My only quarrel with GShock is, they'll make a watch 50% bigger than another without necessarily giving you any more screen real estate. 
Or any bigger font.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Milos

THANK YOU!!! 


Rene said:


> I am happy to give you the way to THE MANUAL IN ENGLISH. What a great day. LOL
> 
> Owner's Manual Download
> 
> Category WATCH.
> 
> Kindly look for QW-3410
> 
> Just download and enjoy


----------



## Joakim Agren

Tedzone said:


> Joachim says it's bigger than the Mudman 9300. If so, then it's a lot bigger than the Riseman. Like I've said in the past-- I hope it doesn't get so big to the point where it looks cartoonish.
> My only quarrel with GShock is, they'll make a watch 50% bigger than another without necessarily giving you any more screen real estate.
> Or any bigger font.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


I posted this Rangeman video on YT:






And here is another one:






Perhaps those will give you an idea of how it will wear. It will be big but I do not think it looks cartoonish like some Invictas doo...:rodekaart

EDIT: that second clip does not seem to want to play, just click the Watch on YouTube link and it will start just fine from the starting point I selected!


----------



## MCZK

riffraff said:


> Hmmmm...where did you read this? The English version of the 3410 manual says:
> 
> _Page E-26:
> In the Timekeeping Mode, press A to enter the Stopwatch Mode (page E-77).
> 
> Page E-78:
> You can directly access the Stopwatch Mode from the Timekeeping Mode by pressing the A button. If
> the stopwatch is reset to all zeros when you enter the Stopwatch mode, the watch will beep twice and
> an elapsed time operation will start automatically. You can check whether the stopwatch is reset by
> looking at the Timekeeping Mode graphic (page E-29). _


Ah, bugger, sorry my mistake. I'd read some of the translated Japanese and wrongly assumed it was talking about the CDT.


----------



## Tedzone

Joakim Agren said:


> I posted this Rangeman video on YT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those will give you an idea of how it will wear. It will be big but I do not think it looks cartoonish like some Invictas doo...:rodekaart
> 
> EDIT: that second clip does not seem to want to play, just click the Watch on YouTube link and it will start just fine from the starting point I selected!


Yeah. Doesn't look too big. Unless this guy is Andre the Giant. 




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sedi

Wow - manual online! And it looks like complete feature overkill - I love it! 8 modes without counting ABC - looks like the most feature-packed G-Shock I ever saw. Good that they gave it those sturdy buttons :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## ZASKAR36

Tedzone said:


> Yeah. Doesn't look too big. Unless this guy is Andre the Giant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Man...it looks like it has just the right amount of chunkiness to it. Not too big, not too small. Double Tang Buckle w/ metal keeper. LOVE IT

I think I will be flipping and jumping around just like the guy in the video on the day I get to strap this puppy on. 

Also, can someone direct me to that warehouse that parkour guy is in? I'd like to walk into that same warehouse to find a nice brand new Rangeman sitting on the shelf waiting for me to pick it up and slap it on. LOL


----------



## jmathis

Rene said:


> I am happy to give you the way to THE MANUAL IN ENGLISH. What a great day. LOL
> 
> Owner's Manual Download
> 
> Category WATCH.
> 
> Kindly look for QW-3410
> 
> Just download and enjoy


Did the manual download for module 3410 get removed? I can't get it.


----------



## Richard S

I just downloaded it. Make sure you scroll all the way down to the QW.


----------



## GShockMe

It's there http://www.servicecasio.com/web/download/manual/3410_EA.pdf

Very impress. 999 hr STW, 24 hr CDT, time in all mode, ABC, stopwatch shortcut. Look like this is the ultimate G.


----------



## JarenCarter

So after reading the manual, in terms of functionality I'm digging the watch. Given the right color palette I may go all in, but on the other hand, large real estate on the prw3000...

I have a question regarding the time stamp function though. Just out of curiosity, would someone or some people mind providing me of examples where time stamping would be useful? I remember a thread where someone said it's useful as an EMT or a police officer, but what about other scenarios? Or is it just a good feature to have anyways? My mind can't grasp the utility simply because I've never need to time stamp anything.


----------



## Milos

and to get me some peace - the eye does the secnds in Timekeeping, the minutes backwards in Timer, 1/10th of a second in STW!!!!   

The windmill thing we saw at the end of the first, short video is and indicator of the STW running in the background ;-)

...and all those other functions too...man, I so want to see this pussy-cat, pronto!!!


----------



## Tedzone

JarenCarter said:


> would someone or some people mind providing me of examples where time stamping would be useful? .


A woman can time stamp her menstrual cycle.

A person can times stamp every occasion where someone says-- "mark my words!! Remember this day!!"

A teen can time stamp the moment he sees "the girl he's gonna marry". Then when that goes up in smoke, he can time stamp the moment he sees the one he's REALLY gonna marry. 
Then when that goes up in smoke, he can time stamp the moment he sees the one he's REALLY REALLY gonna marry. Eh, good thing there are like 20 or 30 time stamps....... 
 LOL


----------



## Wojo

I'm so impressed this thing has both timestamp and sunrise/sunset data...but at the same time depressed. I buy Gs more for the features than the style, so how will Casio ever top this thing feature-wise? Maybe a depth-sensor frogman?


----------



## Tedzone

Speaking of features, I have had Pro Treks for years. I never realized, or never really bothered to study, what the barometer can do. When I got my 9200 Riseman, I was in a gadget mood, so I began to study all the different features. Now that I understand what the barometer does, and what it is there for--, this thing can predict the bloody weather!!!

It never fails. Every time I see a downward trend the weather goes to hell. Every time I see an upward trend , the weather improves. Incredible


----------



## Ramble2

What an atrocious monstrosity! Who the heck needs 8 modes? Metal sensors sticking out, screws and words everywhere... I suppose if your thing is looking like a first class techno-geek, this is the holy grail.

I have a watch for one reason - to tell the time. That's what I want it to do. That's all. I don't need it to try to cook my eggs in the morning. lol


----------



## Tedzone

So Ramble. Does that mean you don't like it?


----------



## Ramble2

No... Don't like it is an understatement. That thing is hideous, but then so are most of the models casio is coming out with, lately. Simplicity seems to be a thing of the past. When I can be bothered to actually recharge my camera, I'll show you the most damaged, but repaired Raysman likely in existence. Resin rot got to it, but I fixed most of it.

That's my 'fancy' model, lol. I just can't bear to throw it away, so a long surgery with superglue and primer took place, to restore it as best I could. It's ugly as sin, but it works, and the superglue is holding that bad-boy together, sure as heck.

These new ones, though? Ugh. I guess I like the old models.


----------



## Tedzone

Yeah but the 9400 is just a Riseman on steroids. I love my Riseman too.


----------



## bagged64

A lot of people find that they can't handle change.


----------



## Ramble2

The large digits provide some redemption, but that stupid pressure indicator, that huge thing that just HAS to say 'SENSOR?'

Come on. Gimmicky. Too many modes, too much crap. The Raysman, imo, had almost all of it. The only thing I demand, that it doesn't have, like the 5000SL that I wear daily, is time-in-all-modes. The ML2020 provides a full YEAR of power reserve. Talk about over-powered. Mineral crystal nearly half again as thick as any other G. Nah, the Raysman was worth repairing.

I'd throw all of these new ones away before investing all that time in fixing.


----------



## Crater

I don't like Rangeman in black... to me seems like a g-shock with too many details and functions :-d But maybe I'll change my mind, when I'll see some wrist shots and real life photos...

And on the other hand, I love the Rangeman in yellow.


----------



## Ramble2

After having lurked here for years without creating an account, I think you all love anything NEW that casio markets.

How about remaking that supposed 'grail' 5000B into the real thing? Toss the extra fonts. Restore the 5000 brick layout and retro labeling. Get rid of the EL backlight, and instead replace it with a Yellow LED with optic dispersal plate only on the left, to mimic the original bulb, at way less power than an EL takes, and infinite life span of the illumination element?

You all paid around $400 for a Franken-G, instead of demanding a return to pure austerity, supplemented by modern technology, but dedicated to maintaining the original 'look and feel.'

I just don't get it. These new models just get more and more garish.


----------



## Sedi

Complete nonsense IMO. There's so many models to choose from. And frankly - I think most of the models of the 90's and early 2000s were really ugly - old-school Riseman for example. Antman and Wademan didn't look much better either.
There's just too many models to simply say - meh, new Gs are ugly.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek

People have been saying here for the last few years (I've seen it in threads 5 and 6 years old) that Casio is GREAT at not producing the perfect G-Shock. 

Looks to me like they are addressing all of that with the Rangeman. As long as you are comfortable with the size of the 9300 Mudman. As someone else posted "I don't know what other features I'd ask for".

This could be an exit watch for a lot of people. Should be interesting in any case. :beer:

sent with aloha


----------



## JarenCarter

Chrisek said:


> People have been saying here for the last few years (I've seen it in threads 5 and 6 years old) that Casio is GREAT at not producing the perfect G-Shock.
> 
> Looks to me like they are addressing all of that with the Rangeman.


No moon phase data though :S


----------



## Milos

Moon/tide, flash alert, timer settable to the second...and of course a titanium screwback ;-) ...but I'm sure, even then, someone would find something missing 


JarenCarter said:


> No moon phase data though :S


----------



## Time4Playnow

Milos said:


> Moon/tide, flash alert, timer settable to the second...and of course a titanium screwback ;-) ...but I'm sure, even then, someone would find something missing


Ha! The 'perfect' G-shock. Doesn't exist! Well, maybe each of us has our own idea of what the perfect G-shock is... But honestly, I like so many different ones, for so many reasons, that I could hardly imagine even limiting myself to just one! :-d And thankfully, I don't have to.


----------



## Ramble2

The perfect G-Shock is a myth, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try to get there. The original was _almost _there_.
_
The light burning out was about the only major issue with that one. A yellow sidelight EL with dispersal plate would just about do it. You could add solar and atomic, as well, though the brick pattern may interfere slightly. With today's low power circuitry, however, it shouldn't matter. Keep all the things that made it great - time in every mode, auto-return (an oft undervalued feature - I hate clicking through back to time,) and just add one more mode at the end that shows a numeric power percent in the date box, and the date (not time) of the last successful reception for the time. No matrix displays, no new annunciators, just segmented original display, and you can even toss the EL panel that made it harder to view.

There ya go. A rebirthed classic, with modern overtones, and all the features you'll ever need, and none that you don't. Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## JarenCarter

Milos said:


> Moon/tide, flash alert, timer settable to the second...and of course a titanium screwback ;-) ...but I'm sure, even then, someone would find something missing


Totally, you forgot bluetooth and calculator.


----------



## JusticeG

New pictures found at

http://s.news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/09/11/170/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## starscream

Press Release: サバイバル仕様のタフネスウオッチ"RANGEMAN" - 2013年 - ニュースリリース - CASIO

It's out on the 21st..


----------



## Milos

I knew I can totally fall back upon you guys to prove that actually this Rangeman is trully giving us little, if anything   


JarenCarter said:


> Totally, you forgot bluetooth and calculator.


----------



## Wojo

Is this the first G shock with sunrise and sunset data?


----------



## Random Letters

I actually will miss the moon data that I've gotten used to on the 9300...


----------



## Joakim Agren

Wojo said:


> Is this the first G shock with sunrise and sunset data?


No it is not the first one, the original DW-001 Jason had it as did the DW-6100 models. I might have forgotten some more models. But it certainly is not a common function in the G-Shock lineup!:rodekaart

Worth noticing about the Rangeman is that the resolution is 1 meter (3.3 feet) when using metric but only 1.525M (5 feet) when using imperial units. This means that most americans using it in altimeter mode will have 33% less resolution than us using metric readings. Very strange!:rodekaart

The 1 second update frequency can only be sustained for a mere 3 minutes then it will be only a 5 second reading for up to an hour and 2 minute readings for up to a maximum of 12 hours. Also there is no altimeter lock. So even though this is definitely an upgrade in sensor functionality compared to past generations such as the Riseman. It is still not quite the professional tool that Suunto ABC's are. This do not bother me much because I will still be using my Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire if I want something more sophisticated. But it is worth mentioning.


----------



## Wojo

Joakim Agren said:


> No it is not the first one, the original DW-001 Jason had it as did the DW-6100 models. I might have forgotten some more models. But it certainly is not a common function in the G-Shock lineup!:rodekaart
> 
> Worth noticing about the Rangeman is that the resolution is 1 meter (3.3 feet) when using metric but only 1.525M (5 feet) when using imperial units. This means that most americans using it in altimeter mode will have 33% less resolution than us using metric readings. Very strange!:rodekaart
> 
> The 1 second update frequency can only be sustained for a mere 3 minutes then it will be only a 5 second reading for up to an hour and 2 minute readings for up to a maximum of 12 hours. Also there is no altimeter lock. So even though this is definitely an upgrade in sensor functionality compared to past generations such as the Riseman. It is still not quite the professional tool that Suunto ABC's are. This do not bother me much because I will still be using my Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire if I want something more sophisticated. But it is worth mentioning.


Thanks for the reply Joakim! As far as the resolution is concerned, as an avid hiker I am really not worried about seeing 5ft increments vs 3 ft (It generally doesn't matter on the trail) and for the altimeter, I am glad it scales back after a couple mins. I also track my progress up and down mountains and trying to look at a graph with a 1 sec interval makes that rather difficult! I suppose that 1 sec resolution is nice if you are skiing, but then I wouldn't be looking at my watch while going down the slope, I would be focused on not wiping out.


----------



## yankeexpress

Wojo said:


> Is this the first G shock with sunrise and sunset data?


Unless it has GPS, one will have to input accurate location coordinates for the watch to give accurate sun times.


----------



## Random Letters

Joakim Agren said:


> Also there is no altimeter lock.


Is that confirmed? If so, that is a major bummer...I can't see how or why Casio wouldn't have changed that in the v3 sensor. It makes the altimeter/barometer annoying to use in my opinion as it always needs to be reset to be even remotely accurate even sitting in your living room.


----------



## Wojo

yankeexpress said:


> Unless it has GPS, one will have to input accurate location coordinates for the watch to give accurate sun times.


And it does allow you to input exact lat/long coordinates for sunrise and sunset data, or use the city's coordinates as a default.


----------



## JusticeG

Joakim Agren said:


> Worth noticing about the Rangeman is that the resolution is 1 meter (3.3 feet) when using metric but only 1.525M (5 feet) when using imperial units. This means that most americans using it in altimeter mode will have 33% less resolution than us using metric readings. Very strange!:rodekaart


We still have to cope with "Month before Day" though. Guess you can't have everything.


----------



## Milos

I am soooo sick of that...really...of course, I'm used to the fact that it's month before date, that I don't think about it often, but boy does it grieve me...


JusticeG said:


> We still have to cope with "Month before Day" though. Guess you can't have everything.


----------



## duke4c

Milos said:


> I am soooo sick of that...really...of course, I'm used to the fact that it's month before date, that I don't think about it often, but boy does it grieve me...


+1

I could not agree more. This was one of the few things that always bugged me about Casio...

I mean for Pet sake Timex gives you the option to change this...

I really don't get this part...:rodekaart


----------



## Milos

I do understand that allowing for the changeability of the date format is no simple task - in the sense of display real estate menagement => one would have to allow for both 'positions' (month and date) to have display capability to show up to two digits, BUT, where the first one must be able to go to 3 and not just 1, as is the case so far (the month needs to show two digits but the first is just 1 for oct, nov and dec)...if I made myself clear what I was trying to say  ...like in 31st of october is 10 - 31, so the first digit of the first postion must be able to display the full 2 and 3 in order to show 31 - 10 if it were changeable 

But still - we are talking about a company making triple sensor shock resistant, all sorts-of-light powered watches, I trully believe it's in their scope


----------



## Chrisek

So I was thinking about model differentiation between Rangeman and ProTrek with the same v3, etc and it hit me. 

For those that want the full armor get the Rangeman. That frees up the ProTrek to take a smaller/thinner route that will help it fit under cuffs and everything else (things that make the square so great) while not being edifice delicate. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Milos

and of course, greater legibility on the PRW3000 compared to the Rangeman....although, I must say that the added possibilities of the eye-dashes make for some useful things (tenedecies in Baro, progress in alti) on the 9400 and the ProTrek doesn't have them...maybe it uses the little squares that are around the edge?


Chrisek said:


> So I was thinking about model differentiation between Rangeman and ProTrek with the same v3, etc and it hit me.
> 
> For those that want the full armor get the Rangeman. That frees up the ProTrek to take a smaller/thinner route that will help it fit under cuffs and everything else (things that make the square so great) while not being edifice delicate.
> 
> sent with aloha


----------



## cal..45

Milos said:


> I do understand that allowing for the changeability of the date format is no simple task - in the sense of display real estate menagement => one would have to allow for both 'positions' (month and date) to have display capability to show up to two digits, BUT, where the first one must be able to go to 3 and not just 1, as is the case so far (the month needs to show two digits but the first is just 1 for oct, nov and dec)...if I made myself clear what I was trying to say  ...like in 31st of october is 10 - 31, so the first digit of the first postion must be able to display the full 2 and 3 in order to show 31 - 10 if it were changeable
> 
> But still - we are talking about a company making triple sensor shock resistant, all sorts-of-light powered watches, I trully believe it's in their scope


It's not that Casio can't do it, they just seem not much to care about. Ironically the cheapo SGW-500 can swap the date to european style...

http://support.casio.com/en/manual/009/qw5269.pdf

and the "poor mans G-Shock" WV-200DE does even support several languages for the day of the week:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/review-casio-waveceptor-wv-200de-1aver-255327.html

cheers


----------



## JarenCarter

JusticeG said:


> New pictures found at
> 
> G-SHOCK


After checking out the photos it's interesting two note 1) the greater texture on the inner portion of the strap and 2) the khaki/olive drab version the carbon fiber is colored over.


----------



## Promethius

Holy crap, 55mm across and 18mm thick? The parkour guy in the promo looked like he was wearing a brick taped to his arm, it probably threw him off-balance.

I relegated my PRG-240 to wall-clock duties (literally) after deciding it was too big for my normal-sized wrists. Works great as a barometer + room thermometer now though.



Milos said:


> I do understand that allowing for the changeability of the date format is no simple task - in the sense of display real estate menagement => one would have to allow for both 'positions' (month and date) to have display capability to show up to two digits, BUT, where the first one must be able to go to 3 and not just 1, as is the case so far (the month needs to show two digits but the first is just 1 for oct, nov and dec)...if I made myself clear what I was trying to say ...like in 31st of october is 10 - 31, so the first digit of the first postion must be able to display the full 2 and 3 in order to show 31 - 10 if it were changeable


I know what you're saying, but the whole digit components are there (88-88), the first digit is just narrower. It wouldn't take much to implement AFAIK- an extra bit of memory for date order, another step in the time setting menu, and a simple conditional branch calculation.
It's a shame really, when the date says "2013-09-12" it's not a problem, but when it says "9-12" it still gets me. Sometimes I wish it said "SEP" instead.


----------



## rafrost

At 51 pages, I've lost track of some of the info already covered. Is the main difference between the Japan release and the international one the carbon fiber strap? Also, is the Japan release metric only? Thanks.


----------



## Chrisek

We don't know for sure yet. Japanese model comes out later this month. International next month. 

Until someone can compare it'll be tough unless johnatcasio, Mr Shoque, or fantom1981 can shed some light on the price difference (is it really just the straps?).

As for your metric question, on the PRW3000 (similar module) as long as your home city is NOT Tokyo you can choose between imperial and metric untis. 

sent with aloha


----------



## duke4c

Unlike mods I did not read evey post in this thread...

Can someone confirm if all models will have carbon fiber strap?
(EDIT: Sorry I just saw the answer above... damn slow page refresh rate...)

If yes, are the rumors of carbon fibre strap beeing longer than regular strap accurate?
Last I need is MORE strap overhang than I currently get with regular casio strap...

Also, has it been confirmed that all models will have metal buttons (reffering to light button in particular) with difference that on some models it's colored silver and others are black (I presume that BLACK does not preclude DLC... and if it it's just a paint do we worry about that paint comming off / scratching over time?)


----------



## duke4c

Has anyone else noticed new sept-dec catalog beeing posted in one of the other threads here?

Did you see RANGEMAN at 50000 YEN?

My goodness... this is frogman theritory.. was ready to pay 300 but now it's showing 500-550...

A bit crazy no?:rodekaarto|


----------



## JarenCarter

rafrost said:


> Also, is the Japan release metric only? Thanks.


Looking at the manual, metric and imperial for everything, except on some functions where home city such as being set to Tokyo are affected.


----------



## Milos

If I'm not mistaken, those are prices for Japan, and we are all pretty much on the certain side that the japanese ones will have the Carbon Fibre band...the difference is still a lot of money for just the band.


duke4c said:


> Has anyone else noticed new sept-dec catalog beeing posted in one of the other threads here?
> 
> Did you see RANGEMAN at 50000 YEN?
> 
> My goodness... this is frogman theritory.. was ready to pay 300 but now it's showing 500-550...
> 
> A bit crazy no?:rodekaarto|


----------



## Ramble2

Ok, with as much as this is said to do, maybe I *should* want it to make me an Asparagus Omelet.

It's very simple, Casio. Here's the ingredient list - egg white omelet, toss the yolks. Steam up some asparagus, add ham, diced onions, fried eggplant, and chives. Add some grated medium cheddar cheese, cubed swiss, and grated parmesan with a tbsp of tabasco. Toast up some sourdough, and top with real butter and some strawberry jam. Add a side of hash browns or grits.

What mode is that? I mean, it does everything else... How about saving me some time, too?


----------



## Milos

and another thing - I stopped by a dealer today here in Vienna, and I've seen the autumn/winter premium catalogue => the standard black/positive display version and the khaki/green one with the negative display are both listed at €300.

Availabilty should be end of october, begining of november


----------



## Milos

Crud Ramble2, you're trully pusing the boundaries of rambling...

If you don't like it, then don't - nobody is pushing you, but why the urge to insist that, IN YOUR OPINION, it is so bad?



Ramble2 said:


> Ok, with as much as this is said to do, maybe I *should* want it to make me an Asparagus Omelet.
> 
> It's very simple, Casio. Here's the ingredient list - egg white omelet, toss the yolks. Steam up some asparagus, add ham, diced onions, fried eggplant, and chives.  Add some grated medium cheddar cheese, cubed swiss, and grated parmesan with a tbsp of tabasco. Toast up some sourdough, and top with real butter and some strawberry jam. Add a side of hash browns or grits.
> 
> What mode is that? I mean, it does everything else... How about saving me some time, too?


----------



## Ramble2

Actually, it was more of an excuse to extol my favorite breakfast, at the expense of my last comment that I don't need it to make my breakfast. lol

I just picked a bit of sarcasm, since it *does* seem to have all these modes... I just wish it had something I would use.


----------



## Milos

I do so respect a man who enjoys food (you said in a different thread that you are a chef, right?) 
But in all earnesty (<= is that a word?) while I totally understand your liking the older models/modules for the simplicity/purity I'll allow myself the comment that you're being a bit harsh in your opinions, and having in mind you're new here, it could give you more trouble than credit ;-)



Ramble2 said:


> Actually, it was more of an excuse to extol my favorite breakfast, at the expense of my last comment that I don't need it to make my breakfast. lol
> 
> I just picked a bit of sarcasm, since it *does* seem to have all these modes... I just wish it had something I would use.


----------



## Ramble2

Yeah, yeah. Fine, it has one thing that I would value. Sunrise/Sunset data. But... Why would I not choose a likely similar priced Suunto GPS watch over this? Mhmm...


----------



## Milos

I don't know - why would you?

For me, pretty much out of the same old-Casio nostalgia like yours, it's enough that this watch has the 60-dash eye that does 'animations' when used (stw/tr and so on) for me to seriously consider it...all other fuctions are then pure benefits


----------



## Ramble2

I wouldn't. The Suunto X10 is superior in nearly all respects. At $500 US, vs likely $300+ US for this... Well, the choice is pretty clear.


----------



## Milos

Well, I know nothing about the Suunto, so can't say much, but does it really have 66% more value in its craftsmanship and functions to justify the 66% higher price?...that's where I'n not so pretty clear ;-)


Ramble2 said:


> I wouldn't. The Suunto X10 is superior in nearly all respects. At $500 US, vs likely $300+ US for this... Well, the choice is pretty clear.


----------



## Ramble2

Milos said:


> Well, I know nothing about the Suunto, so can't say much, but does it really have 66% more value in its craftsmanship and functions to justify the 66% higher price?...that's where I'n not so pretty clear ;-)


As a prior X9 owner, I can tell you, yes, definitively so. Casio may not be losing ground to Timex, but Suunto is making strides, and long ones. The X10 is superior, technologically, to nearly anything available, feature-wise, and I mean real features.

Take that barometric crap, and compass, for example. How many of you have done any actual orienteering? A compass reading is irrelevant if you don't know where you are. You have to typically use a topo map to take two readings, and backtrace to find out where you are AT before a compass means a darned thing.

With GPS... Nah. Whole thing is much easier. It doesn't rely on barometric pressure for alt, either, the gps provides that. The pressure reading is solely for weather prediction. At 100M water resist, the X10 beats the crap out of any Casio offering, sans diving.


----------



## Sedi

I wonder how anyone can even compare a GPS-watch (which has to be frequently recharged and is anything else than trouble-free) to a solar powered, atomic ABC-watch? And the criticism applies to all ABC-watches including most of what Suunto offers themselves. Sometimes if you can't add anything of value it might be best to not add anything at all to a thread.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Milos

As an owner of a ProTrek, I'll vouch first hand that the 'altimeter' is pure folly, but as far as compass to gps goes, I think you are comparing two different things.

If I understood Casio sales material, the compass watches were always meant to be used with a map, not as a stand-alone solution to falling from the sky and not having seen a map beforehand....it's just a watch with a compass so you don't have to carry a regular one...'though, they always write in the manuals, that we should always carry a true compass, back-up-wise ;-)

And so, comparing a compass watch to a gps watch is a bit orange/apple thing because it was a different design brief that led to the two watches, and thusly to two very different price levels.



Ramble2 said:


> As a prior X9 owner, I can tell you, yes, definitively so. Casio may not be losing ground to Timex, but Suunto is making strides, and long ones. The X10 is superior, technologically, to nearly anything available, feature-wise, and I mean real features.
> 
> Take that barometric crap, and compass, for example. How many of you have done any actual orienteering? A compass reading is irrelevant if you don't know where you are. You have to typically use a topo map to take two readings, and backtrace to find out where you are AT before a compass means a darned thing.
> 
> With GPS... Nah. Whole thing is much easier. It doesn't rely on barometric pressure for alt, either, the gps provides that. The pressure reading is solely for weather prediction. At 100M water resist, the X10 beats the crap out of any Casio offering, sans diving.


----------



## Ramble2

I've used the X9, Sedi. There are several modes to it. The X10 only improves battery life. You can place it on 1-min, or even manual readings. Instead of carrying topo maps and compasses, I could run my route with a Suunto X9, checking manually every 15 minutes, at which point the battery life is 1 month, and do just fine, and keep a spare Garmin with Topo US installed for backup in the unlikely event that my watch broke.

It synchronized time anywhere in the world, which no casio would do, and can navigate anywhere in the world, which a casio cannot do without prepared topo maps like a regular compass. In the majority of time, using the X9 as a watch, you get 6 months time, with 3 alarms, an LED backlight, Sunrise/Set data from the download from satellites, calculated to your last known position.

The comparison is not even fair. Suunto wipes out Casio as if Casio were a child, trying to play in a grown-up world.

The casio is a *bit* more resistant to damage, but I assure you, when you are out orienteering in the middle of nowhere, you will be very careful to not bash that thing.


----------



## Milos

Then I must ask: why did YOU bring up the comparison?



Ramble2 said:


> The comparison is not even fair. Suunto wipes out Casio as if Casio were a child, trying to play in a grown-up world.


----------



## Sedi

@ramble
I know the features of GPS-watches but thanks for reminding me :-d. I don't see the point however of wearing a watch I have to frequently recharge. Those are two completely different markets. If you don't like it, keep wearing your Suunto - I have an X-Lander and I like it a lot (except for the measly alarm-beeps). Btw - there's a separate forum for Suuntos. And this thread is not about Casio vs. Suunto. We had that discussion endless times. Best to stick to the topic here.
Btw: should I ever be lost in the wilderness I'd rather have a solar powered Protrek on my wrist than a GPS-watch :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Ramble2

Milos said:


> Then I must ask: why did YOU bring up the comparison?


To prove that brand loyalty is a fallacy. Casio is not the end-all-be-all, and what they dare to call a 'rangeman' has been so soundly beaten into the turf as to be ridiculous. When I leave home on vacation to camp and hike, I take the Suunto. When I'm at work, the G is fine. Rangeman - as if it were a survival watch!

Would any of you choose the Casio over the X10?


----------



## Ramble2

Sedi said:


> @ramble
> I don't see the point however of wearing a watch I have to frequently recharge. Btw: should I ever be lost in the wilderness I'd rather have a solar powered Protrek on my wrist than a GPS-watch :-d.
> 
> [..]
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


There's one vote, then. But no, the comparison is justified when Casio wants to tout this as a 'survival' watch. In so doing, they, themselves, have shifted into competition with the Big Dogs. Why not call them on it?


----------



## Sedi

Oh, just a little reminder for people who don't know all that much about wristwatch-history:
Casio GPS Watches Company Overview
So much for the "kids vs grown-ups"-nonsense.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Ramble2

Please. That liitle watch of ancient history. What a joke.


----------



## Sedi

@ramble
If you're only trolling you best stay out of this thread.
Oh, yes I'd choose the Rangeman any day over an X10.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Milos

Like Sedi said - there is a Suunto forum...and (good GOD?!) this is a Casio forum...so yeah, I believe most of us would choose a Casio ;-)

Buy what satisfies your fancy, but allow us to do the same, without the "brand loyality is fallacy" rhetoric, if you'd be so kind...



Ramble2 said:


> To prove that brand loyalty is a fallacy. Casio is not the end-all-be-all, and what they dare to call a 'rangeman' has been so soundly beaten into the turf as to be ridiculous. When I leave home on vacation to camp and hike, I take the Suunto. When I'm at work, the G is fine. Rangeman - as if it were a survival watch!
> 
> Would any of you choose the Casio over the X10?


----------



## Ramble2

Sedi said:


> @ramble
> If you're only trolling you best stay out of this thread.


You're the moderator. I bow before your power, since I have no choice.


----------



## Milos

And who's being a kid now?



Ramble2 said:


> You're the moderator. I bow before your power, since I have no choice.


----------



## Ramble2

Nobody. He thinks I'm trolling, instead of actually offering a genuine critique of weakness v. strength. It's like the old MUD games. In a computerized world, a little tiny admin bit is god. It's not like RL, where combat is actually possible. I yield to overwhelming digital power. To not do so would be to deny the truth, Milos.


----------



## Sedi

If you stop the trolling feel free to post as much as you like :-d. Just a few things to consider maybe:
There's many people here who own Casios as well as a lot of other brands so not many people here need to be lectured about differences in functionality between different brands or GPS vs. conventional ABC-watches. And concerning the point that Casio "was beaten to the ground" considering functionality. So far I don't know any other brand that makes solar/atomic watches with ABC features. Many people here - including me - are happily trading in some of the better functionality of a ABC-watch with a standard battery for worry-free operation. Btw: there's been lots of discussion wether solar/atomic makes any sense in that type of watch at all but IMO this is a pointless debate - after all we're on a watch forum. For most people that are not like us - anything more fancy than a 20$ cheapo quartz watch makes no sense at all :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Ramble2

When you call yourself the 'Rangeman,' and have 'survival' professionals choosing you, Sedi, my opposition is not trolling.

Maybe most people are not like 'us.' I don't know who 'us,' is, though, except maybe those that only will consider Casios?

When you enter this playing field, telling the time is not your main function, anymore. Casio has tried to enter a new playing field, and I feel that effort warrants a comparative bashing of them. They make good, high quality, damage-proof timepieces.

They should stay with that. When they want to encroach on the orienteering tools, however? They deserved to be smashed down until they can do it at the same level.


----------



## Milos

Oh come on!!!!

Here's a tip - stick around for a while (without getting yourself in trouble) and you'll notice how laid-back the situation here is, moderator-wise .



Ramble2 said:


> Nobody. He thinks I'm trolling, instead of actually offering a genuine critique of weakness v. strength. It's like the old MUD games. In a computerized world, a little tiny admin bit is god. It's not like RL, where combat is actually possible. I yield to overwhelming digital power. To not do so would be to deny the truth, Milos.


----------



## Sedi

@ramble
With "us" I included you - meaning people that think it's worth their time to discuss watches online.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Milos

With that, I agree - one must be compared when in a league where there is competition.

But, you are comparing two DIFFERENT approaches to the same problem...it is your prerogative to have a favourite, but to insist that your way is the right way leaves the watch discussion behind and turns it into something completely other...



Ramble2 said:


> When you call yourself the 'Rangeman,' and have 'survival' professionals choosing you, Sedi, my opposition is not trolling.
> 
> Maybe most people are not like 'us.' I don't know who 'us,' is, though, except maybe those that only will consider Casios?
> 
> When you enter this playing field, telling the time is not your main function, anymore. Casio has tried to enter a new playing field, and I feel that effort warrants a comparative bashing of them. They make good, high quality, damage-proof timepieces.
> 
> They should stay with that. When they want to encroach on the orienteering tools, however? They deserved to be smashed down until they can do it at the same level.


----------



## Ramble2

Sedi said:


> @ramble
> With "us" I included you - meaning people that think it's worth their time to discuss watches online.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Indeed. Casio, far from their past position, have decided that they are now Swatch, and Suunto, instead of G-Shock. They have the fickle, ever changing limited editions and garish styles of Swatch, and now think themselves equal to Suunto.

They succeeded against Swatch, but against Suunto, they are hopelessly lost.


----------



## Odie

The famous phrase of "Never argue with an idiot; he will bring you down to his level and win from experience" seems to go well with the most recent visit from a 2 day old WUS member. 

No one would or should ever use a watch as an instrument for survival. That being said, Casio offers a range of features with their products that are very attractive to a lot of people. 

The Rangeman has grown in me over the past few months. Looking forward to its release


----------



## Ramble2

Odie said:


> The famous phrase of "Never argue with an idiot; he will bring you down to his level and win from experience" seems to go well with the most recent visit from a 2 day old WUS member.
> 
> No one would or should ever use a watch as an instrument for survival. That being said, Casio offers a range of features with their products that are very attractive to a lot of people.
> 
> The Rangeman has grown in me over the past few months. Looking forward to its release


Yes, all the folks who wasted their money on the Breitling Emergency model would no doubt agree with you. The watch, in this case, is a replacement for compasses and maps. I also carried a Garmin in a shock proof case in my pack, loaded with topo maps of the entire country, as well as a solar recharger.

Yes, using the watch, if it provides the functionality, is acceptable, so long as you do what you would have done, anyway, keep a spare set of maps and navigation tools.


----------



## Sedi

@ramble
They advertised the Rangeman with a guy that does parkour and not with somebody doing professional mountain climbing. Oh, and the discussion about Casio maybe selling too many watches with funny colors is also not taking place in this thread :-d.

@Odie
Forum rule #2 still applies even though I disagree with some of ramble's posts.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Ramble2

Right. More power. Ok, well, tell ya what, then, given the choices of being battered by your power about what will and will not be discussed in this thread, you all just have it, and enjoy post 9/11.

Cheers!


----------



## Milos

Nothing will ever be a full replacement for maps and a compass, if it's a professional application...it will always involve a backup map and a compass, and you know what? They both work without any power what so ever ;-)

If you feel Casio is not fulfilling your needs with the Rangeman (or pretty much the whole line-up, since you feel only the old DW-squares to be of value to you) then go for something else, that'll make you happy, but for the love of that same happiness, ALLOW others to enjoy the things you don't because maybe they just do...


----------



## Sedi

@ramble
Oh, well, I guess I tried. I even added smileys but you don't seem to get it. We have another thread about "Casio losing its way" - so criticism about collabs, colors, etc is best voiced there. This forum is not moderated very strictly but it'd still be nice if we stayed at least a little on topic.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## XBladeX

I own a Suunto X9i Military and at the beginning I was very impressed by the functions it has, but I've never seen such an unreliable watch in my whole life. GPS doesn't work so efficiently and quick as it should and the quartz technology that is used there is so sh.., that if you don't calibrate your time every day then you'll have difference in seconds like a cheap automatic watch. And I'm not carrying the watch anymore, cause the screen shut off as I was playing tennis. Then I had to "restart" the watch with the charger. Same thing next day as I was jogging. I sent the X9iM to service and got a new one and two months later the same thing. So now it disappeared in drawer. Well-meant but very bad realization...

So, I have many G-Shocks and I never had problems with them in any situation...I would never buy a Suunto again.


----------



## Ramble2

You should avoid this. They have a Suunto forum, and yours isn't even a comparison. I'll tell you this, though, in regard to what you just said - Suunto latched onto that *immediately* and hence you have X10. An X9 is better than X9i. The i in X9 came at improving power usage, at reliability loss. They sure were fast to fix it, though.

Back on topic, eh.


----------



## XBladeX

Ramble2 said:


> You should avoid this. They have a Suunto forum, and yours isn't even a comparison. I'll tell you this, though, in regard to what you just said - Suunto latched onto that *immediately* and hence you have X10. An X9 is better than X9i. The i in X9 came at improving power usage, at reliability loss. They sure were fast to fix it, though.
> 
> Back on topic, eh.


I paid over 450€ for that sh.. watch ... so I was/am very disappointed with the quality of that Suunto...and it scratches so easy...my G-Shocks are all good looking though I was carrying them every day and they are just durable...and that is what I need and most of the people who are carrying Gs, a reliable watch!


----------



## Ramble2

XBladeX said:


> I paid over 450€ for that sh.. watch ... so I was/am very disappointed with the quality of that Suunto...and it scratches so easy...my G-Shocks are all good looking though I was carrying them every day and they are just durable...and that is what I need and most of the people who are carrying Gs, a reliable watch!


Well, heck yeah. That's what I've been saying all along. That is what G's are famous for. That's why I wear them, probably 290 days of 365. But, those other days call for an X9 or an X10. I don't know about you, but I tend to wear gloves out there, and the chance of my watch suffering anything is practically nil.

My only real point, aside from the garishness that is addressed elsewhere is that it is logical to choose the right tool for the job. The Breitling Emergency had one strategy - get yourself rescued. The X10 was for people that were out there on purpose. Along with a G, it's a tool, and better at 'Rangeman'ing than any G.


----------



## bagged64

Is this thread still about the Rangeman or are some just Rambling on?


----------



## Ramble2

I don't know. Are you just rambling on? The Rangeman has declination correction!

Neat. Now, just like a compass from the 1300's, you can adjust for the variance in the magnetic pole as you increase in latitude. Awesome new feature. Rock on, bagged64! Don't forget your maps, and an umbrella when the barometer warns you of rain.


----------



## Chrisek

Rangeman: what do we know so far.

Usually Tanaka posts a video up a couple days before release, looking forward to it.

On the 9300 Mudman (the watch most effectively replaced by the Rangeman) it was about US $100-120 more for atomic and carbon straps. Since the japanese version is effectively US $200 more I'm curious if there are other differences to offset the pricing. 

Like I said, looking forward to Tanaka for whatever info we can gleem. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Tedzone

Promethius said:


> Holy crap, 55mm across and 18mm thick? The parkour guy in the promo looked like he was wearing a brick taped to his arm, it probably threw him off-balance.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Promethius. It may not be THAT terribly large. I was just going over specs and my Riseman is listed at 48.9... So let's call it 49 cause it's literally a hair of a diff.
> The Riseman isn't big at all. They measure from extreme left to extreme right and they begin and end at the very tiniest tip of the tiniest nub. My wrist is prob a little smaller than average and I consider the Riseman small. That's probably cause there's about 42ish mm of watch and another seven of stuff sticking out on either side. Looking at the Rangeman-- I'd say there's about 49 or 50 mm of watch and 5 or 6 mm of "stuff" sticking out left and right.
> As for your ProTrek--my biggest ProTrek is listed as 53.8mm and it's actually one big wheel measuring 53.8. So the measurements for the pro treks are pretty precise, whereas the gshock ones are a little deceiving. (Not intentionally ).


----------



## MCZK

Chrisek said:


> Rangeman: what do we know so far.
> 
> Usually Tanaka posts a video up a couple days before release, looking forward to it.
> 
> On the 9300 Mudman (the watch most effectively replaced by the Rangeman) it was about US $100-120 more for atomic and carbon straps. Since the japanese version is effectively US $200 more I'm curious if there are other differences to offset the pricing.
> 
> Like I said, looking forward to Tanaka for whatever info we can gleem.
> 
> sent with aloha


Hey Chris, it seems most Japanese sellers are going to offer it for between ¥35,000 and ¥37000 so not actually that much of a difference and probably means the CF strap is the only difference. But, until someone gets their hands on one I guess we won't really know. Which one are you going for?


----------



## Chrisek

Getting the yellow one with the wave, and will pick up the black on black at some point. 

Don't forget, you are talking about street pricing. The US version will eventually discount as well bringing up my curiosity. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Milos

It may have been lost in all the rambling, but I have official catalogue/price list confirmation for EU - €300.

The standrad black/postive and the green/negative are expected and I'm 99,9% certain NO Carbon Fibre.


----------



## mikeair

A friend in Japan - she has a jewelery shop - just email me and wrote the Rangeman is released next week (9/21) in Japan! But I can't order it because I want the 100% perfect Rangeman (US-Version) wich can switch between "Celsius" and "Fahrenheit" and not only a 99% perfect watch without that! 

Greetings from Switzerland!


----------



## Sedi

mikeair said:


> A friend in Japan - she has a jewelery shop - just email me and wrote the Rangeman is released next week (9/21) in Japan! But I can't order it because I want the 100% perfect Rangeman (US-Version) wich can switch between "Celsius" and "Fahrenheit" and not only a 99% perfect watch without that!


There's no difference between the models (except for the carbon fibre strap). Casio stopped making different modules without Fahrenheit for the Japanese market a little while back - only when you set the city code to "TYO" you cannot change to imperial units.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## duke4c

If US MRSP is 300 than it won't be long (6 month to a year from now) before you'll be able to pick one up from Amazon for 200-250. (About 30% off retail...)

At that price it should sell like a popsicle on a warm sunny day...

EDIT:
GWA1000 took about a year or so to drop to current price of about 350 or even less... this one will be no different.


----------



## duke4c

MCZK said:


> Hey Chris, it seems most Japanese sellers are going to offer it for between ¥35,000 and ¥37000 so not actually that much of a difference and probably means the CF strap is the only difference. But, until someone gets their hands on one I guess we won't really know. Which one are you going for?


Don't forget that there is a lot of people out there who think that japan version is of higher quality than "made in thailand" variant. People pay premium for this keeping Japan prices relatively high.


----------



## MCZK

duke4c said:


> Don't forget that there is a lot of people out there who think that japan version is of higher quality than "made in thailand" variant. People pay premium for this keeping Japan prices relatively high.


I'm sorry, I'm not sure I understand your point. It's highly unlikely the Japanese version will be made in a different country than the international one. As far as we know so far the premium is for the CF strap and the fact that goods in Japan just cost more than the states.


----------



## mikeair

Sedi said:


> There's no difference between the models (except for the carbon fibre strap). Casio stopped making different modules without Fahrenheit for the Japanese market a little while back - only when you set the city code to "TYO" you cannot change to imperial units.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Would be great but when I wrote her back and explain her my "problem" she wrot back this:

Hi Mike,

You are absolutely right!! The international model has the temperature display for both Celsius and Fahrenheit. I found the photo from the URL attached below. You can see the 4th photo which shows temperature mode and it has both Celsius and Fahrenheit.
GW-9400 Rangeman G-Shock | mygshock.com

I could not find the photo of Japanese version but according to manual, it says the temperature can be measured from -10℃ to 60℃ ,so I guess display is only available at Celsius.

So what is right now??? :-s Of course I would be very happy if there is no different between Japan and US modul because in that case I could receive my Rangeman very soon! b-)

Cheers, Mike


----------



## JonL

The JDM version is made in Thailand, so it would seem the only difference IS the CF strap.


----------



## Sedi

@mikeair
Module number for international and JDM model is the same so there is no difference in functionality.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## duke4c

Amazon japan has rangeman listed at 30% off... street price is 36700 YEN or 368 US at current rate...

Finding it odd that it's listed on 30% off on pre-order.

ratuken has is listed for 35200 or 350 US.

Hoping that other usual sources will follow suit and that we'll be able to farely easily get it at this price.


----------



## mikeair

Sedi said:


> @mikeair
> Module number for international and JDM model is the same so there is no difference in functionality.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Vielen Dank (thank you) Sedi! :-! Now I know what to do.... order-mail to Japan! b-)
Cheers, Mike


----------



## Tobarm1907

What I really like about the Rangeman is the bulky look of it:-!, I mean for me there is no other ABC watch at the moment wich looks this "aggressive" to me, even compared to the protrek line. The buttons look awsome and as a current riseman owner I really dig the display seperation, too. 

One question, though, according to the manual you can see the seconds running down in the graphic circle, then it has the function of a compass, shows the altitude change, barometric change etc....do you think you can still display the "G" for a high baromtric drop/or rise? Like on the riseman? I really like this on the riseman but couldn´t find anything about this in the menu, so it 

cheers

cannot wait for the rangman on my wrist:-d


----------



## JusticeG

I was asking myself the same question. It would also be cool if you were able to display the barometer in timekeeping mode such as on the Riseman. What I like more about the new sensor is the fact that it stays in those modes for a longer time before returning to timekeeping or switching the function off. I mean the compass on the Mudman is nice, but for me it isn't displayed long enough so it becomes more or less useless for the stuff I need it for (i.e. orienting in the forest on my mountainbike when I can't stare at the watch permanently). And although the negative models look quite nice and I'd fancy one, I'll be probably getting the standard version for reasons of greater readability at a glance. I think the compass would be too hard to read for my purposes. I only hope the Rangeman will arrive Germany soon...


----------



## Milos

Tobarm1907 and JusticeG, pages E29 and E65 of the manual hold the answer to your prayers 

When in timekeeping mode, a press of the adjust (upper left) button toggles between day and baro-graph (E29), and there is an indicator for strong variations in the pressure (E65)


----------



## vkimo

Probably old news, but I contacted Casio asking for pricing/availability and received this response from their customer support:

Available this November in stealth black (GW9400-1) and army green (GW9400-3), the Rangeman watch will retail for $300 USD at select jewelers, fashion boutiques, the G-Shock NYC SoHo store, and www.gshock.com


----------



## ZASKAR36

vkimo said:


> Probably old news, but I contacted Casio asking for pricing/availability and received this response from their customer support:
> 
> Available this November in stealth black (GW9400-1) and army green (GW9400-3), the Rangeman watch will retail for $300 USD at select jewelers, fashion boutiques, the G-Shock NYC SoHo store, and www.gshock.com


Man, I hope with all this talk of Casio going upscale and pickign and choosing which retail outlets they are working with, that dealers who sell on Amazon will get stock in. . I always buy my G's off Amazon. Plus I have credit and would love to spend it on a Rangeman.


----------



## Joakim Agren

vkimo said:


> Probably old news, but I contacted Casio asking for pricing/availability and received this response from their customer support:
> 
> Available this November in stealth black (GW9400-1) and army green (GW9400-3), the Rangeman watch will retail for $300 USD at select jewelers, fashion boutiques, the G-Shock NYC SoHo store, and www.gshock.com


I wonder why they call the regular GW-9400-1 a stealth black? It is a regular positive display version so not stealth!:rodekaart


----------



## vkimo

If they're asking 300 at the retail stores, I'm really hoping to grab one for 250 or less online.


----------



## riffraff

Ramble2 said:


> Yes, all the folks who wasted their money on the Breitling Emergency model would no doubt agree with you. The watch, in this case, is a replacement for compasses and maps. I also carried a Garmin in a shock proof case in my pack, loaded with topo maps of the entire country, as well as a solar recharger.
> 
> Yes, using the watch, if it provides the functionality, is acceptable, so long as you do what you would have done, anyway, keep a spare set of maps and navigation tools.


Yes, I carry a Garmin with topos, too. I still don't come to a G-Shock forum and whine about how a particular model doesn't do everything I think it should.

Here's the deal; I've been out geocaching (with said Garmin) for the last week. I come back, and this thread has degenerated into a totally-trolled-by-ramble2 disaster. I'm just amazed that it hasn't been shut down.

Ramble2, don't *even* respond. I only posted because this is so obviously trolling, and so surprisingly un-moderated (I REALLY thought it would have been shut down by now, and I'm not even through all the unread posts I've missed). I can't imagine that I'd be allowed so much lee-way if I started whine in the Rolex forum about how all they do is "tell time." :roll: What a waste of bits.


----------



## BenL

vkimo said:


> If they're asking 300 at the retail stores, I'm really hoping to grab one for 250 or less online.


+1

hopefully it will follow suit from historic pricing trends for the international versions.


----------



## Wojo

riffraff said:


> Yes, I carry a Garmin with topos, too. I still don't come to a G-Shock forum and whine about how a particular model doesn't do everything I think it should.
> 
> Here's the deal; I've been out geocaching (with said Garmin) for the last week. I come back, and this thread has degenerated into a totally-trolled-by-ramble2 disaster. I'm just amazed that it hasn't been shut down.
> 
> Ramble2, don't *even* respond. I only posted because this is so obviously trolling, and so surprisingly un-moderated (I REALLY thought it would have been shut down by now, and I'm not even through all the unread posts I've missed). I can't imagine that I'd be allowed so much lee-way if I started whine in the Rolex forum about how all they do is "tell time." :roll: What a waste of bits.


I had to exercise quite a bit of restraint in some of the posts here, in hoping that this thread hasn't "run it's course" and get locked up. While not everyone agrees with the styling, features, etc. it has been a treasure trove of information for what I would consider to be the most anticipated G of 2013, and possibly the last 10 years. Hopefully the trolls can stay quiet enough til this watch is released...please?


----------



## vkimo

I think the Rangeman is one of those watches that looks better when worn than on display (As some watches look bad on display but wear well) I took a few screen shots of the promo vid, and I think it looks great and more subdued when worn. I also really appreciate the last image as it's nice to see how the watch looks beat up. Some G Shocks are just too pretty looking to handle abuse, but this manages quite well.


----------



## ed1990

looks like sunknots is offering one now! Rakuten: The GW-9400J-1JFG-SHOCK Casio CASIO electric wave solar


----------



## Blunderact

ed1990 said:


> looks like sunknots is offering one now! Rakuten: The GW-9400J-1JFG-SHOCK Casio CASIO electric wave solar


Nice price at PhP15k vs PhP23k at eBay.


----------



## xevious

I've always liked the "device" look of the Riseman, with the tubular side pieces. But with the small display and uninspiring A/B performance, I just wouldn't pull the trigger. And seeing some people having owned it then ditched it further supported my hesitation. When they came out with the Initial Blue theme, I was tempted again--the Riseman looks really terrific with that color scheme.

The Rangeman seems to address some Riseman functional shortcomings. It looks like a kind of marriage between a Mudman and a Riseman. And if the MSRP for the USA is going to be $300, that does mean you'll see some periodic discounting below that, maybe even $250. That's a pretty reasonable price IMHO, especially when looking at the insane pre-launch prices being flaunted on eBay ($450 plus!).


----------



## theWrist

xevious said:


> I've always liked the "device" look of the Riseman, with the tubular side pieces. But with the small display and uninspiring A/B performance, I just wouldn't pull the trigger. And seeing some people having owned it then ditched it further supported my hesitation. When they came out with the Initial Blue theme, I was tempted again--the Riseman looks really terrific with that color scheme.
> 
> The Rangeman seems to address some Riseman functional shortcomings. It looks like a kind of marriage between a Mudman and a Riseman. And if the MSRP for the USA is going to be $300, that does mean you'll see some periodic discounting below that, maybe even $250. That's a pretty reasonable price IMHO, especially when looking at the insane pre-launch prices being flaunted on eBay ($450 plus!).


on the Casio-Japan site, the SRP is around 50k yen, that's around 500usd correct? but one can buy it now thru pre-order using FromJapan for maybe 380 usd shipped.. Prices here will most likely be patterned with the US, are you sure sir it will only be at $300 when internationally released?

my concern only is that, if it will be at 500usd when released here, I'd rather buy online then if that'd be the case..


----------



## GShockMe

theWrist said:


> on the Casio-Japan site, the SRP is around 50k yen, that's around 500usd correct? but one can buy it now thru pre-order using FromJapan for maybe 380 usd shipped.. Prices here will most likely be patterned with the US, are you sure sir it will only be at $300 when internationally released?


The 50K JPY is Japanese version with the carbon fiber strap (hence J in the model name). The international $300 version should be the resin strap. If you want the CF strap, preorder with discount seems to be a good deal.

Anyone know if the black and negative display version GW-9400BJ will come to US?


----------



## XBladeX

ed1990 said:


> looks like sunknots is offering one now! Rakuten: The GW-9400J-1JFG-SHOCK Casio CASIO electric wave solar


But read down below:

"The New model "Ren pride" that assumed..."

Rangeman is now Ren pride?!


----------



## Joakim Agren

XBladeX said:


> But read down below:
> 
> "The New model "Ren pride" that assumed..."
> 
> Rangeman is now Ren pride?!


Yes of course it is

Ren Pride is something our fellow Sjors have a weakness for that is for sure!:-d















:-d:-d:-d


----------



## TZA

as a few have already mentioned, my dilemma is whether or not to purchase the 9400-3 when avail or wait for additional colors to release. I'm a big fan of the MiSG colors and I kno I won't need two of this watch. 

I'll prolly hold up for now... of course until I see wrists shots of everyone else's 9400. then I'll pull the trigger, haha. but seriously, I'd like to kno what other colors will be released. if anyone has any concrete info pls share. thanks!


----------



## theWrist

TZA said:


> as a few have already mentioned, my dilemma is whether or not to purchase the 9400-3 when avail or wait for additional colors to release. I'm a big fan of the MiSG colors and I kno I won't need two of this watch.
> 
> I'll prolly hold up for now... of course until I see wrists shots of everyone else's 9400. then I'll pull the trigger, haha. but seriously, I'd like to kno what other colors will be released. if anyone has any concrete info pls share. thanks!


for this watch though, I think the green one is the best fit for its "character" imho. wondering now if I should pull the trigger already! lol!


----------



## theWrist

thanks for the tip!


----------



## spena

any word if Seiyajapan will carry this bad boy?


also has casio improved the clarity of the negative display for the GW-9400BJ-1JF


----------



## Wojo

spena said:


> any word if Seiyajapan will carry this bad boy?
> 
> also has casio improved the clarity of the negative display for the GW-9400BJ-1JF


I have a Negative display G-9300GY that I can read in very low light, it is so crisp. I'm sure it will be as good or better than that.


----------



## xevious

Do the specifications look any better with regard to temperature sensing? I take it you still need to remove the watch for an accurate reading, unless you've got it strapped around a sleeve or glove. I just wonder if the V3 technology improvements provide a shorter time for temperature reading stability.

If there's one thing that I'm quite impressed with it's the 23 month power reserve claim. I'm expecting that this is without the use of any sensors.


----------



## hiker

was checking the negative rangeman...its greenish color is much lighter than I expected.wish they had made its color dark green like prw 1200


----------



## Sedi

xevious said:


> If there's one thing that I'm quite impressed with it's the 23 month power reserve claim. I'm expecting that this is without the use of any sensors.


I'm pretty certain this only applies in PS-mode when the watch completely shuts down all functions except internal timekeeping. The manual (E-103) mentions seven months:


> Power Supply:
> Solar panel and one rechargeable battery
> Approximate battery operating time: 7 months (from full charge to Level 4) under the following
> conditions:
> • Light: 1.5 seconds/day
> • Beeper: 10 seconds/day
> • Direction readings: 20 times/month
> • Climbs: Once (approximately 1 hour of altitude readings)/month
> • Barometric pressure change indicator readings: Approximately 24 hours/month
> • Barometric pressure graph: Readings every 2 hours
> • Time calibration signal receive: 4 minutes/day
> • Display: 18 hours/day


cheers, Sedi


----------



## xevious

Ah, great -- thanks, Sedi. I haven't been able to find the manual to download. I'd read the 23 months on some specification bullet list somewhere, but the 7 months wasn't mentioned. Figured. ;-)


----------



## Sedi

xevious said:


> Ah, great -- thanks, Sedi. I haven't been able to find the manual to download.


http://www.servicecasio.com/web/download/manual/3410_EA.pdf

cheers, Sedi


----------



## vkimo

I'm liking the green more, but can't get into the whole negative display thing. Maybe I'll buy both and swap modules?


----------



## xevious

Thanks for the manual link, Sedi. |> Funny how the other CASIO websites don't have it yet (either download or on-line viewing) seeing as the official document has already been prepared.










*Picard*: "I rarely go on away missions, but when I do--I wear a Rangeman."


----------



## spena

Not sure if its already posted by Higuchi replied to my inquiry and they will be selling the rangeman for $398 USD inclusive S&H


----------



## hiker

Sedi said:


> I'm pretty certain this only applies in PS-mode when the watch completely shuts down all functions except internal timekeeping. The manual (E-103) mentions seven months:
> 
> cheers, Sedi


this is still pretty impressive battery life for a multifunction watch.riseman had Approx. battery life: 9 months on full charge (without further exposure to light)


----------



## duke4c

hiker said:


> this is still pretty impressive battery life for a multifunction watch.riseman had Approx. battery life: 9 months on full charge (without further exposure to light)


I think that this is mostly due to ver 3 sensors that spend penuts of power when comparing to older baro module on Riseman.


----------



## Sedi

hiker said:


> this is still pretty impressive battery life for a multifunction watch.riseman had Approx. battery life: 9 months on full charge (without further exposure to light)


Not too impressive IMO - Rangeman has 7 months - the PRG-240 already had 6 with the v.2 sensor. But I guess the power the sensor uses is not that much compared to the other features - especially the backlight.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Blunderact

Is the display as small as the Riseman? 


Blunderact


----------



## Wojo

I'm still waiting for someone to post pics of a green Rangemman up, comparing it to some other green and black Gs. Does anyone have the green Rangeman in the mail already??


----------



## starscream

Not sure if already shared..


----------



## Milos

starscream1017 said:


> [video=youtube;q6TSYdI_vTU]
> Not sure if already shared..


THANKS for the heads-up


----------



## starscream




----------



## Chrisek

About time Tanaka-san! Thank you starscream!

sent with aloha


----------



## starscream




----------



## hiker

when will the non atomic G9400 will be released.any idea?


----------



## Watchphile

It would appear from the videos that the case back can be opened without having to remove the band first, as the (integrated wrist conformance portion of the) strap does not overlap with the case back. My guess is that it's because the GW-9400 is a large watch and this design will minimize overhangs.


----------



## Chrisek

hiker said:


> when will the non atomic G9400 will be released.any idea?


There was a rumor of the UK getting a non-atomic version but have not seen anything official yet.

sent with aloha


----------



## TZA

I have a gulfman (9110, shares the same band with the riseman) and wished the strap screws were flush with the strap instead of protruding out. so brings me to my point... been looking at the rangeman pics more and more and noticed its the same sorta design. strap screws are sticking out like the plugs on frankensteins neck. =|*•*|= bummer. minor detail but I'm not a fan of that. does this bother anybody else or any of the current owners?

tbh, I don't like my strap on my gulfman anyway. 

but... congrats to everyone who've scored! waiting it out as long as I can


----------



## hiker

Chrisek said:


> There was a rumor of the UK getting a non-atomic version but have not seen anything official yet.
> 
> sent with aloha


thanks a lot for this info...I hope they launch g9400 with mrp of 250 I guess


----------



## starscream




----------



## yschow

Here is some of my opinions and comparison size of the newly released with 9200 Riseman, Protrek PRW-3000

A) Overall design of Rangeman is closely follow the design of the 8900 series with thicker resin, circular rings is follow the design of the 1000 Frogman, screen arrangement is followed closely to the 9300 series Mudman. At first, it's looks ugly at bit due to 4 corner decorative screw. However, after wearing for sometimes, it's normal for me. One thing to complained, too many bricks corner design, Casio should 'smooth' it or round it out on corner design.

B) Buttons: Button performance has been improved significantly, big in size, soft yet sturdy when pressed. Feels not too hard nor too soft. I like the way they inclusive of 'groove' on the buttons surface for better grip, using the same concept from the A1100 series aviator lineup with includes button guard for the 'Sensor' button. For drawbacks, Casio should use different colour coding to differentiate the "Sensor" with other buttons, it's looks cheap for me due to same usage of stainless steel white color.

C) Strap: As my model is J model (Japan Specs), colour code no. 3 means is using Carbon Fiber strap with light olive colour, it's looks better compares to stock pictures, there might be more colourful strap options to be release soon in future. Overall feel is excellent, comfortable and lightweight when wearing it.

D) Weight: It's feels a bit heavy compares to 9200 Riseman and 9300 Mudman might due factors of thicker resin, more sensors to be packed in the module, thicker stainless steel plate cover but still acceptable compares to 1000 Frogman which more heavier.

E) Functions: As this model is using mostly of the function from Protrek PRW-3000, theres not much significant on this Rangeman too. Menu arrangement is closely followed using both 9200 Riseman and Mudman 9300, including button shortcut quickly return to time mode by pressing and holding the mode button by 2 seconds. The digit height and size is near similarly to 9300 digits but shorter. For circular rings, is looks like rings brought over from 1000 Frogman with minor tweaks, not much significant changes overall.

Some repeat or improvements of Rangeman are as follow.

a) ABC functions can activated in of the ANY of the 11 modes of this watch. To return to time mode, just press the mode button.
b) Time and Date Recorder mode in time mode by pressing the upper right button in 0.5 seconds.
c) Starting your stopwatch in time keeping mode at the lower right button will start the stopwatch in the stopwatch mode.
d) For sensor button, you can choose which measurement function you want to use. Example BARO, when you pressing mode button, it will returned to time mode, pressing the sensor button again, it will returned back to same BARO, it won't reset back to other sensor mode. 
e) If you pressing the test screen button (using button adjust + mode + forward), when scroll forward using forward button, you will see the actual module is taken from Protrek PRW-3000 module number 3414 v3, revision 004.
f) Log Data Storage: By adding 40 memory records space, this a major improvement which I notice is a plus for me, buy storing 4 type of informations: Day Date/Time Records & ABC records.

Contrast: For anyone who took the negative version be prepared as the contrast is worst. It's dimmer compares to my GB 9300 Mudman which brighter due to 'gold accent' factor, still not understand why they won't adding contrast adjustment function for it.

Overall: As this the first ABC G-Shock from Casio, there is still much room for for improvement.

a) Please add in AUTO REPEAT functions back to CDT and LONGER CDT TIME.
b) Still no ALTI LOCK function for ALTIMETER, please add in back the ALTI Stopwatch Function which found on 9200 Riseman.
c) Putting dual LED light is better than one.

Additional thoughts / comments are welcomed.

Some of the photos with PRW-3000 & Riseman.

cheers.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rangeman - what do we know so far?

I know that I really, really like this watch! Yes it has a type of angular look to the case, but I'm a fan of that. I love large Gs, and I would put this one in that category, but it fits VERY well and is extremely comfortable. (I dare say, it fits better than my 1000-series Frogs do, though I still love those too!)

Some other things about this watch that I think are cool:


it's hard to show this in the pics, but the light button has a somewhat darker finish than the other buttons, which are just plain silver. This darker hue on the light button lets it blend in better with the case for a sleeker look.
I like the ability to go into the stopwatch mode with one button push!
really like the sunrise/sunset mode -- not found (to my knowledge) on any of my other Gs or Protreks.
Casio has paid attention to little details in this watch -- like, the polishing on the ends of the strap keeper, and the touches of texture on the sides of the strap, and the end of the strap, that match the same texture on the buttons.
the ability, as was already mentioned, to have the sensor button take you first to the mode in which you are most interested -- A, B, or C.
the ability to set the altimeter to one of two modes: mode 1 takes a measurement once/second for first 3 minutes, then once/five seconds for an hour; mode 2 takes a measurement once/second for first 3 minutes, then once every 2 minutes for 12 hours.
has a double tang on the strap rather than just a single. Minor detail, I know, but I like it.
the data recall mode works for the date/time, as well as each ABC mode.
the fact that it has a 1000 hour stopwatch and 24 hr countdown timer.

It would probably be my PERFECT G if it also had a moon phase and tide graph mode.. but, hey, that's life. ;-)

The only negative I can come up with so far is price, but I realize I could have gotten a better deal if I had been more patient! (patience is always in short supply for me when I'm looking at a new G!) :-d


----------



## leicashot

Anyone know why the english instructions can't be found online anymore? Has Casio removed it?


----------



## MCZK

leicashot said:


> Anyone know why the english instructions can't be found online anymore? Has Casio removed it?


http://www.servicecasio.com/web/download/manual/3410_EA.pdf

Seems to work now.


----------



## leicashot

yep thanks worked, cheers again mate ;-)



MCZK said:


> http://www.servicecasio.com/web/download/manual/3410_EA.pdf
> 
> Seems to work now.


----------



## xDavex

I apologize if this has been answered before, but will the US version of the Rangeman be Solar/Atomic? Thanks in advance 

Edit: Also, has it been established whether the JPY version of the watch will display the temp in Fahrenheit?


----------



## yankeexpress

xDavex said:


> I apologize if this has been answered before, but will the US version of the Rangeman be Solar/Atomic? Thanks in advance
> 
> Edit: Also, has it been established whether the JPY version of the watch will display the temp in Fahrenheit?


US version has not appeared yet to my knowledge.

All Rangeman including the JDM have degrees F setting except when set on Tokyo time zone.


----------



## hiker

has rangeman have just manual recording option of data (abc) or automatic record at specific interval option is also present? by the way the records of all three (abc) is huge plus in rangeman.strange that they have not made any protrek yet with recording capability of all three sensor functions (abc)


----------



## Joakim Agren

New Rangeman commercial just released by Casio New Zealand:






It sure is a cool piece!:-!


----------



## XBladeX

Review:

http://mygshock.com/2013/10/11/rang...ew/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## STEELINOX

XBladeX said:


> Review:
> 
> Rangeman GW-9400J-1 G-Shock Video Review | mygshock.com


Nice review !:-!


----------



## XBladeX

http://mygshock.com/2013/10/14/green-gw-9400-3-rangeman-g-shock/


----------



## alexs12

XBladeX said:


> Green GW-9400-3 Rangeman G-Shock | mygshock.com


You should have posted this link instead, good sir:
50 Gs

No harm no foul  
The Great Sjors strikes again with some of the best piece of unofficial CASIO marketing ever done on the internet this side of fwupow's YT videos!


----------



## EsTxDr

So anyone have insight on timing of the US release? Nov 1st vs middle/end of Nov? It isn't listed on the US Casio website, my local jeweler couldn't place an advanced order either. 

Just curious, I'll be a first time g-shock owner and I'm excited about it!


----------



## Snoweagle

EsTxDr said:


> So anyone have insight on timing of the US release? Nov 1st vs middle/end of Nov? It isn't listed on the US Casio website, my local jeweler couldn't place an advanced order either.
> 
> Just curious, I'll be a first time g-shock owner and I'm excited about it!


Welcome to the G club! The Rangeman is indeed a great watch and also a great first G!


----------



## EsTxDr

Snoweagle said:


> Welcome to the G club! The Rangeman is indeed a great watch and also a great first G!


Thank you! I'm excited about getting my hands on the rangeman.


----------



## Snoweagle

EsTxDr said:


> Thank you! I'm excited about getting my hands on the rangeman.


I feel excited for you too, just as I felt while awaiting for mine.


----------



## XBladeX

http://mygshock.com/2013/10/18/new-videos-rangeman-guide-nigel-sylvester/


----------



## KimZim

"Rangeman: What do we know so far"?

...it's AWESOME!


----------



## Odie

EsTxDr said:


> So anyone have insight on timing of the US release? Nov 1st vs middle/end of Nov? It isn't listed on the US Casio website, my local jeweler couldn't place an advanced order either.
> 
> Just curious, I'll be a first time g-shock owner and I'm excited about it!


It will be released at the end of November. I already placed my store order.


----------



## alexs12

I have a (non-)complaint: I wore my Rangeman only a few times, and now, even when I wear other G's, I find myself unconsciously trying to go back to home time by long-pressing the Mode button or trying to start the stopwatch from home time by pressing the Forward button. If I know CASIO, though, those cool features will not be commonly adopted in future models. Sometimes, I do wish the future were already here: the future in which we can download onto our watch any customizable feature set or module we like...


----------



## civic98

alexs12 said:


> I have a (non-)complaint: I wore my Rangeman only a few times, and now, even when I wear other G's, I find myself unconsciously trying to go back to home time by long-pressing the Mode button or trying to start the stopwatch from home time by pressing the Forward button. If I know CASIO, though, those cool features will not be commonly adopted in future models. Sometimes, I do wish the future were already here: the future in which we can download onto our watch any customizable feature set or module we like...


You are looking at the Suunto Ambit (original & 2nd version), with customizable features/apps, of which is an excellent idea but implementation somewhat not without issues. But the toughness of a G-Shock is unmatched.


----------



## STEELINOX

A programmable ABC, now that's an intriguing idea !


Sent from my Super iPhone 5s using Tapatalk - !


----------



## JarenCarter

Slightly a bit off topic but I gotta ask this question. I keep seeing in reviews of the Rangeman on how awesome it is that you can go back to time keeping mode by holding down the Mode button. I seriously must be missing something because I've known about this and it's been available on every Casio watch I've gotten in the past few years including a 2 year old Edifice. Was this feature not available for older G-shocks or something?


----------



## civic98

JarenCarter said:


> Slightly a bit off topic but I gotta ask this question. I keep seeing in reviews of the Rangeman on how awesome it is that you can go back to time keeping mode by holding down the Mode button. I seriously must be missing something because I've known about this and it's been available on every Casio watch I've gotten in the past few years including a 2 year old Edifice. Was this feature not available for older G-shocks or something?


I think the Rangeman is awesome in many ways, and the returning to Time mode thingy is just a small part of it, and not the determining factor.


----------



## whiterabbit05

JarenCarter said:


> Slightly a bit off topic but I gotta ask this question. I keep seeing in reviews of the Rangeman on how awesome it is that you can go back to time keeping mode by holding down the Mode button. I seriously must be missing something because I've known about this and it's been available on every Casio watch I've gotten in the past few years including a 2 year old Edifice. Was this feature not available for older G-shocks or something?


By god you're right! Just tested and worked on my Mudman.

I don't remember the manual ever saying this....


----------



## Snoweagle

Rangeman - The most feature-rich G-Shock, ever!


----------



## alexs12

*Rangeman: What do we know so far?
*
We know that "_it's not easy being green!_"


----------



## ShockZone

Rangeman =Awesome.


----------



## EsTxDr

Odie said:


> It will be released at the end of November. I already placed my store order.


Thank for the info.

Any idea how they placed the order this early? My local jeweler tried but there just isn't any info on Casio's website, or in the jewelers order website that would give them a product number.


----------



## Odie

You have to plan way in advance for this type of order. I knew about this many months ago


----------



## EsTxDr

Odie said:


> You have to plan way in advance for this type of order. I knew about this many months ago


As did I. The problem was the jeweler has no product code from Casio to order with.


----------



## fantom1981

CASIO G-SHOCK MASTER OF G RANGEMAN GW-9400J - MAHARISHI X CASIO ;-)


----------



## Chrisek

That's actually kind of a deal! Full retail for the Rangeman (JDM retail) and you get the other stuff. 

sent with aloha


----------



## vkimo

I emailed Casio and they said, and I quote:

"The Rangeman will be release mid november in the U.S. It will be sold at Macy's and tourneau stores."

I'm still hoping to be able to grab the US release model on Amazon/eBay for under 275$ Is this feasible?


----------



## GregoryD

vkimo said:


> I emailed Casio and they said, and I quote:
> 
> "The Rangeman will be release mid november in the U.S. It will be sold at Macy's and tourneau stores."
> 
> I'm still hoping to be able to grab the US release model on Amazon/eBay for under 275$ Is this feasible?


You might have to give it a little time for the price to come down under $275, but seeing that JDM versions had a 25% discount right away, I don't think it'll take too long for the price to drop.


----------



## vkimo

A lot of manufacture's MSRP or what they charge on their site seems to be 10-15% more. Makes me wonder who ever shops of the companies website.


----------



## Blunderact

Hi, I don't know if this will be Off-topic. The digits in dial window of my Rangeman flickers once in a while. Sometimes when I touch the button, the digits on the dial flicker. It also happens when I play with the button. It's like it turns off and on in fraction of a second. I am worried.


----------



## Watchphile

Blunderact said:


> Hi, I don't know if this will be Off-topic. The digits in dial window of my Rangeman flickers once in a while. Sometimes when I touch the button, the digits on the dial flicker. It also happens when I play with the button. It's like it turns off and on in fraction of a second. I am worried.


Seems like a circuitry blip that may or may not be corrected by an AC Reset. I would suggest that you return/exchange it if feasible.

Any chance of a short video to illustrate the phenomenon?


----------



## XBladeX

I'm looking almost everyday on German Amazon for the Rangeman, but it's still not listed. So I searched on idealo.de and this came out:

http://m.ebay.de/itm/161115178444

Almost 275 EUR...but I don't like to buy new products on eBay...I don't trust eBay somehow ?


----------



## vkimo

OK, so I went to Macy's today and they had it! 300$, I went to buy it and the woman told me about some goofy promotion where you buy the watch now, but you don't get it til December 4th. I guess because a sale is on the 4th and they like when you preorder, beats me. The discount was 25% which is pretty darn good, brought my total to just under 240 (6% sales tax in PA) So yep, I am the proud owner of a Rangeman, technically speaking.

I took a picture to hold me over....yep...just gotta wait til Decemeber 4th...just under a month...not too bad....still waiting.......sigh....


----------



## riffraff

$300? Score! Beats the current ebay prices, that's for sure.


----------



## vkimo

riffraff said:


> $300? Score! Beats the current ebay prices, that's for sure.


Yeah, you said it! I actually paid 240$, but can't pick it up intil December 4th. I've been waiting months for this watch and a few more weeks won't kill me.


----------



## EsTxDr

Nice!! Thanks for letting us know. I'll be going by my local Macy's asap.


----------



## tgdtown

vkimo said:


> Yeah, you said it! I actually paid 240$, but can't pick it up intil December 4th. I've been waiting months for this watch and a few more weeks won't kill me.


That's cool, Vk can you post the sku# from your purchase, please?


----------



## vkimo

tgdtown said:


> That's cool, Vk can you post the sku# from your purchase, please?


Sorry, I don't physically have the box so I couldn't tell you. You could call the store and ask I'd imagine though.


----------



## tgdtown

vkimo said:


> Sorry, I don't physically have the box so I couldn't tell you. You could call the store and ask I'd imagine though.


Give me the store info: please (number).... Thanks!


----------



## vkimo

PM sent with info.


----------



## vkimo

Could someone who already owns the US version tell me if their strap keeper is chrome or plastic? I assumed the chrome would only be featured on the JDM carbon bracelet. However the ones at the mall in town have the chrome. I'm wishfully thinking that maybe they got some JDM stocked on accident.


----------



## Joakim Agren

vkimo said:


> Could someone who already owns the US version tell me if their strap keeper is chrome or plastic? I assumed the chrome would only be featured on the JDM carbon bracelet. However the ones at the mall in town have the chrome. I'm wishfully thinking that maybe they got some JDM stocked on accident.


All the Rangeman's have the stainless steel strap keeper. The just released GW-9430 Lightning yellow Rangeman have a gold colored IP coated stainless steel strap keeper. The others have a regular silver one.


----------



## Silverswoosh

We get metal keepers, but I doubt we get CF straps.


----------



## vkimo

I wonder why the Rangeman isn't on the US G Shock or Casio page yet.


----------



## kung-fusion

Silverswoosh said:


> We get metal keepers, but I doubt we get CF straps.


No CF straps on the export version, but every Rangeman is atomic, which is a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## EsTxDr

vkimo said:


> I wonder why the Rangeman isn't on the US G Shock or Casio page yet.


I'm wondering this as well. I can't find a single local retailer (including Macy's) that has them or has any idea what they are, including if they can order one.


----------



## Chrisek

They are in full stock at Macy's. Maybe try a different location?









sent with aloha


----------



## EsTxDr

I guess I'm going to have to drive, in rural Texas it can be a long drive to find another Macy's. 

Where are you guys (geographically) that you are finding all these?


----------



## kung-fusion

EsTxDr said:


> I guess I'm going to have to drive, in rural Texas it can be a long drive to find another Macy's.
> 
> Where are you guys (geographically) that you are finding all these?


I am in southern California, plenty of malls here. I went to three Macy's all within 5 miles of each other (one of the malls has two Macy's). One had a single rangeman, one had three, and one had none. Every place will have a different stock. Best to call ahead before making the drive if it is going to be more than a few miles.


----------



## Rocat

FYI,

I just called Macy's and the nice lady checked the computer for the Rangeman SKU 00079767980627. She said the only places on the east coast that had them were New York and Florida. She said the west coast had them but no other places on the east coast. She said I could come to the store during F & F and order it for 25% off plus free shipping to my house. $75 off of $300 plus free shipping isn't bad.

Good hunting and have a great day


----------



## Chrisek

EsTxDr said:


> I guess I'm going to have to drive, in rural Texas it can be a long drive to find another Macy's.
> 
> Where are you guys (geographically) that you are finding all these?


Also, you can go to your local Macy's and they can order them for you with free shipping to your home (great customer service). Or you can just call in. When you say "rural Texas" I imagine big driving distances ;-).

sent with aloha


----------



## EsTxDr

Chrisek said:


> Also, you can go to your local Macy's and they can order them for you with free shipping to your home (great customer service). Or you can just call in. When you say "rural Texas" I imagine big driving distances ;-).
> 
> sent with aloha


Big driving distances is exactly what I was referring to. 

My Macy's told me to look on their website and if it was there they could order it. lol Customer service? What?


----------



## vkimo

Honestly, even after checking on the phone I would still go down to the store and check. There's so many models and numbers, an employee could easily say they don't have it out of sheer laziness.


----------



## KillaSkill

I've heard rumors that the Rangeman can deliver babies. That's the C in ABC. Child birth. We'll get to A and B later.


----------



## JarenCarter

KillaSkill said:


> I've heard rumors that the Rangeman can deliver babies. That's the C in ABC. Child birth. We'll get to A and B later.


Really? I heard the Rangeman can _*prevent*_ babies, with the C standing for contraceptive. Hmm...:think:


----------



## vkimo

I thought ABC stood for Always Buy Casio..


----------



## gripmaster

Chrisek said:


> They are in full stock at Macy's. Maybe try a different location?
> 
> View attachment 1285233
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


Damn that's an entire army!!


----------



## KillaSkill

You're both wring. C child birth. A and B later.


----------



## EsTxDr

Well, looks like its made it up on the gshock.com site now.

GW9400-1 - Master_of_G - Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock


----------



## Icosahedron

It's here, too:

GW9400-1 - GW9400-1 - G-Shock, Black, Mens, Tough, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

But so far they seem to be advertising it rather than selling it.



EsTxDr said:


> Well, looks like its made it up on the gshock.com site now.
> 
> GW9400-1 - Master_of_G - Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock


----------



## vkimo

Is it safe to assume the US will not have the black model with neg display? I would have gotten the green if it had a normal display.


----------



## Cbrbamby09

vkimo said:


> Is it safe to assume the US will not have the black model with neg display? I would have gotten the green if it had a normal display.


Ditto. I would love green with regular display, almost wanna buy another black one and swap the band and bezel for a green one


----------



## bender

A bit OT but still Rangeman related

Rangeman advertising by Akira manga artist Katsuhiro Otomo










Kinda recognized the line work and weird/unique facial expression that Otomo uses. Don't know why a Cyborg and a Zombie would wear a watch though. 

regarding Akira, i like the art and visuals but the story is somewhat of a mess. Domu is much better.


----------



## Chrisek

vkimo said:


> Is it safe to assume the US will not have the black model with neg display? I would have gotten the green if it had a normal display.


At this time you are correct. I would think it'll eventually come, but I'm not great at predicting Casio USA :what:

sent with aloha


----------



## Blunderact

Watchphile said:


> Seems like a circuitry blip that may or may not be corrected by an AC Reset. I would suggest that you return/exchange it if feasible.
> 
> Any chance of a short video to illustrate the phenomenon?


This is the issue i was referring. I am rubbing (touching only) my fingers around the bezel and touching the metal portions and, for whatever reason, the digits flicker (at the 4 sec portion). I did not push any button. This happens regularly. Maybe my fingers has static charge and it goes into the system of the watch but that should not be the case since we all know that static electricity do happen.

Rangeman issue - YouTube


----------



## vkimo

Dose anyone have the JDM version AND the US model? I was wondering if aside from the strap if there were any other differences. Perhaps the Japanese model is made with better materials or just feels more solid.


----------



## Chrisek

I'm still curious if it is just straps or not. As soon as my yellow comes in, I'm walking into Macy's to compare. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Joakim Agren

vkimo said:


> Dose anyone have the JDM version AND the US model? I was wondering if aside from the strap if there were any other differences. Perhaps the Japanese model is made with better materials or just feels more solid.


The JDM carbon Fiber straps version is supposedly 12 grams heavier 92 grams vs 80 grams due to the carbon insert. The carbon fiber strap is probably also a bit stiffer.


----------



## Sedi

I'm pretty sure it's really just the strap - they both come from the same factory - no reason to make a "lesser" version for the international market. My Rangeman (european version) is definitely one of the best I ever saw when it comes to build quality - maybe surpassed by the GWF-1000 or MRGs but definitely not many other models seem so high-end when you actually see it in person and use it - those buttons are simply awesome - so much better than the buttons of the Riseman - I can fully understand that they discontinued the Riseman after the release of the Rangemam. Build quality is far better (even though not all of the features maybe - the Rangeman lacks the time-swap feature for instance).

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Watchphile

Blunderact said:


> This is the issue i was referring. I am rubbing (touching only) my fingers around the bezel and touching the metal portions and, for whatever reason, the digits flicker (at the 4 sec portion). I did not push any button. This happens regularly. Maybe my fingers has static charge and it goes into the system of the watch but that should not be the case since we all know that static electricity do happen.
> 
> Rangeman issue - YouTube


I'd be surprised if it's due to statics.

Thanks for putting the video together.


----------



## vkimo

Chrisek said:


> I'm still curious if it is just straps or not. As soon as my yellow comes in, I'm walking into Macy's to compare.
> 
> sent with aloha


That's a great idea. Please share your findings or PM me when you compare. I'm OCD (Official Casio Dude) like you!


----------



## Blunderact

Watchphile said:


> I'd be surprised if it's due to statics.
> 
> Thanks for putting the video together.


My pleasure. Can anyone help me send this issue to casio so that they can address the issue? Thanks


----------



## ZASKAR36

Blunderact said:


> This is the issue i was referring. I am rubbing (touching only) my fingers around the bezel and touching the metal portions and, for whatever reason, the digits flicker (at the 4 sec portion). I did not push any button. This happens regularly. Maybe my fingers has static charge and it goes into the system of the watch but that should not be the case since we all know that static electricity do happen.
> 
> Rangeman issue - YouTube


That is a defective unit. I wouldn't mess around and highly recommend you exchange it for a new unit from the retailer you bought it from.


----------



## Jrad11

I'm new so sorry if this is in the wrong place. I've own other g shocks that have the thermometer and your body temp messes with it so you have to recalibrate it. Does anyone know if the rangeman has the same thermometer problem ?


----------



## OkiFrog

I was in a bike accident, hit by a taxi and ended up with a broken and dislocated elbow. With only one hand I've found the Rangeman's buttons to be a dream, I can easily get to all the functions with ease. Love the Rangeman.


----------



## Snoweagle

OkiFrog said:


> I was in a bike accident, hit by a taxi and ended up with a broken and dislocated elbow. With only one hand I've found the Rangeman's buttons to be a dream, I can easily get to all the functions with ease. Love the Rangeman.


Oh dear! Hope you'll recover ASAP though.

In the meantime, enjoy your Rangeman as much as I do!


----------



## starscream




----------



## MCZK

Jrad11 said:


> I'm new so sorry if this is in the wrong place. I've own other g shocks that have the thermometer and your body temp messes with it so you have to recalibrate it. Does anyone know if the rangeman has the same thermometer problem ?


Yes, although I don't know of any type of equipment that you wear on your skin and is capable of ignoring the heat one generates.


----------



## Snoweagle

I find myself re-calibrating the altimeter much more.


----------



## Reloko

Snoweagle said:


> I find myself re-calibrating the altimeter much more.


I do that to my PAW2000t all the time. But the barometer, compass are spot on to my ABC watch.


----------



## Snoweagle

Reloko said:


> I do that to my PAW2000t all the time. But the barometer, compass are spot on to my ABC watch.


I still don't know how to calibrate the compass though...barometer is also spot on but having the calibrate the altimeter can be a chore.


----------



## TerryMP

If anyone is interested I ordered my Rangeman Monday the 18th from Macy's and Received the the watch Thursday (21st). The Macy's worker sold the watch to me for $225 + Ohio 
tax $15.19 = $240.19. My watch came with a box and tin. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## vkimo

TerryMP said:


> If anyone is interested I ordered my Rangeman Monday the 18th from Macy's and Received the the watch Thursday (21st). The Macy's worker sold the watch to me for $225 + Ohio
> tax $15.19 = $240.19. My watch came with a box and tin.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Did you do the friend and family sale? I ordered mine a few weeks back but can't pick it up til the 4th of Dec. I hope mine comes with a tin.


----------



## TerryMP

The Macy's lady was going to sale me the Rangeman for $300 over the phone. I then asked her when the December 4th sale comes should I just walk into a Macy's store and ask for the difference. The Macy's girl talked to her manager and they decided to give me the discount immediately. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## EsTxDr

They must be exclusive to specific Macy's. My local macy's doesn't have them, and can't order it. It isn't on the Macy's website either. Casio told me they will not be selling it via gshock.com either, although the green (-03) was added to the online store recently.


----------



## EsTxDr

vkimo said:


> OK, so I went to Macy's today and they had it! 300$, I went to buy it and the woman told me about some goofy promotion where you buy the watch now, but you don't get it til December 4th. I guess because a sale is on the 4th and they like when you preorder, beats me. The discount was 25% which is pretty darn good, brought my total to just under 240 (6% sales tax in PA) So yep, I am the proud owner of a Rangeman, technically speaking.
> 
> I took a picture to hold me over....yep...just gotta wait til Decemeber 4th...just under a month...not too bad....still waiting.......sigh....


Would you mind PMing me the store info as well? I've called several Macy's in many states and have yet to find one.


----------



## Reloko

EsTxDr said:


> Would you mind PMing me the store info as well? I've called several Macy's in many states and have yet to find one.


Try to call them again and tell them to look for this SKU 00079767980627, it's item number for Casio GW9400 Rangeman.


----------



## EsTxDr

Reloko said:


> Try to call them again and tell them to look for this SKU 00079767980627, it's item number for Casio GW9400 Rangeman.


Must be a local Macy's SKU, my Macy's couldn't make anything out of it. Casio did tell me the watch was exclusive to only "certain retailers". 
However I do see the black 9400 on the shopcasio.com site listed as "out of stock". This is the first its shown up on the site at all, so maybe we are moving closer to an online purchase.


----------



## Icosahedron

Now it says "ships within 10 business days". Progress!

ShopCasio.com | G-SHOCK GW9400-1 Black


----------



## vkimo

Do any of the other functions become compromised due to body heat?


----------



## Snoweagle

vkimo said:


> Do any of the other functions become compromised due to body heat?


As far as I know, only the thermometer.


----------



## Cbrbamby09

I just ordered another one from shqp, but this time a u.s. model regular display. My intention was to swap out the black bezel and strap for a green one cus they don't make the green in positive display and now I can't find anywhere that sells the friggin strap in green.


----------



## kung-fusion

Cbrbamby09 said:


> I just ordered another one from shqp, but this time a u.s. model regular display. My intention was to swap out the black bezel and strap for a green one cus they don't make the green in positive display and now I can't find anywhere that sells the friggin strap in green.


Usually parts for new models don't start showing up for a few months at least.


----------



## Blunderact

kung-fusion said:


> Usually parts for new models don't start showing up for a few months at least.


He is buying two, i understand. He will buy Green and black then swap the bezel and strap. Looks awesome!!


----------



## BEEZ

Just went into Macy's, got the F&F + 20% off for signing up for Macy card = $180 + 10% tax = $198. Pick up my green beauty on the 4th, I can wait for that price. Btw this is in South Seattle Macy's and was the last green.


----------



## vkimo

BEEZ said:


> Just went into Macy's, got the F&F + 20% off for signing up for Macy card = $180 + 10% tax = $198. Pick up my green beauty on the 4th, I can wait for that price. Btw this is in South Seattle Macy's and was the last green.


That's a sweet deal. I was tempted to get another 20% off but the last thing I need is another credit card.


----------



## EsTxDr

So jealous of you guys getting the F&F sales. I ended up having a phone conversation with Casio and finally got a phone order done to be filled Dec 6th. I would suspect that is when the shopcasio.com stock will come in as well. 
Full $300 but at least I've finally secured mine. First time g-shock owner now!


----------



## BEEZ

No worries there, hold onto it for 3 months and then cut it up😜 and close the account, might seem extreme but worth it considering 40% off list. Don't think it will get that low for some time.


----------



## whiterabbit05

EsTxDr said:


> So jealous of you guys getting the F&F sales. I ended up having a phone conversation with Casio and finally got a phone order done to be filled Dec 6th. I would suspect that is when the shopcasio.com stock will come in as well.
> Full $300 but at least I've finally secured mine. First time g-shock owner now!


You're in Texas, why can't you go into a local Macy's or wait til Dec. 4th and possibly get it online?


----------



## vkimo

BEEZ said:


> No worries there, hold onto it for 3 months and then cut it up and close the account, might seem extreme but worth it considering 40% off list. Don't think it will get that low for some time.


At 40% off I was thinking of buying several, then selling off the duplicates to pay for mine.


----------



## EsTxDr

whiterabbit05 said:


> You're in Texas, why can't you go into a local Macy's or wait til Dec. 4th and possibly get it online?


As I've been saying, all the local Macy's 1) do not have the watch and 2) cannot order it. That includes all regional states as far north as Pennsylvania. None of the stores could offer any information regarding when they might have the watch in stock if at all. Casio says they are not sending to all stores and will not be refreshing stock in many of the stores that did receive the watch. There is no information that Dec 4th will bring any change to the current situation.

I did get it online (well over the phone) and its being shipped to me from Casio.

All of this has been listed above in this thread.


----------



## kung-fusion

BEEZ said:


> No worries there, hold onto it for 3 months and then cut it up and close the account, might seem extreme but worth it considering 40% off list. Don't think it will get that low for some time.


Opening new credit accounts can sometimes lower your overall credit score, not worth it for $40 savings, IMO


----------



## R0CKETMAN

I paid $238.50 US dollars "out the door" today for my black positive from Macys

FYI: not all stores have personal shoppers, which I obviously didn't need.


----------



## vkimo

It's out of stock now at the Macy's here.


----------



## EsTxDr

vkimo said:


> It's out of stock now at the Macy's here.


Yeah tried that one, thanks for the info by the way.


----------



## kung-fusion

To anyone who cares, Macy's at the South Bay Galleria in Redondo Beach has two of the black. Macy's at the Del Amo Fashion center in Torrance has one of the black but it is tucked way down at the floor level of the display and hiding in the back so no one will ever see it. What a horrible place to display your most feature rich and newest model. I swear Macy's workers are clueless about what they are selling.


----------



## AirWatch

kung-fusion said:


> I swear Macy's workers are clueless about what they are selling.


I think those displays at Macy's are set up and arranged by G-Shock vendors and Macy's staff don't mess with 'em, other than showing pieces to customers. If a watch is not sold after showing, it's put back where it was taken from. If sold, the space is either filled with another of the same model or left empty, if out-of-stock, until the vendor's next visit.


----------



## whiterabbit05

EsTxDr said:


> As I've been saying, all the local Macy's 1) do not have the watch and 2) cannot order it. That includes all regional states as far north as Pennsylvania. None of the stores could offer any information regarding when they might have the watch in stock if at all. Casio says they are not sending to all stores and will not be refreshing stock in many of the stores that did receive the watch. There is no information that Dec 4th will bring any change to the current situation.
> 
> I did get it online (well over the phone) and its being shipped to me from Casio.
> 
> All of this has been listed above in this thread.


Chill out brosef.


----------



## EsTxDr

whiterabbit05 said:


> Chill out brosef.


I'm chill hunny bunny.

Read the thread brosef.


----------



## yankeexpress

The Macy's in Fayetteville, NC had a weak collection of Gs. No Rangeman or Mudman or X-6900 or GDF that I might have been tempted to buy. I left empty handed, credit card intact.


----------



## Sedi

@whiterabbit05 and EsTxDr:
No name-calling please.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## BEEZ

As was I but they did not have any more of the green, they had 2 of the black and had 2 of the yellow at the beginning of Nov but sold within 2 days. When I told the salesperson they were going for $450+ on e-bay she got very interested in trying to order more.


----------



## BEEZ

I don't believe I would advocate for all esp. those with iffy credit standings, I was comfortable with doing it and don't expect others to follow suit.

Cheers!


----------



## kung-fusion

BEEZ said:


> As was I but they did not have any more of the green, they had 2 of the black and had 2 of the yellow at the beginning of Nov but sold within 2 days. When I told the salesperson they were going for $450+ on e-bay she got very interested in trying to order more.


You saw the yellow Rangeman at Macy's?


----------



## babola

BEEZ said:


> As was I but they did not have any more of the green, they had 2 of the black and had 2 of the yellow at the beginning of Nov but sold within 2 days. When I told the salesperson they were going for $450+ on e-bay she got very interested in trying to order more.


Someone got confused there, either you or the sales clerk. There are no yellow Rangeman's available in retail markets outside Japan.


----------



## whiterabbit05

EsTxDr said:


> I'm chill hunny bunny.
> 
> Read the thread brosef.


You called me hunny *blush*


----------



## tokensolution

I thought I was done buying Gs... gosh darn it, here I go again, on the hunt.


----------



## vkimo

Tell me about it. I found this site originally because I had an issue with my Seiko...that was all. After having been on the site a few weeks I now I have a wishlist with no less than 4 timepieces, I purchased 3 NATO straps with nothing to put them on, and I regularly stare at strangers wrists.

Thanks WUS.


----------



## BEEZ

babola said:


> Someone got confused there, either you or the sales clerk. There are no yellow Rangeman's available in retail markets outside Japan.


All I know is what she said, they "had two of the 30th anniversary yellow Rangeman at the beginning of Nov. & Sold within 2 days"


----------



## EsTxDr

babola said:


> Someone got confused there, either you or the sales clerk. There are no yellow Rangeman's available in retail markets outside Japan.


Just to add to the confusion, the Casio rep on the phone when ordering told me a red would also be available Dec 6th. For what its worth.



whiterabbit05 said:


> You called me hunny *blush*


More in the Sam Jackson Pulp Fiction way.


----------



## Hwkaholic

I can't tell by looking at photos and don't have time to research this entire thread....

Can someone help me out?? Does the negative display version have a shine to it (the bezel and body) as compared to the positive display version that is indeed matte?


----------



## EsTxDr

Just out of sheer curiosity. Is anyone on this thread military, first responder, disaster relief, etc? Anyone planning to own the watch because of the work they do or just for recreation?


----------



## Joakim Agren

Hwkaholic said:


> I can't tell by looking at photos and don't have time to research this entire thread....
> 
> Can someone help me out?? Does the negative display version have a shine to it (the bezel and body) as compared to the positive display version that is indeed matte?


The japanese domestic version with an orange eye and negative display has a semi gloss coating to make it appear blacker. So yes it does have some shine to it but not full gloss.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Thanks, Joakim!! I have a feeling that I am going to get one of each and see which I like better...


----------



## yankeexpress

EsTxDr said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity. Is anyone on this thread military, first responder, disaster relief, etc? Anyone planning to own the watch because of the work they do or just for recreation?


Check out my posts about using 2 Rangeman at sea for work. They are great watches.


----------



## vkimo

This Wednesday I will FINALLY be able to pick up mine which I pre-ordered at Macy's a month ago.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hwkaholic said:


> Thanks, Joakim!! I have a feeling that I am going to get one of each and see which I like better...


Very wise indeed! Let's go and do it ;-)


----------



## Snoweagle

yankeexpress said:


> Check out my posts about using 2 Rangeman at sea for work. They are great watches.


I bought it because it's to replace my Riseman and also for general and travel use. So yes, it's mainly recreation.


----------



## ZASKAR36

vkimo said:


> Tell me about it. I found this site originally because I had an issue with my Seiko...that was all. After having been on the site a few weeks I now I have a wishlist with no less than 4 timepieces, I purchased 3 NATO straps with nothing to put them on, and I regularly stare at strangers wrists.
> 
> Thanks WUS.


Hah. That's how it starts for most of us. Rangeman is high on my list too, even though I've accumulated 20 watches so far (5 of those being GShocks), just because I stumbled across this forum back in 2009.


----------



## yankeexpress

Anybody else heard this from a dealer?

"..... the Casio GW-9400-3ER model will be available in 10/15 business days and th other Casio watch you desire will be available in January due to delay in production." 

The "other Casio" is a positive black.


----------



## tokensolution

> To anyone who cares, Macy's at the South Bay Galleria in Redondo Beach has two of the black.


They are down to one, not due to me though 

At first I wanted the blacked out one, or the green one (men in military color?), but in hind sight maybe a good ole' "conventional" one would do the trick. The price is fantastic to anything I'm finding online. Thinking about selling my 'men in burning red' GW-7900RD to make room for the Rangeman, its hardly ever used and is just a shelf queen.


----------



## vkimo

I was relieved when I picked mine up at Macy's to find it came with a nice tin, and an instruction manual that would put Ulysses to shame.


----------



## xevious

I tried one on in the store and found it oddly uncomfortable. One set of strap holes had the watch wrapped too tight and the next set of holes was too loose. I've got some watches I've worn a little loose, but there's something about the case back on the Rangeman, where the metal back plate knocks against my wrist bone. Ugg! I so much wanted to get one of these and now I'm not so sure...


----------



## dcam1075

Just noticed that Amazon has a Prime seller selling the Black US version of the Rangeman for $240 delivered. Just FYI.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## EsTxDr

What? No Link?


----------



## dcam1075

Whoops, that might help.

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-GW-9400...e=UTF8&qid=1386283797&sr=8-3&keywords=gw-9400

Looks like only 5 left!
Just bought mine at Macy's through the friends and family sale or I would have jumped on this!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker

rangeman gw 9430 model is out too


----------



## yankeexpress

dcam1075 said:


> Just noticed that Amazon has a Prime seller selling the Black US version of the Rangeman for $240 delivered. Just FYI.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thx, wish they had the green one at that price as well.


----------



## hiker

and this yellow rangeman seems worldwide release,not japan only,as above was taken from hong kong based site


----------



## yankeexpress

dcam1075 said:


> Just noticed that Amazon has a Prime seller selling the Black US version of the Rangeman for $240 delivered. Just FYI.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Interesting that the picture is of the JDM version with the Carbon Fiber strap.


----------



## tokensolution

I could swear the one at Macys has 'carbon fiber' on it's strap. The US ones are carbon fiber correct? Which ones are not? Hong Kong, JDM models?



> Thx, wish they had the green one at that price as well.


x2


----------



## yankeexpress

tokensolution said:


> I could swear the one at Macys has 'carbon fiber' on it's strap. The US ones are carbon fiber correct? Which ones are not? Hong Kong, JDM models?


Nope, JDM is CF.
US is plain resin as is international.


----------



## MCZK

xevious said:


> I tried one on in the store and found it oddly uncomfortable. One set of strap holes had the watch wrapped too tight and the next set of holes was too loose. I've got some watches I've worn a little loose, but there's something about the case back on the Rangeman, where the metal back plate knocks against my wrist bone. Ugg! I so much wanted to get one of these and now I'm not so sure...


You could always get one and do Kung's Nato mod? Perfect fit.

Also, first time I tried mine I found it very uncomfortable for the same reason. Next day, tried again, loved it. No idea why but I've worn it nearly every day since and barely know it's there.


----------



## isezumi

Does anyone know how to change the graphic in the eye?

When I bought my Ranger it had a different way of counting seconds and then I set it to my home time zone which changed the cool graphic...

Anyone?


----------



## Sedi

When the stopwatch is running it looks like a windmill - when not it simply works like an analog seconds hand. 

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## isezumi

Sedi said:


> When the stopwatch is running it looks like a windmill - when not it simply works like an analog seconds hand.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


That's it!!!
When I bought it I pressed the 4 o'clock button by accident which started the stopwatch which I stopped/paused but never reset until coming back from holiday.

Thanks, Sedi!


----------



## Demonietto

Has anyone taken their Rangeman 'snorkelling'? Just curious about using the spinning buttons underwater, etc.


----------



## Z77

I found $239 offer for the GW-9400 international version on Amazon, if anyone interested!

Casio Men's GW-9400-1CR Master of G Digital Display Quartz Black Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

Edit: just ordered mine


----------



## Antidotez

Z77 said:


> I found $239 offer for the GW-9400 international version on Amazon, if anyone interested!
> 
> Casio Men's GW-9400-1CR Master of G Digital Display Quartz Black Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> Edit: just ordered mine


How did u get it down to 239.15. It shows in your link at 298.80 tho :-ss


----------



## Z77

I don't know, they upped the price some minutes ago. I don't know why this specific watch price keep fluctuates between 240 and 340 every day!

Yesterday another store had it for $240


----------



## Cbrbamby09

Couple of interesting things I noticed now that I have both the Japanese and American models, the resin on the band is different between the two. ( yes besides the carbon fiber) The Japanese model has a softer more skin like feel to it where the American model is almost a bit harder and more plasticy. Also, I panicked when I first got the Japanese one cus I couldn't get it to manually sync during the day, but later learned it was due to the reception noise and interference during daytime. However all day long I have been manually syncing the American model successfully and the Japanese model just keeps showing error ( japanese does sync at night every night so I don't really care anyways) but I just find it weird as these are supposed to be indentical.


----------



## Hwkaholic

My Japanese model syncs perfectly using the manual option.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Antidotez said:


> How did u get it down to 239.15. It shows in your link at 298.80 tho :-ss


Interestingly, the photo show the carbon fiber model. Will be very interested to learn that is what you actually get.


----------



## Cbrbamby09

Hwkaholic said:


> Interestingly, the photo show the carbon fiber model. Will be very interested to learn that is what you actually get.


You don't get the carbon fiber, I thought the same thing but I very much got regular resin


----------



## Hwkaholic

Cbrbamby09 said:


> You don't get the carbon fiber, I thought the same thing but I very much got regular resin


Bummer. Still an excellent price though! Based on what I have read of the two straps, the CF is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Antidotez

Bummer, I think i missed that 240 deal unfortunately. Wander around the net yesterday and another watch got into my attention : PRG-250T-7 - Watches - CASIO

Now i can choosse in between the rangeman and that protrek =))) Both are ABC watches :x


----------



## Hwkaholic

Antidotez said:


> Bummer, I think i missed that 240 deal unfortunately. Wander around the net yesterday and another watch got into my attention : PRG-250T-7 - Watches - CASIO
> 
> Now i can choosse in between the rangeman and that protrek =))) Both are ABC watches :x


You want the Rangeman.


----------



## yankeexpress

Hwkaholic said:


> You want the Rangeman.


They are both great watches.

The Rangeman has the more modern triple sensors and sunrise/sunset.
the Protrek has the tide graph.

I have both [actually a PRW-S2500MG] and now find myself wearing the Rangeman daily.


----------



## Antidotez

yankeexpress said:


> They are both great watches.
> 
> The Rangeman has the more modern triple sensors and sunrise/sunset.
> the Protrek has the tide graph.
> 
> I have both [actually a PRW-S2500MG] and now find myself wearing the Rangeman daily.


Oh u got the carbon fiber strap protrek ? nice !!! much more expensive i think :-?

By the way may i ask why you choose wear the rangeman over protrek to wear daily ?


----------



## yankeexpress

Antidotez said:


> Oh u got the carbon fiber strap protrek ? nice !!! much more expensive i think :-?
> 
> By the way may i ask why you choose wear the rangeman over protrek to wear daily ?


The Rangeman feels better on my wrist, and it has a double tang clasp....the Protrek is a single tang. Doesn't wobble around as much with 2 tangs, more stable.

My current Rangeman, 2 more incoming to swap bezels [one is the $240 deal]









PRW-S2500MG with Sapphire crystal and Carbon Fiber band....the Maglite Casio, it comes with a mini-Maglite flashlight.


----------



## Hwkaholic

I like double tang too!!


----------



## vkimo

Got my first scuff today. Holding up ok, accepting visitors.


----------



## Spuggs

Vkimo, we have to get the story behind the scuff. Just received my rangeman and find it feel only slightly bigger on the wrist than the riseman does. Very comfortable. LOVE the screen don't care for the metal keeper at all though. It's the N. American version so no carbon fibre (fine by me), still, was expecting a rubber keeper. Not a big deal. The screen when illuminated is gorgeous.


----------



## EsTxDr

Would any of you who see one in store post it here? I'm still unable to get my hands on one. Casio hasn't received their last two shipments, Macy's seem to not have them or have only the green. I've called Macy's all over the country now and I'm still rangemanless. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lolo96706

X


----------



## vkimo

I've looked in the booklet, and couldn't find anything. Can someone tell me if/how to disable the sound on the watch? Not the alarms, but the beep when you switch modes. Thanks.


----------



## EsTxDr

Scratch that, just called Redondo Beach and got them to ship me their last black one.


----------



## dhodesign

vkimo said:


> I've looked in the booklet, and couldn't find anything. Can someone tell me if/how to disable the sound on the watch? Not the alarms, but the beep when you switch modes. Thanks.


Just hold adjust button. Then cycle through the modes until you reach the the thingy with the "music note" symbol  , then press the forward button (bottom-right button) to mute. Then press adjust twice, that's it.

sidenote: There is one lightning yellow rangeman on sale with a nice price on rakuten, for those still looking.


----------



## Hwkaholic

I am on my third Rangeman. I've had the JDM and US positive face versions and concluded that the US version is more comfy. Both were quick flips for me. 

For Christmas, I received a Negative face JDM version. I put it on my wrist and just can't get over the comfort level and how it feels on my wrist....or lack thereof. 

Has anyone who has been wearing the JDM versions noticed if the band has broken in or become less rigid? My hope is that it does, but with the carbon fiber I doubt that it will.


----------



## EsTxDr

Finally got mine in hand!


----------



## Nemo

What do I know so far...

Ah yes !Two things I have noticed on my Rangeman.

You can push the L button with your knuckles. This is very handy when you got dirty hands. The Light button is well nested and structured for that. I was glad to use it that way when I got my fingers dirty of oil and gazoline...

The other little detail which I love is:
In the CDT, the seconds are displayed on the "minutes digits" (the little digits of the seconds are not used). It makes a really easy to read timer.

Little details....

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## XBladeX

I'll try to wait some more weeks, because here in Germany you have to spent 299 € or more for a Rangeman and that's really 2 much...but I don't know how much longer I can stand it 😬


----------



## Deathstalker74

Does the rangeman feature barometric pressure in inches mercury too and temperature in F?


----------



## yankeexpress

Yes.


----------



## fahieme

I recently got my rangeman and thought what better way to test it than to put it through a trip to the Philippines? This trip wasn't for the faint of heart. Everyday was planned out with some sort of adventure: climbing, hiking, white water rafting, surfing, long boarding, and diving. Lots of diving. So before I left for the trip, I reluctantly took off my seiko dive watch, struggled with wanting to take the Protrek prw-3000 with me. But seeing as to how this is meant to be a test of the rangeman, I strapped it onto my wrist, went out the door and there it stayed for the whole trip, day or night. 

I gotta say, amazing. I have the basic black one with regular resin strap. There are so many good things I can say about the watch, but most of you already know the good things. What I am most impressed with is that the watch looks almost the same after the trip. A few small battle scars but nothing noticeable. Compared to the version 2 sensors which I've used for years, all the abc functions are a dream to use. It rains quite a bit in the Philippines, and I would like to claim my watch helped me predict the weather, but in all honesty it's fairly obvious if it's going to rain soon so... I am a huge fan of the time stamp function, it's incredibly convenient. Even though it's called time stamp it's not limited to that. It can remember whatever information u need for abc. For me it was compass bearing and dive times. 

Highlight with the rangeman? I had to do an underwater navigation dive combined with a deep dive so I decided to use the rangeman even though it's not a 3D compass. At my max depth of 40 meters, I was using the autolight and button operations constantly and it got me to my destination just fine (of course with a bit of error but it's a watch, c'mon)! Zero salt water entry! I swear I was just that much more in love with the watch after that dive. Plus starting the stopwatch for diving was so easy. One press. Done. 

Of course it isn't perfect. A few things that bugged me: one button for a, b and c? I still can't remember which function the number of beeps represent. I still gotta look at the watch to make sure I'm on the right screen. 2: I get accidental presses on said button occasionally when I bend my wrist back far enough. 3: the backplate is rougher than mudman or riseman, so when i get sweaty it does rub my wrist a bit raw. 4: I wish it was just a touch smaller and lighter. 5. Why oh why didn't casio add on a tide graph? 

Overall I like the watch a lot but I still think I like the prw-3000 more in just about every single way.


----------



## Sedi

Thanks for the nice "field test" - excellent write-up! I was a little skeptical about the one-button access, too but one advantage is that you can enter the ABC-mode from any other mode which is not possible on the Protreks as the ABC-buttons on those are used for different stuff in the different modes. One disadvantage however is that you cannot quickly start another compass operation after the 60 sec run out as you have to scroll through barometer and altimeter first when pressing the ABC-button again.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Czechsaint

Just ordered a black neg faced JDM one myself, hopefully it stands up better than my Protreks(they don't hold up well to the dirt/dust/mud/etc, went through 2 before giving up on them). I've been using a G-Shock Mudman for a few years with a clip on Suunto compass on it, which is/has been an amazing watch and will go to backup status. I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Notso

I thought I read somewhere in the reviews that you could restart the compass by pressing the top right button so you don't have to scroll through the ABC functions again.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


> Yes.


Very cool Yankee


----------



## Sedi

Cool, thanks for the info. Just tested it and it works.

Cheers, Sedi 


Notso said:


> I thought I read somewhere in the reviews that you could restart the compass by pressing the top right button so you don't have to scroll through the ABC functions again.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Another thing I read was that the sensor button is dynamic. Meaning it changes the order for the ABC modes. So if you left it in altimeter mode then the next time you push the sensor button you will get into the altimeter mode as the first mode in line. If you would had left it in compass or barometer mode those would have been the modes that was the first in line the next time you entered the sensor modes.

Can someone confirm this by some testing?


----------



## gripmaster

Joakim Agren said:


> Another thing I read was that the sensor button is dynamic. Meaning it changes the order for the ABC modes. So if you left it in altimeter mode then the next time you push the sensor button you will get into the altimeter mode as the first mode in line. If you would had left it in compass or barometer mode those would have been the modes that was the first in line the next time you entered the sensor modes.
> 
> Can someone confirm this by some testing?


YES! I confirm! thats a brilliant idea indeed... I have noticed this last time I used my Rangeman.. but it was more like an unconscious noticing... because I have never heard of that function... now that you mention it, I rememeber it!
so - yeah, whenever you leave the ABC modes for time mode, and then return into ABC, you return to the last one used. Not bad at all... not bad at all!


----------



## Spuggs

Joakim, I also confirm. It's one if the features I love the most. I happen to go to the barometric display very often. I've had brain surgery and find sharp barometric changes can cause headaches.


----------



## time4achange

Hey guys. Hopefully the Rangeman will be my next purchase. Does anyone have a side by side pic of the Rangeman and the GD350-8? I want to compare digit size. Thanks.


----------



## Spuggs

The GD350's are significantly larger. The bother have very crisp displays. Will post pictures ASAP. I have no problem at all with reading the Rangeman in the fly.


----------



## silencio163

I had the gd-350. For me the range man is way more versatile and overall better looking to me. I find the Rangeman a much better overall watch. If I still had NY gd-350 I would post pics but I sold it to a buddy if mine. The Gd-350 is slightly larger to my opinion but I don't exactly remember. 

Rockin my Note 3


----------



## cal..45

Spuggs said:


> Joakim, I also confirm. It's one if the features I love the most. I happen to go to the barometric display very often. I've had brain surgery and find sharp barometric changes can cause headaches.


Trust me, you don't need brain surgery to get headaches from the $§?)&%§)- weather we have faced the last three weeks...o|o|o|

cheers


----------



## time4achange

Thank you for your reply. I have the GD350 and really like the size of the numbers. I also have a GW 5610 and a GW 6900. I can read the numbers on both of them okay but not as easiliy as on the 350.


Spuggs said:


> The GD350's are significantly larger. The bother have very crisp displays. Will post pictures ASAP. I have no problem at all with reading the Rangeman in the fly.


----------



## time4achange

Okay, thanks. I like the compass and the baro on the rangeman.


silencio163 said:


> I had the gd-350. For me the range man is way more versatile and overall better looking to me. I find the Rangeman a much better overall watch. If I still had NY gd-350 I would post pics but I sold it to a buddy if mine. The Gd-350 is slightly larger to my opinion but I don't exactly remember.
> 
> Rockin my Note 3


----------



## silencio163

No problem. Im by no means advanced as most people on Here with the watch knowledge as I only have a handful. But for me the Rangeman is the best I have owned. From looks to functions and durability its pretty hard to best for me. 

Rockin my Note 3


----------



## Cbrbamby09




----------



## time4achange

Perfect! Cbrbamby09, Thanks for the picture. Just what I needed to see.


----------



## Chibatastic

Cbrbamby09 said:


>


Wow, I didn't realize how large the 350 is.. 
Since we're comparing I think It's worth noting that the Rangeman is 5 grams heavier than the GD-350.

Chibatastic


----------



## jhericurls

yankeexpress said:


> Yes.


That looks like in good condition. I worn mine to Thailand for over 2 weeks and the matte yellow paint has already started to rub off on the edges.


----------



## Chibatastic

jhericurls said:


> That looks like in good condition. I worn mine to Thailand for over 2 weeks and the matte yellow paint has already started to rub off on the edges.


Good to know, I'm guessing black and green wears a bit better?


----------



## gripmaster

Chibatastic said:


> Good to know, I'm guessing black and green wears a bit better?


Hmm that would be too bad.. I guess using the Ranger as the Outdoorwatch it is designed to be will not go without showing scars, especially on the yellow one...
Mine has mostly been in snow so far and I have been taking good care of it. for the dirty stuff, the black one gets to go. it is def. starting to look used, but thats also just dirt sticking in the edges here and there.. I do not give it a clean and polish every day. black Ranger is workhorse for me, so I do not mind. But yeah, wear does not show unless you look closely. The yellow at one point I will have to make a decision, is it a go everywhere watch and stop thinking about it, or do I want to preserve and collect...:think:
I am not buying any watches twice, thats a rule. If I have it, I use it. but that yellow is just so nice....I do feel like it is special somehow!b-)


----------



## rem

fahieme said:


> I recently got my rangeman and thought what better way to test it than to put it through a trip to the Philippines? This trip wasn't for the faint of heart. Everyday was planned out with some sort of adventure: climbing, hiking, white water rafting, surfing, long boarding, and diving. Lots of diving. So before I left for the trip, I reluctantly took off my seiko dive watch, struggled with wanting to take the Protrek prw-3000 with me. But seeing as to how this is meant to be a test of the rangeman, I strapped it onto my wrist, went out the door and there it stayed for the whole trip, day or night.
> 
> I gotta say, amazing. I have the basic black one with regular resin strap. There are so many good things I can say about the watch, but most of you already know the good things. What I am most impressed with is that the watch looks almost the same after the trip. A few small battle scars but nothing noticeable. Compared to the version 2 sensors which I've used for years, all the abc functions are a dream to use. It rains quite a bit in the Philippines, and I would like to claim my watch helped me predict the weather, but in all honesty it's fairly obvious if it's going to rain soon so... I am a huge fan of the time stamp function, it's incredibly convenient. Even though it's called time stamp it's not limited to that. It can remember whatever information u need for abc. For me it was compass bearing and dive times.
> 
> Highlight with the rangeman? I had to do an underwater navigation dive combined with a deep dive so I decided to use the rangeman even though it's not a 3D compass. At my max depth of 40 meters, I was using the autolight and button operations constantly and it got me to my destination just fine (of course with a bit of error but it's a watch, c'mon)! Zero salt water entry! I swear I was just that much more in love with the watch after that dive. Plus starting the stopwatch for diving was so easy. One press. Done.
> 
> Of course it isn't perfect. A few things that bugged me: one button for a, b and c? I still can't remember which function the number of beeps represent. I still gotta look at the watch to make sure I'm on the right screen. 2: I get accidental presses on said button occasionally when I bend my wrist back far enough. 3: the backplate is rougher than mudman or riseman, so when i get sweaty it does rub my wrist a bit raw. 4: I wish it was just a touch smaller and lighter. 5. Why oh why didn't casio add on a tide graph?
> 
> Overall I like the watch a lot but I still think I like the prw-3000 more in just about every single way.


Welcome to the Philippines! Where and when did you go here? So many beautiful places to go on an adventure here 

And yes it pretty much rain here most of the time during this time of the year.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisek

gripmaster said:


> Hmm that would be too bad.. I guess using the Ranger as the Outdoorwatch it is designed to be will not go without showing scars, especially on the yellow one...
> Mine has mostly been in snow so far and I have been taking good care of it. for the dirty stuff, the black one gets to go. it is def. starting to look used, but thats also just dirt sticking in the edges here and there.. I do not give it a clean and polish every day. black Ranger is workhorse for me, so I do not mind. But yeah, wear does not show unless you look closely. The yellow at one point I will have to make a decision, is it a go everywhere watch and stop thinking about it, or do I want to preserve and collect...:think:
> I am not buying any watches twice, thats a rule. If I have it, I use it. but that yellow is just so nice....I do feel like it is special somehow!b-)


Completely agreed. I wear every watch I have. Nothing wrong with saying some are for desk work or driving while others are for workouts though either.

Simplified version for me: I wear a solar during the day, and switch up to a non-solar when it gets dark.

sent with aloha


----------



## Snoweagle

What's a G-Shock if it doesn't look used? Unless keeping it as a drawer queen. All my Gs have signs of usage and that includes my Froggie and Rangeman which are worn just like any other regular watches. In fact I prefer to see them in used condition, else defeats the purpose of buying a G-Shock....but that's just me. ;-)


----------



## silencio163

Snoweagle said:


> What's a G-Shock if it doesn't look used? Unless keeping it as a drawer queen. All my Gs have signs of usage and that includes my Froggie and Rangeman which are worn just like any other regular watches. In fact I prefer to see them in used condition, else defeats the purpose of buying a G-Shock....but that's just me. ;-)


I agree. I bought the watch not just because it looks awesome but because it does everything I want and more. I get enjoyment out of seeing my watches get used. I understand those that want to keep theirs pristine but I like looking down at my watch knowing we have been though things together.

Rockin my Note 3


----------



## Chibatastic

jhericurls said:


> That looks like in good condition. I worn mine to Thailand for over 2 weeks and the matte yellow paint has already started to rub off on the edges.


Can you show me a pic of how it looks jhericurls?



Snoweagle said:


> What's a G-Shock if it doesn't look used? Unless keeping it as a drawer queen. All my Gs have signs of usage and that includes my Froggie and Rangeman which are worn just like any other regular watches. In fact I prefer to see them in used condition, else defeats the purpose of buying a G-Shock....but that's just me. ;-)





silencio163 said:


> I agree. I bought the watch not just because it looks awesome but because it does everything I want and more. I get enjoyment out of seeing my watches get used. I understand those that want to keep theirs pristine but I like looking down at my watch knowing we have been though things together.
> 
> Rockin my Note 3


So I've been eyeballing the Rangeman for the last little while and given this some thought.
In the case of the Yellow Rangeman the darker marks will most definitely stand out more than on the black and od green. 
An other factor I'm considering is the ability to order the resin housing and straps down the road. The Yellow will probably not be available because it's limited edition. Now considering all that and the premium you pay for the Yellow Rangeman over the other international versions, this might be the only G-shock I would want to baby. I wear all of my watches but admittedly have never had anything bright white or yellow. Perhaps Having something bright and marked up around my wrist would come across looking dirty and end up bugging me.. Not sure though.

Chibatastic


----------



## jhericurls

Chibatastic said:


> Can you show me a pic of how it looks jhericurls?


Not easy to capture on camera, but here you go. If you notice the protruding edges, they have lost its matte finish.


----------



## Chibatastic

jhericurls said:


> Not easy to capture on camera, but here you go. If you notice the protruding edges, they have lost its matte finish.


Thanks for taking the time to take these. Looks like it was hard to photograph. I think I can see what your talking about in the last photo by the light button. Could that just be dirt? Have you tried washing it off with some soap and water?

Chibatastic


----------



## jhericurls

Chibatastic said:


> Thanks for taking the time to take these. Looks like it was hard to photograph. I think I can see what your talking about in the last photo by the light button. Could that just be dirt? Have you tried washing it off with some soap and water?
> 
> Chibatastic


Definitely not dirty. When the matte finish initially starts to come off, its looks like its dirty. The yellow plastic underneath is darker, causing that effect.


----------



## Chibatastic

jhericurls said:


> Definitely not dirty. When the matte finish initially starts to come off, its looks like its dirty. The yellow plastic underneath is darker, causing that effect.


Good to know! Thank you for clarifying jhericurls.


----------



## Snoweagle

silencio163 said:


> I agree. I bought the watch not just because it looks awesome but because it does everything I want and more. I get enjoyment out of seeing my watches get used. I understand those that want to keep theirs pristine but I like looking down at my watch knowing we have been though things together.
> 
> Rockin my Note 3


Yes I can't agree more. Just enjoy adventuring with our Gs! :-!


----------



## Snoweagle

Chibatastic said:


> So I've been eyeballing the Rangeman for the last little while and given this some thought.
> In the case of the Yellow Rangeman the darker marks will most definitely stand out more than on the black and od green.
> An other factor I'm considering is the ability to order the resin housing and straps down the road. The Yellow will probably not be available because it's limited edition. Now considering all that and the premium you pay for the Yellow Rangeman over the other international versions, this might be the only G-shock I would want to baby. I wear all of my watches but admittedly have never had anything bright white or yellow. Perhaps Having something bright and marked up around my wrist would come across looking dirty and end up bugging me.. Not sure though.
> 
> Chibatastic


Yes you have a point too and all my Gs are black in colour, hence not so worried about getting resin parts for it. If I have a limited edition I might also be a little more cautious but of course wearing it as per normal. I doubt my 1000G is also considered 'limited', though it's a harder-to-find model.


----------



## Snoweagle

jhericurls said:


> Not easy to capture on camera, but here you go. If you notice the protruding edges, they have lost its matte finish.


Guess that's normal too cos' all my black Gs are the same, becoming a little 'glossy' at some of the edges, including the straps too.


----------



## Sedi

jhericurls said:


> Definitely not dirty. When the matte finish initially starts to come off, its looks like its dirty. The yellow plastic underneath is darker, causing that effect.


Nope. That is definitely dirt or color from sleeves and there is no finish to come off as the watch has no finish. The yellow resin is the same yellow all the way through. The shiny edges are simply from wearing it. About every G-Shock in lighter colors starts to look like that after a while. And I guess with a little scrubbing and some soap you might actually get it clean again. 


Normally the G-Shocks with matte "finish" don't really have a finish but are the same color all the way through which you will see when you cut the resin - not that anybody will cut the strap of a yellow Rangeman :-d. There are some exceptions to the rule as there have been pictures of GW-5000s with some sort of finish coming off. 
Another example of an exception to the rule is the G-9000MC models - the strap on those did have some sort of finish - the funny thing though - when the finish came off the strap looked exactly the same underneath so I don't know why they even applied a finish to it at all.
There is a slight chance I might be wrong on this but I doubt it - to me it looks like normal signs of wear that occurr on every G-Shock with a light colored bezel.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## STEELINOX

Sedi said:


> Nope. That is definitely dirt or color from sleeves and there is no finish to come off as the watch has no finish. The yellow resin is the same yellow all the way through. The shiny edges are simply from wearing it. About every G-Shock in lighter colors starts to look like that after a while. And I guess with a little scrubbing and some soap you might actually get it clean again.
> 
> 
> Normally the G-Shocks with matte "finish" don't really have a finish but are the same color all the way through which you will see when you cut the resin - not that anybody will cut the strap of a yellow Rangeman :-d. There are some exceptions to the rule as there have been pictures of GW-5000s with some sort of finish coming off.
> Another example of an exception to the rule is the G-9000MC models - the strap on those did have some sort of finish - the funny thing though - when the finish came off the strap looked exactly the same underneath so I don't know why they even applied a finish to it at all.
> There is a slight chance I might be wrong on this but I doubt it - to me it looks like normal signs of wear that occurr on every G-Shock with a light colored bezel.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Agree...

Try a Clorox magic eraser, it'll remove that surface stuff and leave it perfect again !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuggs

My regular model black with positive face N American version shows some signs of shinning up on areas where it rubs on sleeves, gloves etc. it's going to happen. So it looks flat with a few polished raised areas. Not a big deal. All my G's look like this. Mine is more from the coat sleeves rubbing. Heck. The bands show wear in the same way from putting my arm around my girlfriend and rubbing against the desk when at work. For some reason wear bothers me on metal watches, but a G's beauty runs all the way through.


----------



## Ins763

Just asked my nearest dealer to get one in so I can see it up close and try on. Can't help feeling a little disappointed at the price though in the UK...£280 still !!!!!! $471 at todays exchange rate of £1 = $1.683

The only good thing is that I can use Tesco Clubcard vouchers to purchase this watch. I can exchange £90 of vouchers saved for a £270 Goldsmith voucher and then I just have to pay £10 in cold hard cash. 

This is the only reason I am buying this in the UK, if not for the vouchers I would look into getting from the US. I'm sure it would still be a lot cheaper even after duties paid.

On that note, how can I tell if on-line shops in US are authorised dealers so I don't end up with a fake for future reference?? Only certain shops will ship to UK as well so if anyone knows of any it would be a help.


----------



## geezerbutler

Just got mine delivered today. £229 from the 'bay - UK seller. New boxed with tags:


----------



## Snoweagle

geezerbutler said:


> Just got mine delivered today. £229 from the 'bay - UK seller. New boxed with tags:
> 
> View attachment 1503452


Add your post to the Rangeman official count by Piowa.


----------



## Tophertron

My go-to watch! It's tough, and in my opinion, the best G-Shock ever made! Look on eBay for some good deals.


----------



## Cobia

Tophertron said:


> View attachment 1503805
> 
> 
> My go-to watch! It's tough, and in my opinion, the best G-Shock ever made! Look on eBay for some good deals.


Congrats mate, id have to agree this olive green range is the best looking G i have ever seen, this is the model that got me into G-shocks, i also believe on my very limited knowledge of G's the range has the best functions ever.
I do love the 1000 frog with the gold rivets and gold eye, think it has light blue and yellow writing, thats a very nice G well out of my price range but im not sure if it looks better than the green range.

Congrats on you great Range, awesome choice.

cheers


----------



## Tophertron

Cobia said:


> Congrats mate, id have to agree this olive green range is the best looking G i have ever seen, this is the model that got me into G-shocks, i also believe on my very limited knowledge of G's the range has the best functions ever.
> I do love the 1000 frog with the gold rivets and gold eye, think it has light blue and yellow writing, thats a very nice G well out of my price range but im not sure if it looks better than the green range.
> 
> Congrats on you great Range, awesome choice.
> 
> cheers


I think my MTG is the best looking but this one is more reasonable, functional, and I can wear it anywhere without cause for concern of scratching it! But this looks amazing as well!


----------



## Bdickerson84

I love my range man but I have one problem with it, sometimes when I move my wrist the right way it inadvertently pushes the sensor button. Kind of annoying. I think it's just because i always wear a paracord bracelet in front of it. I love how easy the buttons are to push, but it also gives me this one little issue. But none of my other watches have this problem. But other than that I love it. In my opinion it has the best module out of every other G and it just looks killer.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

I know it's the BEST!
Do not know when is new color model is coming out. I'm ready!


----------



## Staafe

Wrong topic.


----------

